# Sticky  Hamster Bargains



## cherrie_b

Since I spend so much time on ebay, I thought it would be a good idea to post all the bargains I find (and cannot afford) on here for people!!

So, here is the first message of many to come!! 

3 tier plastic hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 07:13:56 GMT)

SAVIC HAMSTER/MOUSE/GERBIL HOTEL on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 16:21:34 GMT)

HAMSTER/SMALL PET PLASTIC CAGE BY SAVIC(RODY HAMSTER) on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 19:57:34 GMT)

Huge Hamster/Gerbil Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 16:34:34 GMT)

Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 19:17:31 GMT)

COMPLETE GERBIL/ HAMSTER CAGE INC WHEEL/ BOTTLE ETC. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 20:32:25 GMT)

It is always worth asking anyone, who is only offering collection, whether they will post an item.


----------



## thedogsmother

cherrie_b said:


> Since I spend so much time on ebay, I thought it would be a good idea to post all the bargains I find (and cannot afford) on here for people!!
> 
> So, here is the first message of many to come!!
> It is always worth asking anyone, who is only offering collection, whether they will post an item.


That is a very kind service your providing cherrie_b. I spent ages trawling through Ebay till I found the perfect cage, when I did it was collection only and I did just what you suggested also it was on an auction and he ended it early for me when we agreed a price so I didn't even have to bid, thats also worth a try.


----------



## Chinquary

These are a few I have on my watched items. I did have some ones that you'd already posted! (^^)

2 Level Hamster/Mouse Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Mar-09 18:27:35 GMT)

animal cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Mar-09 19:31:56 GMT)

Brand New Syrian Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Mar-09 13:31:59 GMT)

Hamster / Gerbil / Mouse cage with tunnels on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Mar-09 20:42:10 GMT)

PERFECTO 3 TIER GLASS HAMSTER/GERBIL CAGE/TANK+ EXTRAS! on eBay, also, Other Pet Supplies, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Mar-09 21:30:00 GMT)

May bid on the last one. Not sure yet!

I like the pieces in this one but I can't see if the cage is good or not...
hamster cage and every thing you could need to start on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 17:00:00 GMT)


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

they last ones cage is TINY

trust its one of them crappy ones!

Xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

This is just encouraging me to buy stuff!! LOL I just bought 3 new big cages and a hamster in the last 2 weeks! Last bit of student money due 27th April.... shopping spree due 28th April! lol A whole 6 weeks away :-(

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

If you see any cheap hamster stuff anywhere, you could post it on here also!!

I have just got from big d homestores in Preston...

They are closing down and have 50% off EVERYTHING!!

I have just bought 4 wheels, 4 dwarf balls, 2 water despensers, set of 4 bowls, 4 bags of bedding, 2 bird perches...all for...£7.20!!!!


----------



## cherrie_b

Small animal Hamster Rat Mice Large Cage + Accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Mar-09 19:23:10 GMT)

ZooZone Indoor Animal Hutch/Cage. Rabbit, Guinea Pig on eBay, also, Rabbits, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Mar-09 10:50:34 GMT)

Large Plastic zoozone cage rabbit rats guinea pig on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Mar-09 19:23:06 GMT)

Zoozone GuineaPig/Hamster/Dwarf Cage + LOADS OF EXTRAS on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 09:19:38 GMT)


----------



## Tigerneko

This is a well good idea, It should be made into a sticky 

Also, if anyone's selling any hamster stuff on eBay, let us know on here - someone might want to bid/buy from you 

I've been looking at all the Zoozone and Ferplast Duna (multy and maxi, not the tiny ones) cages, but most of them are pickup only and they all live like miles and miles away 

If anyone finds one of those elusive Gabber Rex cages on eBay, whack it on here haha a bidding war could start though


----------



## thedogsmother

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Also, if anyone's selling any hamster stuff on eBay, let us know on here - someone might want to bid/buy from you /QUOTE]
> Really good idea:thumbup:.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I was gonna get a Gabber rex cage but I missed it because I forgot to check Ebay after my driving lesson the other day. Only went for £12 or summat cheap like that, and it was a reasonably big one.

Char
xxx


----------



## happysaz133

cherrie_b said:


> Since I spend so much time on ebay, I thought it would be a good idea to post all the bargains I find (and cannot afford) on here for people!!
> 
> So, here is the first message of many to come!!
> 
> 3 tier plastic hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 07:13:56 GMT)
> *Really good cage, this is a great size (although photos are always deceptive).*
> 
> SAVIC HAMSTER/MOUSE/GERBIL HOTEL on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 16:21:34 GMT)
> *Not suitable for a Syrian, Bargain for any dwarfies!*
> 
> HAMSTER/SMALL PET PLASTIC CAGE BY SAVIC(RODY HAMSTER) on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 19:57:34 GMT)
> *Same as above, great for dwarfs/robos.*
> 
> Huge Hamster/Gerbil Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 16:34:34 GMT)
> *Not suitable for any hamsters, I would encourage people to avoid this cage. Barred platforms can cause hamster paws to bleed.*
> 
> Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 19:17:31 GMT)*
> Fab cage, I have this one for William *
> 
> COMPLETE GERBIL/ HAMSTER CAGE INC WHEEL/ BOTTLE ETC. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 20:32:25 GMT)
> *Again, a dwarf cage!*
> 
> It is always worth asking anyone, who is only offering collection, whether they will post an item.


*Sorry, I just thought I'd post those for anyone considering bidding on these cages, don't want any hammies to end up in the wrong type cage! I think its really good of you to do this. I'm always going through ebay looking at cages, so if/when I find them, I'll post them on here too. *


----------



## Tigerneko

CharleyRogan said:


> I was gonna get a Gabber rex cage but I missed it because I forgot to check Ebay after my driving lesson the other day. Only went for £12 or summat cheap like that, and it was a reasonably big one.
> 
> Char
> xxx


Yeah, they do pop up from time to time, I reckon like a few a week so you've just gotta hope that they're near you cos most of them don't post!

Shame you missed out on it, they're like legendary cages haha I hope something similar comes out soon lol i'm looking at the Zoozones and the Duna cages at the mo, they look the most promising, cos I want to put a lot of different toys and stuff in, and still give my hamster room to run about


----------



## happysaz133

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Yeah, they do pop up from time to time, I reckon like a few a week so you've just gotta hope that they're near you cos most of them don't post!
> 
> Shame you missed out on it, they're like legendary cages haha I hope something similar comes out soon lol i'm looking at the Zoozones and the Duna cages at the mo, they look the most promising, cos I want to put a lot of different toys and stuff in, and still give my hamster room to run about


The only thing about ZooZone's is the top needs meshing for Syrian's because the bar spacing is 1inch apart. Ferplast have just released a cage like the ZooZone, called the Ferplasy Multy cage. It has hamster bar spacing but is really big! :thumbup1:


----------



## cherrie_b

> Huge Hamster/Gerbil Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 16:34:34 GMT)
> Not suitable for any hamsters, I would encourage people to avoid this cage. Barred platforms can cause hamster paws to bleed.


I put this on as I presume the barred level comes out???

Also, I have many cages at mine that I want to sell...but I don't think we can put them in here as thats what the classified section is for???


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

go for it cherri 

i need some cages  xx


----------



## cherrie_b

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> go for it cherri
> 
> i need some cages  xx


haha...I bet you don't need cages...don't you have like 1 million!! haha!!
*

some more bargains I found today!!*

HAMSTER CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Mar-09 09:39:33 GMT)

Cambridge!!
Savic Cambridge Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 21:41:50 GMT)

ZooZone Guinea Pig Cage!
Medium Blue Zoozone Guinea pig/Rabbit Indoor Cage Hutch on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Mar-09 20:32:33 GMT)

Large Hamster Gerbil Mouse Cage Loads of Extras [email protected]@@@@K on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Mar-09 20:26:49 GMT)

*IMAC 5 TIERS!! BUY IT NOW £40!!!!*
multi level cage in exellent condition on eBay, also Cages, Birds, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 22:07:14 GMT)

Leon Fun Area Hamster Rodent Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 24-Mar-09 20:00:00 GMT)

Leon Rodent Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 16:23:54 GMT)

ZooZone!
Pink Small Rodent/Rabbit Cage. *MUST SEE* on eBay, also, Rabbits, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 17:57:44 GMT)

rodent cage - rats, hamsters, gerbils on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Mar-09 16:02:45 GMT)

*Please let us know if you win any of the cages I have put on here!! * :eek6:


----------



## Marcia

Here are some that i'll add 

Cricetti Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 13:18:55 GMT)

Mickey Max hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 13:18:55 GMT)

Savic Spelos hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 13:18:56 GMT)


----------



## happysaz133

cherrie_b said:


> I put this on as I presume the barred level comes out???
> 
> Also, I have many cages at mine that I want to sell...but I don't think we can put them in here as thats what the classified section is for???


As far as I know, the barred levels do not come out, in the majority of the barred cages teh barred platforms are welded to the outer bars.


----------



## Tigerneko

happysaz133 said:


> The only thing about ZooZone's is the top needs meshing for Syrian's because the bar spacing is 1inch apart. Ferplast have just released a cage like the ZooZone, called the Ferplasy Multy cage. It has hamster bar spacing but is really big! :thumbup1:


Yeah, I was looking at the Multy on eBay the other day, it looks fab, it's one of the best i've seen 

and I was in B&Q with my dad last night and I was looking out some mesh and I found some pretty good stuff which you can buy in what looks like perfect sized panels for the zoozone bars 

I think im probably gonna go for the Zoozone because the [email protected] near me sells it, so it's the easiest one to go for cos i've never actually seen the multy anywhere outside the internet, although I might be able to ask the pet shop near me to order one in for me 

Right, im gonna go and check eBay and see what bargains today could bring LOL 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/The-PALACE-FO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318 - The FOP Charlie Prestige. It's in Beford and pickup only. Looks a really decent cage - in very good condition and looks like a really good cage for dwarf or Syrian hamsters 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Medium-Blue-Z...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318 - Medium Zoozone in Blue, this is in West Yorkshire and also looks in good condition


----------



## cherrie_b

pet hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Mar-09 08:50:41 GMT)

Hamster cage home 3 tier on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Mar-09 21:26:45 GMT)

Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 21:01:51 BST)

Hamster Cage plus accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 20:42:28 BST)

GERBILARIUM:
LARGE HAMSTER/GERBIL CAGE EXCELLENT CONDITION on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 20:28:50 BST)

LARGE HAMSTER CAGE 3 TIER & LOTS OF ACCESSORIES on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Mar-09 16:39:17 GMT)


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Ebay is a bit slow for me at the min

Can you have a look for mouse cages for me suitible for 3 mince yet not MASSIVE


----------



## thedogsmother

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Ebay is a bit slow for me at the min
> 
> Can you have a look for mouse cages for me suitible for 3 mince yet not MASSIVE


Most mice cages are too small, I bought a three level hamster cage and covered the bars in wire mesh and they love it, its a bit of a pain to do though.


----------



## cherrie_b

Perhaps a fish tank would be better...I will have a look for you!

Last week, I got a 4ft fish tank for 99p. I have put Chesnie in it and she LOVES it...she has never had so much space...hoping to get some branches and stuff to put in it!!


----------



## cherrie_b

VIVARIUM GLASS TANK USED WITH HEAT PAD on eBay, also Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Mar-09 19:31:42 GMT)

all glass vivarium aquarium fish tank on eBay, also Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 20:06:53 GMT)

all glass vivarium aquarium fish tank on eBay, also Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 20:14:11 GMT)

2FT Glass Fish Tank - Clear Seal - sutton, Notts on eBay, also Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 23-Mar-09 16:54:43 GMT)


----------



## Maiisiku

It's so tempting to buy more cages but I really don't need them. My 2 custom made ones are meant to be getting made sometime tomorrow. I might want to upgrade my gerbil home eventually and sell my rotastak though. I'll see how it goes because I'd have to get something bigger then what they have and at the moment they have a tank and 3 floors. (4 circle rotastaks and 1 cosmo pod on top). But I don't want to get too many because I'll be moving after I finish university and I don't want to ship all of them.


----------



## Tigerneko

cherrie_b said:


> Last week, I got a 4ft fish tank for 99p. I have put Chesnie in it and she LOVES it...she has never had so much space...hoping to get some branches and stuff to put in it!!


That's one of the best bargains i've ever heard of! Well done on that one 

my dad once got an electric fire for 1p, and when he went to pick it up, they told him just to take it LOL I think he gave them a fiver though, he felt bad not giving them anything!

Then when he was fiddling around with it later on in the evening, he put his hand inside the back of it and it electrocuted him, he actually went flying across the dining room LOL but you get what you pay for I suppose


----------



## cherrie_b

Portia Elizabeth said:


> That's one of the best bargains i've ever heard of! Well done on that one
> 
> my dad once got an electric fire for 1p, and when he went to pick it up, they told him just to take it LOL I think he gave them a fiver though, he felt bad not giving them anything!
> 
> Then when he was fiddling around with it later on in the evening, he put his hand inside the back of it and it electrocuted him, he actually went flying across the dining room LOL but you get what you pay for I suppose


wow!! that is scary stuff!! glad he is ok tho!! 

I have had loads of stuff off freecycle...I must have had 4 cages, 2 fish tanks (and a bike that got pinched)

I love it!!


----------



## thedogsmother

cherrie_b said:


> wow!! that is scary stuff!! glad he is ok tho!!
> 
> I have had loads of stuff off freecycle...I must have had 4 cages, 2 fish tanks (and a bike that got pinched)
> 
> I love it!!


Thats so annoying, whenever I send a message on freecycle to ask if I can have something thats offered I get the same response "sorry, its already gone".The one time I was in luck was for a toddler slide which I wanted for a toddler group and when I got it home it was dangerous and I had to take it to the tip. I'm gonna get all paranoid soon.


----------



## cherrie_b

The trick is to stalk your inbox lol...

I refresh my hotmail inbox every 10 minutes when I am in...its just that you have to have as much time on your hands as I do!! haha


----------



## Maiisiku

I always get too many emails on freecycle and they never have any cages just baby stuff lol


----------



## thedogsmother

cherrie_b said:


> The trick is to stalk your inbox lol...
> 
> I refresh my hotmail inbox every 10 minutes when I am in...its just that you have to have as much time on your hands as I do!! haha


Have you seen how often I'm on this forum, I think I've proved that I have far too much time on my hands lol. I'll have to try your method in future but if I don't get anything I will get paranoid and have to assume the world hates meut:.


----------



## cherrie_b

haha...I love freecycle!!  

I am moving into my house in June so I will be on freecycle constantly from the second I am moved in...I have no bed yet!! haha!! 

If you are on the Preston, Blackpool or Chorley freeecycle, its meeeee taking everything!! haha


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

did you know that on average amazon is 80% cheaper than ebay....but people use ebay because they get a thrill from winning so they think they have a bargin....hmmm weird.


----------



## cherrie_b

I agree...I always buy my books from amazon but all they have, in the way of cages, are rotastaks and a few rubbish things!!


----------



## cherrie_b

I have been trawling the net for bargains once again (I am sick so have the day off work and am in bed)

Here they are:

ENDS TODAY!!
glass hamster/gerbil tank on eBay, also, Other Pet Supplies, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Mar-09 18:08:49 GMT)

5% OFF FIRST ORDER WHEN YOU SIGN UPTO NEWSLETTER
Net Pet Shop Pet Store is the best online Pet Shop for Pet Supplies in the UK

These have a few cheap pet items every now and then too!!
The Shopping Cart : SimplyK9 & Simply Petworld, Your one-stop online pet shop - brought to you by SimplyK9

POD HAMSTER CAGE IN GOOD CONDITION 22 x 9 approx. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 12:42:13 GMT)

PLAYPEN AND STUFF
hamster accessories play pen/tube/wheel and carry case on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 19:47:35 GMT)


----------



## CharleyRogan

You know these silent wheels people go on about, are they actualy silent? I think people on the other side of the world can hear Benny's wheel! Are the other wheels freestanding or do the connect to the cages?

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

CharleyRogan said:


> You know these silent wheels people go on about, are they actualy silent? I think people on the other side of the world can hear Benny's wheel! Are the other wheels freestanding or do the connect to the cages?
> 
> Char
> xxx


Both...they connect to cages or sit on the stand. They are pretty silent yes! I am in the process of getting a couple for some of my more noisy hammies!!


----------



## Maiisiku

CharleyRogan said:


> You know these silent wheels people go on about, are they actualy silent? I think people on the other side of the world can hear Benny's wheel! Are the other wheels freestanding or do the connect to the cages?
> 
> Char
> xxx


Flying saucers are really quite too. Mine have 2 in their cage and are right next to my bed and they don't keep me up. It's the rotastak wheels that annoy me. They are HORRIBLE and noisey.


----------



## Chinquary

cherrie_b said:


> I have been trawling the net for bargains once again (I am sick so have the day off work and am in bed)
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> ENDS TODAY!!
> glass hamster/gerbil tank on eBay, also, Other Pet Supplies, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Mar-09 18:08:49 GMT)
> 
> 5% OFF FIRST ORDER WHEN YOU SIGN UPTO NEWSLETTER
> Net Pet Shop Pet Store is the best online Pet Shop for Pet Supplies in the UK
> 
> These have a few cheap pet items every now and then too!!
> The Shopping Cart : SimplyK9 & Simply Petworld, Your one-stop online pet shop - brought to you by SimplyK9
> 
> POD HAMSTER CAGE IN GOOD CONDITION 22 x 9 approx. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 12:42:13 GMT)
> 
> PLAYPEN AND STUFF
> hamster accessories play pen/tube/wheel and carry case on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 19:47:35 GMT)


So bidding on the last one! Right near me when I go home tomorrow!
Thanks (^^)

So I don't over bid on it, how much is it worth new do y'know?

It's for a Robo and I know he wouldn't get up the tubes but it would only be temperory until I can get him a nice cheap fish tank or something.
He started biting his cage mate so he's on his own at the moment in a cage which is really too small for him, but I put him in the play pen (with house with bedding in it, food water, toys and wheel) whenever I am home.


----------



## cherrie_b

Chinquary said:


> So bidding on the last one! Right near me when I go home tomorrow!
> Thanks (^^)
> 
> So I don't over bid on it, how much is it worth new do y'know?
> 
> It's for a Robo and I know he wouldn't get up the tubes but it would only be temperory until I can get him a nice cheap fish tank or something.
> He started biting his cage mate so he's on his own at the moment in a cage which is really too small for him, but I put him in the play pen (with house with bedding in it, food water, toys and wheel) whenever I am home.


My robo's are great at getting up tubes...I have just today put them in a crittertrail 2...they love to climb the bars and the tubes!! Also, I have found that although fish tanks are great, there are certain things you can't do with them that you can do with cages.

I would set yourself a target of how much you want to pay for a cage...

Google Image Result for http://www.baypets.co.uk/shop/images/thumbs/t_570215.jpg

I found it anyway to give you an idea!!


----------



## cherrie_b

£31.99 is the cheapest I have just found it for!!


----------



## Chinquary

I can't really spend over 10-12 pounds so I have a budget (^^)

Thank you for that!

We have a Savic metro for one of the other Robos and he gets up one vertical alright, but he wouldn't get up two I don't think...

The main cage is a perfecto with three levels, which does get a bit annoying for toy placement and cleaning it out because its so bulky but it looks so nice! (^^)

I've got him some toys already too which would suit a tank but it doesn't really matter as long as he gets a home!


----------



## cherrie_b

I don't know much about the metro...but the fop cages all appear to have grooves on the inside of the tubes so it makes it really easy for hammies to climb...my robos are only 8 weeks old and they manage it!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Some of them cages are in my watch list now! Maisie needs a bigger one cos the other 2 have huge cages! Need a silent wheel.... Benny just doesn't stop running, I think I have an anorexic hamster, LOL.

What annoys me when people put cages up for sale on Ebay is they don't tell of dimensions... I think its pretty useful and would easily help to sell your item better, and it annoys me because its a vital piece of info that anyone searching would need to know!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

CharleyRogan said:


> Some of them cages are in my watch list now! Maisie needs a bigger one cos the other 2 have huge cages! Need a silent wheel.... Benny just doesn't stop running, I think I have an anorexic hamster, LOL.
> 
> What annoys me when people put cages up for sale on Ebay is they don't tell of dimensions... I think its pretty useful and would easily help to sell your item better, and it annoys me because its a vital piece of info that anyone searching would need to know!
> 
> Char
> xxx


This is very true....however it is often much easier to get a bargain if they mess up...

For instance, people who cannot spell really make me laugh...

They put hampster, hamser, hamter etc and so I search for these mis-spellings when other people don't and often get some good deals.

In my first year of uni, I wanted a laptop so I searched HP Pavilion (the make of the laptop I wanted) but I spelled it wrong and got 1 hit on ebay. I got a brand new laptop for £200...it was £649.99 in PC World at the time!! The guy selling it had spelled it wrong so when people were searching, they were not coming across it...I was the only bidder!!

I WAS CHUFFED!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

People spelling stuff wrong drives me insane! LOL 

I have done that before when I bought my computer, it was in the cases section rather than base units and I got it for £60 and t was reasonably good, but have done bits on it. Its good when you can do stuff yourself because it cost you so much less! I laugh at people going to PC world and places like that and paying over the odds!

I have tried putting hampster in and stuff like that to see what bargains are on there but nothing has tickled my fancy!

I bought a Fop cage with tubes and house on Ebay and I thought that they were quite expensive, I got mine for £20 and there was nothing about Fop in the advert so think got myself a bit of a bargain there!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

CharleyRogan said:


> People spelling stuff wrong drives me insane! LOL
> 
> I have done that before when I bought my computer, it was in the cases section rather than base units and I got it for £60 and t was reasonably good, but have done bits on it. Its good when you can do stuff yourself because it cost you so much less! I laugh at people going to PC world and places like that and paying over the odds!
> 
> I have tried putting hampster in and stuff like that to see what bargains are on there but nothing has tickled my fancy!
> 
> I bought a Fop cage with tubes and house on Ebay and I thought that they were quite expensive, I got mine for £20 and there was nothing about Fop in the advert so think got myself a bit of a bargain there!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Indeed...that's why I started this thread!! :idea::idea:


----------



## Bear977

Happened to me with my Gabber Rex, don't think the person knew what type of cage it was, think it was described as "like zoozone". So got it for £20 :thumbup1:


----------



## cherrie_b

Me again!! 

Remember...if it says pick up only...e-mail the seller and ask if they can post!!

I have bought 2 cages today and they were pick up only...the seller agreed to post them for me!! 

Hamster Cage With All Accessories ***NO RESERVE*** on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 18:21:34 GMT)

Pennine hamster, rat or gerbil cage. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 11:58:45 GMT)

Guinea pig / Hamster cage 5 weeks old 2 tier rrpÂ£39.95 on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 24-Mar-09 10:55:57 GMT)

FREDDY 2 SAVIC MULTI LEVEL RAT DEGU HAMSTER CAGE on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 09:45:16 GMT)

Hamster Cage by Pet Inn on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 08:36:00 GMT)


----------



## cherrie_b

more more more!!

HAMSTER CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 17:10:56 BST)

Hamster cage and extras.....excellent condition! on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Mar-09 16:07:37 GMT)

rat or small animal cage,fairly large,as new.2 wks old. on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 16:16:23 BST)

Hamster Cage and gifts. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 16:14:19 BST)


----------



## CharleyRogan

Cherri B have you just bid on a silent spinner on ebay? If yeah you just outbidded me! Grrr

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

CharleyRogan said:


> Cherri B have you just bid on a silent spinner on ebay? If yeah you just outbidded me! Grrr
> 
> Char
> xxx


hehe...yes I did! £3.01. I am going to collect it from Chorley!! 

Its for Coco my Russian...she never stops running!!

Sowwwi!! :lol::lol::eek6::eek6::arf:

I need a really big one too for my hammie Chesnie...she is like a guinea pig!!

Silent spinners are sooooo expensive...

Maybe I could buy a load in at wholesale price and sell them on here...

Hmmmm!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Lol I was watchin that for ages! I put £2.99... grr 2p and I would have won it!

Benny makes a racket, he has a wheel 7" in diameter and despite only being small he can run pretty fast and the noise is driving me crazy! The cheapest I have seen on Ebay is £6 but I don't relly wanna pay that much. I go through Chorley on the bus back to Preston so would be easy to get to but wouldn't know where the hell I was going!

I'll swap ya, a big loud annoying wheel for your silent spinner? LOL

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

Erm...let me think about that...

*Scratches head*

No!! hehe I have 8 hamsters in my room...at any one time there are 8 wheels spinning at once...I need the silent wheels!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

cherrie_b said:


> Erm...let me think about that...
> 
> *Scratches head*
> 
> No!! hehe I have 8 hamsters in my room...at any one time there are 8 wheels spinning at once...I need the silent wheels!!


Spoil sport!

Benny never seems to sleep either, so he is on that bloody wheel all day! My other 2 don't even know what a wheel is! They never use theirs!

Would of thought it would cost you more than £2.50 to get to Chorley, so would it not be cheaper for you to get them to post it?

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

Nooo...I shall get my bf to drive!! haha...he goes out that way all the time! 

Russians are very energetic I think!!


----------



## Tigerneko

i've just found this on eBay...

Feature Hamsters, Gerbils & Mice Cage "Tom's Cabin" on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Apr-09 16:38:54 BST)

I think it's listed as an actual cage but it's too small for a hamster to live in comfortably I think. Still, it makes a fab little temporary accommodation for travelling/cleaning out time, or for an emergency spare if they have to be separated or something 

Just seen that it has tube attatchments too, so it'd make a good little extra compartment to a tubed cage (as much as I dislike them)


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

GRRRR i was outbid on a tank  GRRRR anger anger angerrr


----------



## CharleyRogan

Don't you just hate being outbid? lol

I put my bids in right at the end to make sure I don't go crazy just because I want to win the item!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

Small Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 18:36:35 BST)

Gerbilarium/Aquarium/Cage Gerbils/Mice/Rats/Hamsters on eBay, also, Other Pet Supplies, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 30-Mar-09 00:23:49 BST)

Hamster / mouse / gerbil cage - good condition on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 30-Mar-09 00:10:30 BST)

Hamster cage and accessories. Good condition. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 22:06:38 BST)

Glass Vivarium Aquarium Fish Tank on eBay, also Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 22:54:40 BST)

large glass tank, vivarium, cage on eBay, also Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Mar-09 15:52:28 GMT)

glass fish tank and lid on eBay, also Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 18:59:34 BST)

Gerbilarium Gerbil tank cage glass rodent hamster mouse on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Mar-09 12:49:12 GMT)


----------



## Marcia

This is a great thread, i've already found some things i'm going to bid on, thanks Cherrie


----------



## cherrie_b

Marcia said:


> This is a great thread, i've already found some things i'm going to bid on, thanks Cherrie


yay!! good luck then!!  I have bought loads of stuff off ebay this week!!  ::


----------



## happysaz133

If anyone spots any lots of used tubes/puzzle playground bits let me know. I'm looking for some cheap because I left a whole pile of tubes and toys in my loft in my old house. I can't get back there until summer, but poor Misty's Cambridge is looking a little empty!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

ermm....i think everyone should buy this....ermmm...yes......

right away.......Oasis size 10 pink and teal skirt *HOT* bnwt on eBay, also, Women's Clothing, Clothes, Shoes Accessories (end time 31-Mar-09 21:09:00 BST)....
....................................
.......buy it....you know you want tooo....


----------



## Maiisiku

lol I couldn't even fit my left leg in that dress atm. I am still losing my pregnancy weight!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

whats your baby called?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

and this website is actaully really good, i cant wait till the 1st, the postage is expensive if you order heavy stuff though..


----------



## Maiisiku

Ayrria (pronounced Ai-ri-a). She is 14 months. I love looking at the bargins but I am trying to stay away because I have money at the moment but it's ment to be for bills.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

awwww what a lovely name!!!!  i hate bills  BUT my credit cards coming soon!!!!!  i cant WAIT. i feel like ive won the lottery.....
....hmm thats not very good is it? lol


----------



## Maiisiku

credit cards are the source of all evil. Get it canceled before it's too late! My friend wound up in £4000 debt because she spent it all on clothes, makeup and things she didn't need. I hate my overdraft as I'm always in it. But I have to be to pay bills as I lent too many people money and they never paid me back (they were family). Trust me anyone will tell you that credit cards are the worst thing ever.

If I had no self control I would be buying lots of hamster cages right now  But I can't because my bills need paying first!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Bump bump bump

NOO foxxy naughty credit cards a nono!! 

CANCEL IT NOW!! 

any more ebargins for us cheri??

Xx


----------



## cherrie_b

L'@@K SINGLE STOREY HAMSTERCAGE WITH SMALL RUN on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 01-Apr-09 22:41:21 BST)

HAMSTER/GERBIL/MICE, DISCOVERY PLAY-CUBE KIT.BNIB on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 20:22:07 GMT)

A GABBER REX!!! COLLECTION IN DORSET BUT THE PERSON WILL POST IF YOU MESSAGE THEM!!!!!!!
Large Pet Cage/Tank. For rat/mouse/hamster/guinea pig on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 01-Apr-09 21:10:01 BST)

hamster / gerbil cage - good condition... on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 19:22:40 GMT)

HAMSTER CAGE AND CRITTER TRAIL BOXED AND BALL on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-Apr-09 20:17:48 BST)

HAMSTER/MOUSE CAGE-GREAT CONDITION INCLUDES ACCESSORIES on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 01-Apr-09 20:00:00 BST)

Rodent Tank Aquarium Dwarf Hamster Gerbil on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 30-Mar-09 19:47:17 BST)

4 story hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 01-Apr-09 18:05:27 BST)

hamster cage nearly new-3 layers!!! on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 30-Mar-09 17:27:45 BST)


----------



## CharleyRogan

That Gabber Rex one doesn't even have that is a Gabber Rex! Hmmm... thinking I may bid on that one....

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

CharleyRogan said:


> That Gabber Rex one doesn't even have that is a Gabber Rex! Hmmm... thinking I may bid on that one....
> 
> Char
> xxx


Some people do not know the importance of knowing the make of their hammie cage!! I am sure that they will be pleasantly surprised when everyone starts a bidding war!!


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> That Gabber Rex one doesn't even have that is a Gabber Rex! Hmmm... thinking I may bid on that one....
> 
> Char
> xxx


Try emailing and asking if she will end the auction early, you might be surprised as it says that she really wants rid of it quickly, also she obviously doesn't know what she's got, I just got a lovely cage by doing that.


----------



## Marcia

A couple more things i'm liking the looks of


----------



## thedogsmother

They are selling Hamster play pens in Tescos for £5, is that a bargain?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

ARGG dont get the hamster play pens for syrians, they get out STRAIGHT away. i got one from pets at home and tesco and they are both not suitable for syrians. i got a really good tube from tesco for £1...my hammy LOVES it


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Bump bump bump
> 
> NOO foxxy naughty credit cards a nono!!
> 
> CANCEL IT NOW!!
> 
> any more ebargins for us cheri??
> 
> Xx


mwahahaaaa i cant WAIT to get it!!! its a student one, so it hasnt got very much interest...and i need to pay the £350 off my topshop staff card!! theres 35% interest on it!!!!! and then i need to pay rent......pay back my boyfriend....go to paris for a week, (its only 133)...then i need the top ive seen in topshop, as well as the grey tasle bag...and i need a new cage, maybe another hamster, if i find the right cage...then i need new tights, i need new shoes, i want my hair done, manicure.....

as you can see...it is highly important i get a credit card


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have a student credit card, and tis amazing! No interest for first 9 months, so basically an overdraft, that when paid of gets you a good credit score!

Are Gabber Rex's good? I mean they are only on one level and there is nothing for them to climb on.

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

i started a thread asking why everyone loved gabber rex's so much, and apparently it is a must have, they are hard to get hold of, and larger than normal cages


----------



## Tigerneko

CharleyRogan said:


> I have a student credit card, and tis amazing! No interest for first 9 months, so basically an overdraft, that when paid of gets you a good credit score!
> 
> Are Gabber Rex's good? I mean they are only on one level and there is nothing for them to climb on.
> 
> Char
> xxx


I think people love them so much because of the size. They are almost the size of a guinea pig cage but have hamster sized bar spacing on the top, so you don't need to modify it to stop your hammy escaping 

People also like them because of the endless opportunities with them. They don't have any levels, but in some respects that makes them better because it gives you plenty of space to add any toys you want, whereas most hamster cages dont have very much room for other toys once you've got your house, wheel and food bowl in.....and that is why people like the Gabber  there's probably plenty more reasons too....like they're fully enclosed so no sawdust flying everywhere, no escaping, not drafty for the hammy, VERY easy to clean.....it goes on


----------



## Maiisiku

why did they stop making them? I wish I had money right now I'd get one for my syrian if I could find one.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

A friend gave me a gabber rex today !! 

SHe is soo kind her hammie died ages ago and she still had it, shame i dont have the room or i woud use it!

Xx


----------



## cherrie_b

I have to say, I much prefer wired cages...my hammies don't throw sawdust all over...so thats ok. And they love to climb the bars and monkey bar across the top of their cage!!


----------



## Just_meeeeee

I Have Two Gabber Rex's && They Are Awesome!!!


We found both ours on ebay too. The latest one came full with toys, and 3 plastic bags of food/bedding/sawdust/treats etc for 28quid!!
Was amazing!! x


----------



## Maiisiku

I want a gabber rex now are they any good for syrians???


----------



## cherrie_b

ENDS JUST AFTER 8PM!!
animal cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Mar-09 20:09:05 GMT)

CAMBRIDGE-SYRIAN SUITABLE!!
Guinea pig / Hamster cage 5 weeks old 2 tier rrpÂ£39.95 on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 20:05:43 BST)

LARGE HAMSTER CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-09 15:18:11 BST)

BIG hampster cage + more!! on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-09 14:25:47 BST)

Total Hamster Heaven (Everything! - just add a Hamster) on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 10:47:57 BST)


----------



## CharleyRogan

Lol I just read one of them adverts, WTH would you need a hamster lead for? 

I found a Fop cage the same as Ella's and the person obviously doesn't know what it is! 

EDIT: GRRRR i got out bid!

I just bought a Gabber for.... £7.01 but I think will be about £8 postage so £15 in total! Wahay!

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

apparently a few people have asked and she said no, and i want a lead for my hammy! i was going to order one, but im scared she will be frightened


----------



## Maiisiku

I wonder if we can get this thread made sticky I'm always trying to find it!


----------



## Marcia

Maiisiku said:


> I wonder if we can get this thread made sticky I'm always trying to find it!


I agree


----------



## cherrie_b

pet hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Mar-09 08:50:41 GMT)

Rat, Hamster, Mice Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Mar-09 15:23:29 GMT)

Brand New Syrian Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Mar-09 16:58:39 GMT)

small hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Mar-09 18:07:56 GMT)

**Hamster/Mouse/pet FULL KIT cage home...SAFE/BRIGHT** on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-09 20:13:27 BST)


----------



## cherrie_b

How do we get it stickied? haha...I really need to get a life...I spend all my time on here lol!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ask one of the mods  

Xx


----------



## cherrie_b

RODENT CAGE IN MINT CONDITION on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 30-Mar-09 13:57:25 BST)

FOR A RABBIT OR GUINEA PIG...BARGAIN THO!!
Unused small animal cage - large size (75cmx50cmx45cm) on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 02-Apr-09 17:47:24 BST)

small animal cage/hutch/ home for rabbits, guinea pigs on eBay, also, Rabbits, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 20:30:00 BST)

Hampster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 12:12:29 BST)


----------



## CharleyRogan

foxxy cleopatra said:


> apparently a few people have asked and she said no, and i want a lead for my hammy! i was going to order one, but im scared she will be frightened


Are you going on about the one I bought? She said yes to postage straight away. I think she is gonna charge me £7 postage so all in all £14! V.happy!

I don't understand how you can keep a rabbit in a cage like that because the rabbits I have seen are huge!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia

CharleyRogan said:


> Are you going on about the one I bought? She said yes to postage straight away. I think she is gonna charge me £7 postage so all in all £14! V.happy!
> 
> I don't understand how you can keep a rabbit in a cage like that because the rabbits I have seen are huge!
> 
> Char
> xxx


A lead for a hamster? :confused1:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

yeah you can get leads!!!! how cool is that?! lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

CharleyRogan said:


> Are you going on about the one I bought? She said yes to postage straight away. I think she is gonna charge me £7 postage so all in all £14! V.happy!
> 
> xxx


and no, sorry i am just stupid lol.


----------



## Marcia

I can't say that i would ever buy one lol.


----------



## cherrie_b

are you kidding...everyone should walk their hammies round the park!!! :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Just_meeeeee

CharleyRogan said:


> Are you going on about the one I bought? She said yes to postage straight away. I think she is gonna charge me £7 postage so all in all £14! V.happy!
> 
> I don't understand how you can keep a rabbit in a cage like that because the rabbits I have seen are huge!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Are You Talking About The Gabber Rex? x


----------



## cherrie_b

STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY!!!!!!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

wow!! I feel soooo important!!  x


----------



## Marcia

cherrie_b said:


> are you kidding...everyone should walk their hammies round the park!!! :scared: :scared: :scared:


I think alot of people would consider it cruel to be honest


----------



## Maiisiku

i somehow don't think it'd fit my robos. 'There goes the crazy hamster lady walking her hamsters' lmao I would so get this if I had a car but I don't so you guys should buy it 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GERBIL-HAMSTE...oryZ1286QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

Just_meeeeee said:


> Are You Talking About The Gabber Rex? x


i thought that, but its still on ebay, so i dont think it is


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

Marcia said:


> I think alot of people would consider it cruel to be honest


i think she was joking


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Going to [email protected] tomorrow, Acorn & 2 local pet shops so will let you's know of any bargains i spot.
I love going to the pet shop 

Im a geek i know lol xxxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

hahaa i love it too, my bf is getting really really annoyed at me going all the time, i wish there was an independant pet shop in chester  im getting annoyed at [email protected] grrrr..


----------



## Just_meeeeee

My boyfriend is more pet mad than me. He loves spoiling our pets, sooo im lucky that way.
Our local pet shop was selling Savic Roddy's at 19.99( I dont have the pound sign on my laptop, its set to american keyboard at the mo lol) 
I like acorn for stuff too.. Prefer to get my hammies from there now as [email protected] seem unreliable at times. Just always seem to be the same things at [email protected] too.. Getting a bit rubbish me thinks.

xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

oh Marcia, I was joking! Sorry! I wouldn't walk mine around the park lol...

It is a little rediculous...they would chew right through a harness anyway!

xx


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Can you imagine how funny that would be to see though.
Just a normal day, sitting in the park & here comes along a random with a hamster on a lead.
Haha Oh Dear....Then You Know you have seen EVERYTHING!! lol x


----------



## Maiisiku

Narla would have a field day trying to bite the other hamsters she'd think they were food or something. If I got them there would be 10 rodents running around the park lol joking.


----------



## Just_meeeeee

My hamsters try and escape enough out their cages never mind on a lead. They would like the grass though. They seem to like grass lol xx


----------



## Maiisiku

I'm too scared to take mine outside. Some cat might try and get them.


----------



## cherrie_b

haha...itd be worse than walking 10 dogs!! It makes me laugh on films when dog walkers are trying to keep 10 huge dogs under control...never mind 10 small hammies!! eeeek!!


On another subject, it would be a good idea for everyone to list on here any good websites they come across...for rodent supplies!!

I am gonna have a look on google now!


----------



## Maiisiku

I've used netpetshop before they are quite good.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

i love shanetodddirect, the prices are amazing, cant order till the 1st of april though, and the shipping is expensive 
but this is good value for money, 
FOP BERNIE PRESTIGE HAMSTER CAGE - 53X38X25.5CM
and do you think this is big enough for degus? the price is too good to be true.....
FERRET / CHINCHILLA / RAT FLATPACK HOME BLACK 2STORY - 69X43X69CM


----------



## Just_meeeeee

We bring the outdoors in lol.
My hamsters are far too fast for outside. Even the Syrians. Very fast lil buggers indeed. x


----------



## CharleyRogan

I think people should take a nosy at this advert.... maybe cos its mine! lol

I didn't buy this cage, this is what Benny came in when I bought him!

Colourful Starter Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 06-Apr-09 00:30:46 BST)

Char
xxx


----------



## Maiisiku

I have stuff for sale but not on ebay and it's not hamster stuff it's cat stuff. If anyones interested go look at the cat classifieds. 

I'm trying to get a 3ft fish tank at the moment but I'm waiting on a reply


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm gonna have tons of rotastak stuff on in a couple of days, so if anyone wants that, it'll be up there!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

RODY HAMSTER CAGE BY SAVIC - on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 12:48:42 BST)

HAMSTER CAGE WITH ACCESSORIES - FOOD TOYS BEDDING TREAT on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 11:08:38 BST)


----------



## Marcia

I have a few hamster things i'm selling


----------



## thedogsmother

I know this is a hammie thread but if anyone comes across a Cheap (with a capital C) cage/tank thats suitable for 5 mice will you let me know. It needs to be big enough and the bars need to be narrow enough so nobody escapes.


----------



## cherrie_b

thedogsmother said:


> I know this is a hammie thread but if anyone comes across a Cheap (with a capital C) cage/tank thats suitable for 5 mice will you let me know. It needs to be big enough and the bars need to be narrow enough so nobody escapes.


Do you want one for all five mice to live in together?? I have a couple of tanks. What sort of size are you looking for?

I have a few things for sale so I will make sure I put the links on here lol.

xx


----------



## thedogsmother

cherrie_b said:


> Do you want one for all five mice to live in together?? I have a couple of tanks. What sort of size are you looking for?
> 
> I have a few things for sale so I will make sure I put the links on here lol.
> 
> xx


Yeah, it would need to be for all of them together, the thing that worries me about a tank is Harvest is a bit of an escape artist and can also jump very high so it would have to have a really secure lid. What sizes have you got?


----------



## cherrie_b

ahhh, well, I doubt mine will be big enough then. 

I have one that is 1.5 feet long and 1 foot high and that's the biggest.


----------



## thedogsmother

cherrie_b said:


> ahhh, well, I doubt mine will be big enough then.
> 
> I have one that is 1.5 feet long and 1 foot high and that's the biggest.


Thanks for trying but I think it probably would be too small.


----------



## cherrie_b

These are all my very own hamster bargains!! 

If anyone would like to make an offer on any of these, I might consider ending the auction early as I just want my room back!! lol

Also, collection is a option of anyone would like to collect! 

Crittertrail 2 Hamster Cage Excellent Condition on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 22:36:17 BST)

Crittertrail 3 Hamster Cage Excellent Condition on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 22:42:29 BST)

Crittertrail Z Hamster Cage Excellent Condition on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 22:49:02 BST)

FOP Hamsterland Hamster Cage Excellent Condition on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 22:59:30 BST)

I also have LOADS of rotastak if anyone would like some!! I know most people do not like it...but it's worth a try!  xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

NOOOOO i want them!!!! damn it!!!! didnt know you were selling your crittertrail too!!!
i want the hammyland!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother

cherrie_b said:


> These are all my very own hamster bargains!!
> 
> If anyone would like to make an offer on any of these, I might consider ending the auction early as I just want my room back!! lol
> 
> Also, collection is a option of anyone would like to collect!
> 
> Crittertrail 2 Hamster Cage Excellent Condition on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 22:36:17 BST)
> 
> Crittertrail 3 Hamster Cage Excellent Condition on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 22:42:29 BST)
> 
> Crittertrail Z Hamster Cage Excellent Condition on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 22:49:02 BST)
> 
> FOP Hamsterland Hamster Cage Excellent Condition on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 22:59:30 BST)
> 
> I also have LOADS of rotastak if anyone would like some!! I know most people do not like it...but it's worth a try!  xx


Would the Hamsterland one be ok for my meeces? Although it looks like it will go for big bucks.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

NOOOO i want the hammyland!!! lol i offered cherrie £50 for it ages ago


----------



## thedogsmother

foxxy cleopatra said:


> NOOOO i want the hammyland!!! lol i offered cherrie £50 for it ages ago


Ooooh I would sweet talk her if I were you, offer her something nice like unlimited green blobs.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

if your mice really want it they can have it....but just think of my little hammy, heart broken, crying on her little wheel....she said ''sqquuuuuueeeeekkk''


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

only joking  they arent suitable for syrians though dont know about mice...have you got mice?


----------



## thedogsmother

foxxy cleopatra said:


> if your mice really want it they can have it....but just think of my little hammy, heart broken, crying on her little wheel....she said ''sqquuuuuueeeeekkk''


ok ok, you've found my weakness, how can I break her little heart. Now you've just got to do the same to all the other people who might bid and you've got yourself a cage.

oooops you type quicker than me, yes I've got 5 little darlings, they're officially my daughters but she lets me share.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

omg you wouldnt believe the lenghts ive tried to go to, to get a hammyland, ive phoned places, i tried to sell fop as a buisness idea...lol, its a long story...hahaaaaa

i dont know if i like mice :S better than rats though...hmm ill see if you have a pic on your profile...


----------



## cherrie_b

awww Foxxy!! I feel really bad! 

If I tell you what prices I am looking for...you can make an offer...

Upto you!!

I am only selling them because:

a) I bought 2 Rody cages for £9.95 off ebay (the guy obviously had no clue what he was doing and they are immaculate)

b) I have finally got Lola (my cat) into foster care for 8 weeks and I want to pay her way...cat food is a lot more expensive than hamster food!!

c) I need the space

The Hamsterland would be great for 5 mice...a beautiful family castle!! 

xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

pm'd you


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

how much do you want for the crittertrail 2 aswel?


----------



## cherrie_b

So...I have sold the hamsterland and the crittertrail 3 to Foxxy!! She is probably dancing around her room now and will attack the postman when he arrives at her house next week!!  :scared: :scared:

Posties should get paid danger money lol x


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Yay i love getting new hammie stuff 

Well done on your new cages Foxxy 

Any more bargains?? x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

i am actaully going to pee myself i am THAT excited  YAYYYYY


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Worse than a child!! lol.

You should be excited. great cages. xx


----------



## cherrie_b

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i am actaully going to pee myself i am THAT excited  YAYYYYY


she needs a giant hamster potty!!


----------



## cherrie_b

ENDING SOOOON!!

Pennine hamster, rat or gerbil cage. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 11:58:45 GMT)

Savic Hamster Cage and Accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 15:43:29 GMT)

HAMSTER CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 14:32:46 GMT)

Hamster Cage With All Accessories ***NO RESERVE*** on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 18:21:34 GMT)

Small Pet exercise motorbike on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-09 18:37:39 GMT)


----------



## thedogsmother

Hamsterland gone Ok I promise not to sulk about the Hamsterland as long as I get to see cute piccies once there is a resident.


----------



## cherrie_b

thedogsmother said:


> Hamsterland gone Ok I promise not to sulk about the Hamsterland as long as I get to see cute piccies once there is a resident.


Sowwwi!! Foxxy begs really well lol. I have said she should get a group of robo's to put in it! She might put her lone ranger in it tho...her lone dwarf I mean!

I only had one russian hammie in it!!

If I see anymore, I will let you all know!!  xx


----------



## cherrie_b

hamster cage with accessories large cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 02-Apr-09 15:15:24 BST)

hamstercage, including a new hamster ball, and car. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-Apr-09 14:27:16 BST)


----------



## cherrie_b

HAMSTER CAGE WITH ACCESSORIES on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 02-Apr-09 21:43:34 BST)

Cambridge Hamster Home!!! 
Large hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-Apr-09 18:36:02 BST)


----------



## cherrie_b

large hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-09 14:24:03 BST)

Small Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 11:59:00 BST)

2 Hamster cages on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 09:48:43 BST)

ASTRO 2 FUN HAMSTER CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 09:32:58 BST)

Play time bus for hamster/gerbil/mouse etc on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 08-Apr-09 09:42:24 BST)


----------



## Maiisiku

those busses fit on the critter trail cages. I want one >.> Must stay away from ebay! I spent £200 this month on pet things my husband is really mad at me.


----------



## cherrie_b

Maiisiku said:


> those busses fit on the critter trail cages. I want one >.> Must stay away from ebay! I spent £200 this month on pet things my husband is really mad at me.


Tell him that I am to blame!! It's all Cheryl's fault tell him!!  :cornut:


----------



## Maiisiku

He won't believe you lol. I just sold my cats old things so he's happy with me for doing that. I've got 4 boxes of baby clothes to sell now. He might be happier with me if I sell it all to pay back what I spent. We are ment to be paying off the card not getting more overdrawn. Ebay is evil! lol I really want:
Bell Tower Hamster Gerbil Pet Cage Climbing Toy 61640 on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-09 00:31:48 BST)
1 Storey Playbridge Hamster Cage Climbing Pet Play Toy on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-09 00:53:00 BST)
Super Pet 60pcs Puzzle Kit Hamster Cage Fun Play Toy on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-09 03:21:35 BST)
Rosewoods Crinkle Tunnel - Hamster Cage Playtunnel Toy on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-09 20:58:13 BST)


----------



## Just_meeeeee

:biggrin: I spend loads on my hammie's then feel bad and buy my puppy stuff too!! 
Any more Bargains?! 

i feel like i need to shop, shop shop 

xx


----------



## Marcia

I've got a couple of things ending in a couple of hours :thumbup1:

Hopefully i'll win :biggrin:


----------



## cherrie_b

I am currently finishing an essay so I cannot go ebay hunting right now...I will be finished in an hour or so tho...and then will be on the ebay scavenge if you can all wait that long! my god, where has the day gone!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have an essay on Bismark to do for wednesday but cba lol

I think Cherri should give us weekly pocket money because she is making me broke LMAO

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia

Grrrrrrr! I was outbid on one of the tanks in the last 5 secs!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Awwwww at least if you can't have it, other people have to pay more!! Theres plenty more tanks in the sea lol

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia

CharleyRogan said:


> Awwwww at least if you can't have it, other people have to pay more!! Theres plenty more tanks in the sea lol
> 
> Char
> xxx


i know but most people won't post them


----------



## cherrie_b

hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-09 12:20:46 BST)

Hamster Cage - Imac Fantasy on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 20:19:49 BST)

Hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 13:03:19 BST)

Hamster cage with tunnels, water bottle and wheel on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 16:17:32 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

Must resist buying cages....... must not press keys....... must step away from keyboard......aaaaaaargh its no use, I can't resist. Who needs food?, who needs petrol?, who needs to pay bills?


----------



## cherrie_b

thedogsmother said:


> Must resist buying cages....... must not press keys....... must step away from keyboard......aaaaaaargh its no use, I can't resist. Who needs food?, who needs petrol?, who needs to pay bills?


haha...oh dear!! What have I started! You should do what I have done! I have lost my bank card...I was going to buy like £30 worth of hamster and cat stuff the other night...then I couldn't find my card...now I can't even pay my phone bill!! woopsy!!

Can still use paypal and ebay tho!!


----------



## Marcia

Nobody bid that rodent tank. Thats what im desperate for :lol: and the guy has said that i can collect on the 8th of April when i go past that way


----------



## cherrie_b

Marcia said:


> Nobody bid that rodent tank. Thats what im desperate for :lol: and the guy has said that i can collect on the 8th of April when i go past that way


I have taken the link off Marcia!  How kind am I?? Can you all survive whilst I go into uni for a couple of hours lol!!


----------



## Bear977

Maybe........ lol


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Yays!!!

Guess Who Won The Gabber Rex On Ebay??!! 

Eeeek!!

I now have three of them! 

The BIG question is...

Who Gets The Gabber Rex? ( Either my chinese dwarf or 2 Robo's)

OR

Do i get another hamster to celebrate?? lol xx


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Yays!!!

Guess Who Won The Gabber Rex On Ebay??!! 

Eeeek!!

I now have three of them! 

The BIG question is...

Who Gets The Gabber Rex? ( Either my chinese dwarf or 2 Robo's)

OR

Do i get another hamster to celebrate?? lol xx


----------



## thedogsmother

I've been a very very bad girl and its all Cherrie's fault, I bought a hamster heaven 2 weeks ago, a Cambridge yesterday and I accidentally (honest) bought another hamster heaven today. So when my hubby finds out does anyone have room for me, Henrick and three large cages.


----------



## Marcia

thedogsmother said:


> I've been a very very bad girl and its all Cherrie's fault, I bought a hamster heaven 2 weeks ago, a Cambridge yesterday and I accidentally (honest) bought another hamster heaven today. So when my hubby finds out does anyone have room for me, Henrick and three large cages.


We'll take you on :lol:

By the way, Henrick is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother

Marcia said:


> We'll take you on :lol:
> 
> By the way, Henrick is beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you, hubby should be home soon, so I'll get packing lol. Henrick says thank you as well .


----------



## cherrie_b

thedogsmother said:


> Thank you, hubby should be home soon, so I'll get packing lol. Henrick says thank you as well .


I will take Henrick home!! Awww...he is beautiful! I have been naughty today...spent £20 on hamster stuff from my local pet shop!!

There was this weird woman in there (she is always in there) and I was looking at a black female Syrian and she was feeding it a prawn...

I asked her what she was doing and she said "they can eat anything...I have a hamster who is 7 years old" I thought yeh right!! Then I told the shop assistant what she was doing and she shoooood her out!! Silly woman!!


----------



## thedogsmother

cherrie_b said:


> I will take Henrick home!! Awww...he is beautiful! I have been naughty today...spent £20 on hamster stuff from my local pet shop!!
> 
> There was this weird woman in there (she is always in there) and I was looking at a black female Syrian and she was feeding it a prawn...
> 
> I asked her what she was doing and she said "they can eat anything...I have a hamster who is 7 years old" I thought yeh right!! Then I told the shop assistant what she was doing and she shoooood her out!! Silly woman!!


OH must be in a good mood, I'm forgiven so we can stay, yipee.

I know what that lady is talking about cos my kids had 2 dwarfe hamsters that lived for about 7 years, during that time they had changed colour twice and and one point they changed into chinese hamsters....
Ok so I couldn't bring myself to tell them that their hamsters had died so they had the worlds 1st colour/breed changing hamsters.

By the way why had she brought a prawn to a pet shoput:.


----------



## cherrie_b

thedogsmother said:


> OH must be in a good mood, I'm forgiven so we can stay, yipee.
> 
> I know what that lady is talking about cos my kids had 2 dwarfe hamsters that lived for about 7 years, during that time they had changed colour twice and and one point they changed into chinese hamsters....
> Ok so I couldn't bring myself to tell them that their hamsters had died so they had the worlds 1st colour/breed changing hamsters.
> 
> By the way why had she brought a prawn to a pet shoput:.


It was at the indoor market...she was a smelly woman...I thought it was her but it may have been the fish...not sure she should have been feeding the little hammie prawns tho!! I shouted at her anyway...coz she doesn't work there and she shouldn't be feeding their animals!! God...I wanted to hit her!!

Glad you can stay! 

haha...yeah, this woman in the pet shop was also telling me how she knows everything about hamsters and started talking about this one as if it was a Syrian and it was clearly a Russian...she may have been a bit thick...or just a busy body!!


----------



## Marcia

A prawn?! :lol: now i've seen everything


----------



## cherrie_b

I no...I shouted at her!! Stupid :mad5:


----------



## Marcia

Whatever next? Soon, dog and cats will be eating salads for main meals


----------



## CharleyRogan

animal cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Mar-09 20:09:05 GMT)

What kind of cage is this? I bought it but dunno what it is!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia

Never seen that before. Looks a bit like the gabber rex


----------



## CharleyRogan

Hmmm is it a gabber rex? Just that I'm selling it on, because thats the rules of me getting another hamster is to get a cage with bars!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia

I'm not sure. It really does look like one


----------



## CharleyRogan

Will it say on it somewhere when I recieve it?

Char
xxx


----------



## Bear977

It's not. At least I don't think so, the dimensions don't match up.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Any idea what it is?

Char
xxx


----------



## Jaynie99

Ive got this cage somewhere - its not a gabber rex but I cant remember what it's called. Im not much use!


----------



## cherrie_b

hmmm I don't know either!! Well done on winning it though!! I bought a gerbilarium for £3.29 and it should be arriving today!!


----------



## Marcia

cherrie_b said:


> hmmm I don't know either!! Well done on winning it though!! I bought a gerbilarium for £3.29 and it should be arriving today!!


I have 2 gerbilariums i'm getting rid of lol


----------



## cherrie_b

ENDING IN 15 MINS!!

terrarium vivarium rats gerbil hamster glass tank on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-09 20:30:00 BST)


----------



## cherrie_b

BUY IT NOW £4!
SAVIC HAMSTER CAGE IN GOOD CONDITION on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 07-Apr-09 19:46:22 BST)

HAMSTER CAGE 2 TIER INCLUDES TUBES ETC GR8 COND on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 07-Apr-09 13:41:59 BST)

CAGE, ROTA-STAK,ROLLER-BALL ETC FOR HAMSTER/GERBILS ETC on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Apr-09 19:26:52 BST)

RODENT CAGE IN MINT CONDITION on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-Apr-09 17:43:11 BST)

HAMSTER HEAVEN ONLY £44.99 RRP £80 BUY IT NOW
"SAVIC" HAMSTER HEAVEN METRO CAGE/SMALL ANIMAL HOME. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 30-Apr-09 21:36:49 BST)

small animal cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 06-Apr-09 20:12:28 BST)

large rabbit cage on eBay, also, Rabbits, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 19:49:37 BST)

Plastic indoor cage for a Rabbit or Guinea Pig on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-Apr-09 18:56:58 BST)


----------



## candykisses18

i have a few hamster cages and accessories to sell if anyones interested i can get some pics


----------



## CharleyRogan

That £4 Buy It Now cage is exactly what i'm looking for but they won't send it to me!

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

candykisses18 said:


> i have a few hamster cages and accessories to sell if anyones interested i can get some pics


what cages are they?


----------



## candykisses18

foxxy cleopatra said:


> what cages are they?


im unsure i know they are both the types with tubes and stuff like that probably better for homing hamster than mice as when we had mice in one they tended to dirty in the middle of the tubes making them difficult to clean out. im sure one of them is a rotastack one ill takes some pictures tonight when my boyfriend has finished upstairs as i have no idea where the camera is.

the rotastak one is in great condition but the other has a few cracks in some of the accessories nothing major though and they dont effect the main enclosure bit. i think we may also have a cage similar to the creepy castle type cage but jungle motif im sure its kicking about somewhere. we are having a massive clearout at the moment as we are doing work on the house and need the space.

we also have a nero 3 pink boutique cage usually used for guinea pigs or a small rabbit. its only been used for a month or so and is in great condition it comes with water bottle and the holder for the side.

ill post some pictures tonight if possible on this thread if not i can message you them


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

oooo how much do you want for the nero 3?


----------



## candykisses18

foxxy cleopatra said:


> oooo how much do you want for the nero 3?


around £30 but i think it would be too big to post


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone any idea where I can get a big fop cage from? I really like them but begrudge paying £40 on Ebay!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

I did a google search and came up with:

Waterways-Direct Online Shop

Fop Junior Prestige Hamster Cage 42 X 34 X 22cm, Hamster Cages

Fop Hamster Fun Hamster Cage 34 X 34 X 36cm, Hamster Cages

FOP Peter Prestige Hamster Cage [0] - £14.42 : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce

Are they any good?


----------



## CharleyRogan

the measurements of mine are.... 62 (l) x43 (d) x 38 (t) cm and it has a Fop sticker on it so its one of theirs but I can't find it online!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

Maybe yours is a discontinued line.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yeah maybe. i bought mine off ebay and the person didn't know it was half decent!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

Hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 06-Apr-09 22:14:48 BST)

RODY HAMPSTER CAGE AND ACCESSORIES on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-Apr-09 22:38:05 BST)

HAMSTER/RAT/MICE CAGE FAB!! 5 STORIES!! MULTI COLOUR on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-Apr-09 21:13:23 BST)

Rody Hamster Cage by Savic on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-Apr-09 19:36:08 BST)


----------



## Sweetcheeks

Hi All, This is the first time I have posted in the Hamster Bargain section :thumbup:

Not sure if anyone would be interested in this, found it while looking on ebay, it is pick up only though. I thought it looked quite good.

Rat, Hamster, Mice Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 09-Apr-09 15:18:19 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

Sweetcheeks said:


> Hi All, This is the first time I have posted in the Hamster Bargain section :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure if anyone would be interested in this, found it while looking on ebay, it is pick up only though. I thought it looked quite good.
> 
> Rat, Hamster, Mice Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 09-Apr-09 15:18:19 BST)


Thats near me, Its the second time he's listed it so if you contact him for a buy it now price he might do you a deal.


----------



## Sweetcheeks

I'd love to but i'm not near, he said collection only


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

If it helps, I could pick it up for you and send it POD to you.


----------



## cherrie_b

Courtesy of thedogsmother!

Large Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Apr-09 12:56:29 BST)

I believe it is a Gabber rex so no fighting!! 

I will be back later (after 10pm to add some more bargains) :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Cherrie, when you lived in uni halls, what did you do about packages that came during Easter? cos my cage is due to come this week and dunno if the office will be open during easter for me to get it!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

hmmm...our office was open every day I think. It was some days only open for an hour or so but I am sure it was open all the time. You could try getting it delivered to a friends house? My door is always open lol. You can come visit my hammies!! hehe x


----------



## CharleyRogan

This is the one I bought... is this a Gabber Rex?










Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

I am not sure...I don't think so...but it is nearly the same!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Well even if it isn't... I have no use for it! If anyone still wants it.... just message me!

Char
xxx


----------



## Maiisiku

HAMSTER VILLAGE HAMSVILL 3 ANIMAL CAGE GERBIL MOUSE WOW on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Apr-09 09:24:39 BST)

I'm not sure how good this is. It's like a smaller version of the imac fantasy maybe more aimed at dwarf hamsters?

Edit: Heres another not quite as big but simular and bigger then the first one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ORANGE-HAMSTE...262?_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262#ebayphotohosting


----------



## cherrie_b

OMG OMG OMG OMG 
hamster cage and accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 16:43:48 BST)


----------



## Marcia

cherrie_b said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG
> hamster cage and accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 16:43:48 BST)


Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

I've put in a bid on this!

Hamster Cage and gifts. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 18:50:48 BST)


----------



## Maiisiku

Anyone know where I can get imac fantasy extentions that don't cost the earth? Tesco direct discontinued them


----------



## Marcia

Obsidian_Winter said:


> I've put in a bid on this!
> 
> Hamster Cage and gifts. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 18:50:48 BST)


Did you win it?


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

No, I was out bid at the last secon


----------



## CharleyRogan

Awwww, I leave it till the last 20 seconds to bid, and if I don't win it I have stuck to my original price I was willing to pay and don't have a chance to bid stupidly high!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

I put a maximum bid of £15 on it and my OH made me stick to it.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm likely to go mad on ebay because I love shopping but not really in the position to be able to afford it!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

Me too, that's why he put his foot down


----------



## Chinquary

Anyone around the manchester area should be intrested in this:
Large Perfecto Glass Tank Hamsters/Rats/mice/reptile on eBay, also, Other Pet Supplies, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 06-Apr-09 17:27:15 BST)


----------



## Vixie

Not sure if this is any good to anyone but it looked like quite a good cage 

Vary Large Hamster Cage and Many Accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 08-Apr-09 16:50:53 BST)


----------



## cherrie_b

More Bargains!! 

Savic cambridge hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-Apr-09 15:25:50 BST)

Hamster cage and accessories. Good condition. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 13-Apr-09 21:41:37 BST)

Hamster Cage with Accessories - Only used for 1 week on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-Apr-09 21:32:03 BST)

savic hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 13-Apr-09 20:59:47 BST)

Hamster cage ball run water bottles trays+ lots hamtrac on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-Apr-09 20:49:09 BST)

hamster cage + wheel and extras on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 09-Apr-09 20:24:01 BST)

hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 13-Apr-09 18:35:43 BST)

LARGE GLASS PET CAGE.vgc. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Apr-09 14:59:19 BST)

Hamster (dwarf) cage with wheel and ball on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 13-Apr-09 14:47:20 BST)


----------



## Maiisiku

Large Pet Rat or Ferret Cage on eBay, also, Ferrets, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 12-Apr-09 17:34:42 BST)

Jenny Rat Cage plus lots of extras on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-Apr-09 19:30:00 BST)

IMAC 2 Storey Pet Cage - Hamster Gerbil - AS NEW - N/R! on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-Apr-09 15:24:57 BST)

hamster cage + wheel and extras on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 09-Apr-09 20:24:01 BST)

Can you tell I really want rats by the first 2? We decided to put it off until we move as they live ages and we wouldn't want to leave them behind.


----------



## Maiisiku

your hamsters will love you if you come buy my baby stuff >.>
Tiny LoveÂ® Take-along arch mothercare RRP Â£14.99 on eBay, also, Other Toys Activities, Toys Activities, Baby (end time 17-Apr-09 04:34:20 BST)
9-12 month baby girl clothes[BIG BUNDLE] NEXT/M&S+more! on eBay, also, Baby Clothing, Baby (end time 16-Apr-09 15:19:30 BST)
3-6 month baby girl clothes[BUNDLE] mothercare/earlyday on eBay, also, Baby Clothing, Baby (end time 16-Apr-09 15:00:54 BST)
6-9 month baby girl clothes[BIG BUNDLE] NEXT, H&M+more. on eBay, also, Baby Clothing, Baby (end time 16-Apr-09 14:55:28 BST)
0-3 month baby boy/unisex clothes [BIG BUNDLE] +extras on eBay, also, Baby Clothing, Baby (end time 16-Apr-09 14:42:46 BST)

On another note you should also check this out:
HAMSTER HAMMOCK!HAMSTERS/GERBILS/MICE.MINI CAGE TOY!NEW on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 17:50:51 BST) 
They look cute and I want one but I'm refraining because I just brought a huge cage


----------



## Vixie

Maiisiku said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Jenny-Rat-Cag...14&_trkparms=72:1686|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318Can you tell I really want rats by the first 2? We decided to put it off until we move as they live ages and we wouldn't want to leave them behind.


Rats only live to around 2 and 1/3 to 3 years on average so not that long at all really, wish they lived much longer  but they are still worth it, I love mine to pieces :blushing:


----------



## cherrie_b

Glass hamster/mouse tank on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 12-Apr-09 21:40:14 BST)

IMAC Hamster Cage Fantasy on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 20:36:23 BST)

Basic hamster cage, suitable for single animal on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-Apr-09 19:50:45 BST)

Hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Apr-09 19:29:19 BST)

Large cage for small animal on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-Apr-09 19:23:50 BST)

hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-Apr-09 19:00:27 BST)

Gerbilarium Gerbil tank cage glass rodent hamster mouse on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 16:43:09 BST)

EXCEL CONDITION PET CAGE ON WHEELS!! TOTAL BARGAIN!! on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 12-Apr-09 14:18:04 BST)


----------



## Maiisiku

Vixie said:


> Rats only live to around 2 and 1/3 to 3 years on average so not that long at all really, wish they lived much longer  but they are still worth it, I love mine to pieces :blushing:


Really? My husbands rat lived till he was 6 maybe that was a special case.


----------



## Vixie

Maiisiku said:


> Really? My husbands rat lived till he was 6 maybe that was a special case.


wow that is a long life, it must be an exceptional case  but yes the usual is 2 to 3 years


----------



## Maiisiku

Vixie said:


> wow that is a long life, it must be an exceptional case  but yes the usual is 2 to 3 years


aww he made me think they all live that long and now I feel silly lol.


----------



## Marcia

The oldest rat on record reached 7 years old!


----------



## Maiisiku

They are so cute tho!


----------



## Vixie

Maiisiku said:


> aww he made me think they all live that long and now I feel silly lol.


dont feel silly, you only had him to go by, I would have though the same thing 


Marcia said:


> The oldest rat on record reached 7 years old!


 I hope mine live that long  that would be amazing

My two girls passed away at the beginning af the year and they were 3 years old and it was such a short time with them as I didnt have them until they were 9 months old, that why I have had babies this time 

sorry I hijacked the thread


----------



## cherrie_b

GABBER REX ENDING IN 2 HOURS?!
Large Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Apr-09 12:56:29 BST)

LARGE HAMSTER CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Apr-09 16:37:25 BST)

CAGE FOR SMALL ANIMALS on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-Apr-09 21:01:47 BST)

IMAC, MERSEYSIDE
hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-Apr-09 18:25:17 BST)

GERBILARIUM, HULL
GERBIL CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Apr-09 16:24:20 BST)

Three tier glass tank with wire mesh lid on eBay, also, Mice, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Apr-09 15:19:59 BST)

Rat, Hamster, Mice Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Apr-09 15:44:14 BST)

Peggy Metro Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-Apr-09 09:02:24 BST)

hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Apr-09 18:00:16 BST)

HAMTRAC
Super pet Hamtrac on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Apr-09 20:00:00 BST)

Rody Hamster cage by Savic on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-Apr-09 19:55:49 BST)


----------



## cherrie_b

I e-mailed this person!! They will end the action for the CAMBRIDGE at

£20 + £5

Someone will get a bargain if they e-mail!!

Hamster cage and accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Apr-09 13:37:30 BST)


----------



## cherrie_b

Some adverts off Preloved!! Some are hamsters wanting homes!

Preloved | hamster cage for sale in Warrington, Cheshire, UK

Preloved | hamster/rat/gerbil/mouse cages for sale for sale in Sheffield, South Yorkshire, UK

Preloved | hamster and cage for sale in Westgate-on-sea, Kent, UK

Preloved | pets at home gerbilarium for sale in Ormskirk, Lancashire, UK

Preloved | hamsters for sale in Wigan, Lancashire, UK

Preloved | hamster and cage for sale in York, North Yorks, UK

Preloved | syrian hamster needs new home for sale in Crewe, Cheshire, UK

Preloved | two male chinese hamsters for sale for sale in Norwich, Norfolk, UK

Preloved | hamster gerbile cage [new] for sale in Doncaster, South Yorkshire, UK

Preloved | gizmo the hamster needs a new home for sale in Dover, Kent, UK

Preloved | 6 chinese dwarf hamsters & extensive ovo-trail cage(rrp Â£85) for sale in Lincoln, Lincs, UK

Preloved | please give us a loving home for sale in Wakefield, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have decided I want the Savic Hamster Heaven Metro without the stupid price tag! If anyone sees one, could they tell me?

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> I have decided I want the Savic Hamster Heaven Metro without the stupid price tag! If anyone sees one, could they tell me?
> 
> Char
> xxx


They are fantastic cages:smile5:. But very expensive.


----------



## cherrie_b

CharleyRogan said:


> I have decided I want the Savic Hamster Heaven Metro without the stupid price tag! If anyone sees one, could they tell me?
> 
> Char
> xxx


Sure thing!! I know now that you want a long-haired Syrian so I will keep an eye out for some beautiful ones!! 

Thanks for today by the way...nice to meet you! xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Lol... yeah they have to be beautiful!! I should have a cage ready for next week hopefully, if people don't outbid me! I been selling stuff on ebay and now have £25 in my paypal balance so hopefully I can get a cage with that.

I love Willow by the way!! All your hammies are cutees, well of them I saw!!

Maybe we could go out again to the pub or summat? Was nice meeting you to! I see your clever working next door to [email protected]!! Lol

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

CharleyRogan said:


> Lol... yeah they have to be beautiful!! I should have a cage ready for next week hopefully, if people don't outbid me! I been selling stuff on ebay and now have £25 in my paypal balance so hopefully I can get a cage with that.
> 
> I love Willow by the way!! All your hammies are cutees, well of them I saw!!
> 
> Maybe we could go out again to the pub or summat? Was nice meeting you to! I see your clever working next door to [email protected]!! Lol
> 
> Char
> xxx


aww, Willow is the cutest! I bought him for my housemate!  He is getting out of the Rotastak tonight...hopefully cage number 5 will be lucky!!

The pub...good idea!!  Will have to be when I have some money tho...poor now! haha. x


----------



## CharleyRogan

Me tooo. I don't get money till the end of April.

Char
xxx


----------



## Bear977

Large Gabber Rex Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 13-Apr-09 11:45:18 BST)

Would go for it myself, but have decided that 2's plenty.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yeah but they have put Gabber Rex in the title, so I think that one won't stay as cheap! I have just sold mine anyway! I'm still praying but its not happening!! LOL

Char
xxx


----------



## Tigerneko

aaagh, I really want a Gabber for when I eventually get a hammy! I think I might just go for a Zoozone instead though, pretty much the same thing and I think they're even bigger  Just need some mesh for the bars at the top!

But for now, i'm putting my hammy plans on hold because we're looking for another dog, so I want to wait until we get that sorted before I get a hamster. It'd be silly of me to buy one and then end up getting a Terrier that could pester it to death


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

get a bloodhound!!!  i love them, and no one seems to have one!!? lol


----------



## Tigerneko

foxxy cleopatra said:


> get a bloodhound!!!  i love them, and no one seems to have one!!? lol


hehe I love Bloodhounds, they're beautiful! My mum's looking for something more chihuahua sized though  if it was up to me, i'd have a Great Dane


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

omgg have you been on the dog chat? and seen the puggle....dont tell anyone lol...but they are soo oooososososososooooo cute!!!! hahahaaa


----------



## MarthaT

foxxy cleopatra said:


> get a bloodhound!!!  i love them, and no one seems to have one!!? lol


I agree, I love my bloodhound so much


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

oooo do you have one????! i dont know anyone who has one  im going to get one when ive finished uni!! definatly!!! and im going to call it sherlock bones...


----------



## cherrie_b

Hiya!!

Got some more bargains for everyone! 

Savic Spelos
SAVIC SPELOS DWARF HAMSTER/MICE CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 13:01:23 BST)

Hamster Cage - HUGE! on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 17:12:26 BST)

3 TIER HAMSTER CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 18:07:02 BST)

hamster tank on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 18:42:56 BST)

Large Rodent Cage on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 18:59:29 BST)

COMPLETE LARGE HAMSTER/SMALL MAMMAL CAGE & ACTIVITY SET on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Apr-09 19:56:53 BST)

LARGE 3 FLOOR HAMSTER CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 23-Apr-09 19:30:00 BST)

3 level hamster cage + accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Apr-09 13:46:15 BST)

Cambridge with p&p
Large Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 22:52:37 BST)

Gabber Rex!!!
large hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 21:43:12 BST)

Gabber
HAMSTER/MOUSE CAGE-GREAT CONDITION INCLUDES ACCESSORIES on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Apr-09 19:00:00 BST)

Pink Zoozone
LARGE PINK ZOOZONE CAGE GUINEA HAMSTER RABBIT RRP Â£49 on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Apr-09 18:53:58 BST)

hamster house on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Apr-09 14:57:38 BST)

Rody's
Savic hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Apr-09 14:03:00 BST)


----------



## Vixie

this cage looks quite good
Large cage hamster gerbil mice on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 24-Apr-09 17:25:00 BST)


----------



## Vixie

this is £2.50p buy it now
rat cage on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 16:14:01 BST)


----------



## Tigerneko

Vixie said:


> this is £2.50p buy it now
> rat cage on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 16:14:01 BST)


oh my god 

Do you think they meant to put £25?

Someone local snap it up quick - even if you don't have rats! You could make some money on that


----------



## thedogsmother

I wish I lived nearer, looks like a lovely cage.


----------



## Marcia

Vixie said:


> this is £2.50p buy it now
> rat cage on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 16:14:01 BST)


Wow! That is a good price


----------



## CharleyRogan

Pity I don't live in Hampshire, I would have bought it then sold it on!

Char
xxx


----------



## Vixie

Portia Elizabeth said:


> oh my god
> 
> Do you think they meant to put £25?
> 
> Someone local snap it up quick - even if you don't have rats! You could make some money on that


ha ha they might have, if I lived closer I would have bought it


----------



## CharleyRogan

Even if they did mean £25 its tough really isn't it!!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

Hi Guys!!

I have a Crittertrail 2 for sale...excellent condition. Looking for £20 for it if anyone is interested. 

I can post for about £7 also! 

I also have lots of Rotastack if anyone is looking for some. 

I have also decided to get rid of my 4ft fish tank...it had one Syrian hamster in it due to a small crack on the bottom but offers are welcome on this if anyone is interested! Could easily be sealed to hold fish again...or just fine for small furries!


----------



## Vixie

CharleyRogan said:


> Even if they did mean £25 its tough really isn't it!!
> 
> Char
> xxx


yep they have to sell it at that price now lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have loadsa rotastak on offer (2 Creepy Castles and 2 dwarf hamster balls). If no one wants it here then I'll put it on Ebay! and also 2 10" Rat exercise balls if anyone wants them, and a Savic Peggy Hamster cage for sale.

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

oo savic peggy how much??

and dwarf balls??

Xx


----------



## Vixie

CharleyRogan said:


> I have loadsa rotastak on offer (2 Creepy Castles and 2 dwarf hamster balls). If no one wants it here then I'll put it on Ebay! and also 2 10" Rat exercise balls if anyone wants them, and a Savic Peggy Hamster cage for sale.
> 
> Char
> xxx


how much do you want for the rat balls and would you be able to post them?


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yes course will post them! I want them out of my house!!! I was looking for £6 each and then postage on top of that. Postage is a bit more expensive because of the size of them as opposed to the weight.

Savic Peggy: Its just the basic one. How bout £15 for the cage and £2 for both balls (I can just put them in with cage) and £7 for postage?

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Must consult buyer... i 'll let you know 2moro

 

Xxx

i'll deffo have the balls tho how much postage if i cant have cage??

Xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

I haven't got any scales that will measure really light things! £2 postage sound okay to you?

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

yh thats fine

why dont you try parting the bits so its halfs, if you get me??

Xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

I've tried! But they won't budge!

Actually I have 3 of them! I have Bennys old one that he used about twice! So if you want that one aswell for an extra £1. I know it sounds petty but I just seriously have no monies :-( and any money is worth something!

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

yh that'll be fine  

aww are you sure you dont want to keep that one??

Xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Nope! They never go in them anyway. All been used about twice when I first got them. They are Pink, Purple, and Blue btw.

Now I have a 2 playpens for them for when they come out. The only thing I have actually got off freecycle! 

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

Pretty Multi-Coloured Two Tiered Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 22:47:27 BST)

LARGE HAMSTER CAGE OR BIRD CAGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 23-Apr-09 19:47:51 BST)

INDOOR CAGE FOR GUINEA PIGS/HAMSTERS/GERBILS on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Apr-09 17:51:11 BST)

HAMSTER cage and accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 23-Apr-09 17:23:08 BST)

Cat proof Hamster Cage (with accessories) on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Apr-09 17:16:19 BST)

Lovely Penthouse Hamster cage - suits most small pets on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Apr-09 15:07:45 BST)


----------



## happysaz133

Oh that last one is a bargain Cambridge!


----------



## Marcia

I thought i'd post these :thumbup1:

JOB LOT HAMSTER CAGES - ACCESSORIES ETC on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Apr-09 20:03:48 BST)

HAMSTER/MOUSE CAGE-GREAT CONDITION INCLUDES ACCESSORIES on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Apr-09 19:00:00 BST)

HAMSTER cage and accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 23-Apr-09 17:23:08 BST)


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

ooo that one that is in cherrie_bs post...please dont bid for that imac!!! 
if you do then its okay
but i will be sad.


----------



## happysaz133

If anyone sees a cheap (ish) IMAC with more than 3 days left, can they please let me know? Might be getting another hamster tomorrow.


----------



## cherrie_b

Hello Hello Hello! 

Hamster Cage with Accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 15:46:11 BST)

Hamster cage with extras on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 17:45:37 BST)

Hamster cage + accessories on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 15:34:49 BST)

hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Apr-09 16:38:38 BST)


----------



## Sweetcheeks

Indoor Guinea Pig cage on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Apr-09 17:54:05 BST)

This looks like a bargain, I would have bought it but I don't drive and someone has already asked if they would post but they said no


----------



## CharleyRogan

I would have picked it up for you, but Sheffield is a bit far away! and I don't drive either... hopefully I will be next month!

Char
xxx


----------



## happysaz133

That pink ZooZone makes a great hamster cage  bargain if anyone is close to pick it up.


----------



## Sweetcheeks

It's a shame, I'm determined to find a pink zoo zone or Gabber which can be posted hehe


----------



## cherrie_b

IMAC-WEST SUSSEX!! 3 HOURS LEFT!!
3 Story Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Apr-09 20:55:22 BST)


----------



## Sweetcheeks

HAMPSTER CAGE INCLUDING EXTRAS NEAR MINT ALL U NEED on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Apr-09 20:47:57 BST)

This ends in 2 hours but I have checked and the seller will not post, pick up only


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

I just saw THIS monster while looking for two tanks for the hamsters... Anyone got multiple tank-dwellers?

SHOP DISPLAY FISH TANK/AQUARIUM UNITS on eBay, also Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Apr-09 21:27:28 BST)


----------



## CharleyRogan

Another IMAC with postage

LARGE TWO STOREY HAMSTER CAGE WITH ACCESSORIES USED on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 06-May-09 14:52:21 BST)


----------



## CharleyRogan

The Hamster Land Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 08-May-09 20:09:04 BST)

Hamster Land with postage!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

hmm i think everyone should bid on this...
large blue savic rolly wheel for syrian hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-May-09 19:45:29 BST)


----------



## CharleyRogan

I think people should look at this as well..... 

Rotastak Creepy Castle x2 Hamster, Mice Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-May-09 20:02:02 BST)

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

hahahaaaaaa sorry im so nosey just looking at what you have bought
hamster cage
hamster parts
hamster cage
hamster
hamster 
hamster
hamster
hahahahaaaaaaa lol god im nosey.


----------



## CharleyRogan

You see, I have no life! My hamsters spend all my money!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

Wooooot! Boot-sales!

I got one of these http://www.partnerspets.com/store/product/3260/Hamster-Cage-Ferplast-Mini-Duna/ for £3


----------



## CharleyRogan

In preston market the other day i got a Savic Rody for a fiver! But it was disgustingly dirty, went straight in the bath when it got in!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

Excellent! Charley Rogan got a Savic Rody cage last week...from Preston Market...for £5!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I just said that!!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Tigerneko

CharleyRogan said:


> In preston market the other day i got a Savic Rody for a fiver! But it was disgustingly dirty, went straight in the bath when it got in!
> 
> Char
> xxx





cherrie_b said:


> Excellent! Charley Rogan got a Savic Rody cage last week...from Preston Market...for £5!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bexy1989

ebay is AMAZINGG! 

im bidding on a tank at the minute for my gerbills =D £15 atm but mum wont go any higher than £20 =( but then saying thats theres loaddss of other tanks on there =D


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

SOUTH YORKSHIRE
Chinchilla cage and wheel, sandbath etc (Degus/Rat etc) on eBay, also, Chinchillas, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-May-09 09:33:46 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

Preloved | glass aquarium for sale in Leigh, Lancashire, UK

this might be usefull to someone


----------



## thedogsmother

Just been to Tesco's to get one of their £5 hamster play pens for my two and I found play balls for 50p each, that is not a miss type, 50p each. So I bought 4. They look nice quality and the door bits lock properly.


----------



## Jazzy

Ooh I didn't know Tesco's sold hamster things.:w00t: We've just had a brand new Tesco Extra built not far from us, I wonder if they sell them. I could do with some new balls.


----------



## thedogsmother

Jazzy said:


> Ooh I didn't know Tesco's sold hamster things.:w00t: We've just had a brand new Tesco Extra built not far from us, I wonder if they sell them. I could do with some new balls.


They said £2.00 on the ticket but when I took them to the tillit said 50p, I also got two cat flaps for £1.25 each and dog and cat toys for 25p each so they might be selling the pet stuff off.


----------



## Jazzy

That's a bargain:thumbup1: - were they for Syrians or dwarfs?


----------



## thedogsmother

Syrian ones, lovely quality too, I was a bit worried the doors wouldn't lock properly but they are fine.


----------



## kmac

hey dogsmother - after seeing your post I trudged off to tesco today and picked up a hamster ball for 50p and since we havn't bought our hamster yet, just the cage, I also go a small animal pet carrier for £1 - I'm assuming its okay to bring a syrian home in one of those


----------



## thedogsmother

kmac said:


> hey dogsmother - after seeing your post I trudged off to tesco today and picked up a hamster ball for 50p and since we havn't bought our hamster yet, just the cage, I also go a small animal pet carrier for £1 - I'm assuming its okay to bring a syrian home in one of those


Yes,we've got one from there, got it before it was reduced though . Mine hate it but it is quite safe for short journeys Glad you managed to get one of the hamster balls.


----------



## Maiisiku

I have loads of hamster stuff for sale which I'm advertising on the forums before putting it up on ebay. There is probably about 6 or 7 cages worth. If your interested please let me know.


----------



## srhdufe

What kind of things do you have?


----------



## thedogsmother

Do you have any big cages?


----------



## Maiisiku

Sorry I didn't read before now. I actually just put what I have left on ebay. I do have an imac (5 levels) that will be for sale at the end of august but I think ullah is buying that and I think I sold the critter trail y to her I just sent her p&p costs.

This is what I have left:

Fop Hamster cage with extras:
Fop hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Jun-09 14:13:34 BST)

Perfecto tank with extras:
Perfecto tank hamster, turtle, gerbils etc. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Jun-09 13:58:06 BST)

Rotastak big bundle:
Rotastak creepy castle, cosmo pod and much more! on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Jun-09 13:48:50 BST)


----------



## xxsamxx146

i have a large cage for sale - its on the classifieds at the top at the moment, really need to get rid =( xx


----------



## thedogsmother

Just spotted this, anyone interested?
Hamster Cage - Deluxe Model on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Jun-09 13:36:34 BST)


----------



## Jazzy

Wow that looks a bargain doesn't it if you live near there.:smile5:

I think I am going to sell my brand new Savic Peggy cage on ebay when I figure out how to do it because I can't get anymore hamsters at the moment with our new puppy taking a lot of my time up so think I'm going to sell it. I originally got it for Tommy, my Russian, but then got the Savic Cambridge from ebay so didn't need it afterall. I thought I would put Jasmine my other Russian in it but she didn't seem happy and didn't come out all night so I put her back in her cage the very next day and the Peggy cage is just sat there doing nothing.
I did see a beautiful russian hamster in the adoption bit today but daren't ask for it after getting the puppy yesterday.:blush:


----------



## srhdufe

Hi Jazzy, how much are you going to sell the cage for? Are they ok for dwarf hammies? I was told to get a glass tank or plastic cage for one as they get through the bars and hurt themselves. Have you ever had any problems with that?


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> Hi Jazzy, how much are you going to sell the cage for? Are they ok for dwarf hammies? I was told to get a glass tank or plastic cage for one as they get through the bars and hurt themselves. Have you ever had any problems with that?


I had my dwarf (Spike) in a Cambridge until she had her babies, that is the same bar spacing as the peggy and she didn't get out. Is your dwarf fully grown yet?


----------



## srhdufe

I havent bought one yet. I saw one in PAH in the rescue bit but with the guy saying i need a glass cage i didnt get her as i only have a spare bar cage


----------



## srhdufe

Just found this bargain!! Great if you live near by!!....

Great Siberian Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 23-Jun-09 19:39:44 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

Savic Hamster Heaven, will probably go for a lot but I think they should be carefull advertising it as a Siberian cage when the bar spacing is 1cm.


----------



## Jazzy

Wow that is a bargain isn't it.


----------



## srhdufe

Just found this on ebay.. Its a freddy 2 rat cage.. Doesnt have the shelves but you can buy them from pets at home if you order them..
Its a bargain if you live near there..

Indoor guinea pig/rabbit/rat/ferret cage on eBay (end time 26-Jun-09 10:13:24 BST)


----------



## Maiisiku

Selling rotastak and perfecto tank on ebay. If you arrange corrier I am willing to send it by DHL. But your need to pay for it. 1 day left to go and it is or nearest offer so don't be afraid to put an offer though. Need to sell as I'm moving.
Loads of rotastak stuff:
Rotastak creepy castle, cosmo pod and much more! on eBay (end time 29-Jun-09 13:48:50 BST)

Small perfecto tank ideal for dwarf hamster:
Perfecto tank hamster, turtle, gerbils etc. on eBay (end time 29-Jun-09 13:58:06 BST)


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> This is just encouraging me to buy stuff!! LOL I just bought 3 new big cages and a hamster in the last 2 weeks! Last bit of student money due 27th April.... shopping spree due 28th April! lol A whole 6 weeks away :-(
> 
> Char
> xxx


Hi Charley. Guesse who. It's me, Danielle. The girl who had trouble with a certain forum. My hamster Peanut is lively today. My cousin has 5 hamsters and she has asked me to look after them next week for 3 weeks as she is going on holiday. Peanut is a cheeky little hamster. My cousin's hamsters are all in seperate cages. What's the weather doing? Where did the heatwave go?
Danielle. Thank you for your email yesterday.


----------



## srhdufe

I have this cage for sale on ebay..... 

LARGE ONE TIER RAT / HAMSTER / MICE CAGE, BOWL, LADDER on eBay (end time 08-Jul-09 22:16:52 BST)


----------



## Maiisiku

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...-tank-urgantly-needs-rehoming.html#post782058

I really need to shift these last two cages before I move so if anyone wants them I'll be willing to take offers. Sorry if post seems blunt I am rushed off my feet with packing and have a lot to do in the next two weeks. Hopefully I'll be able to resume posting after this as I have been MIA for a while.


----------



## thedogsmother

This looks like a lovely cage if anyone is near enough,you will have to be quick though.
LARGE HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 09-Jul-09 12:45:16 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> This looks like a lovely cage if anyone is near enough,you will have to be quick though.
> LARGE HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 09-Jul-09 12:45:16 BST)


That did look lovely... I have two cages that are almost identical.. Theres just one shelf in mine though...
Gives me an idea of how i could have mine...


----------



## thedogsmother

Savic Cambridge for £7 buy it now
HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 15-Jul-09 16:44:46 BST)


----------



## Gobaith

*Anyone come across any ratty bargains ?*


----------



## thedogsmother

Two tier Imac Fantasy Buy it Now £25
imac double cage on eBay (end time 16-Jul-09 00:51:09 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

Gobaith said:


> *Anyone come across any ratty bargains ?*


What you looking for, I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## thedogsmother

Wow, this is a fantastic cage for rats etc £10 Buy it now and they are willing to arrange delivery.
ferret/rat/chinchilla cage large indoor on eBay (end time 17-Jul-09 18:27:42 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

thought id join in

pet supplies on eBay (end time 17-Jul-09 09:39:29 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

alyssa_liss said:


> thought id join in
> 
> pet supplies on eBay (end time 17-Jul-09 09:39:29 BST)


Addictive isn't it:blushing:.


----------



## alyssa_liss

yep it certaintly is


----------



## alyssa_liss

Chinchilla / Degu / Rat / Small furry animal cage on eBay (end time 17-Jul-09 14:46:46 BST)


----------



## Marcia

alyssa_liss said:


> Chinchilla / Degu / Rat / Small furry animal cage on eBay (end time 17-Jul-09 14:46:46 BST)


That is a really good bargin


----------



## alyssa_liss

i would of bought it j'ust in case' lol if it was nearer to me


----------



## Maiisiku

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...8-rotastak-creepy-castle-extras-new-post.html

I'm open to offers because I'm moving monday it's the last cage I needed to sell.


----------



## alyssa_liss

ROTASTACK HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 26-Jul-09 18:35:48 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

2,two,Hamster cages with lots of extras ROTASTAK on eBay (end time 26-Jul-09 19:06:03 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

Huge Rotastak assorted Cage,Tubes & Pod Hamster & Mice on eBay (end time 26-Jul-09 22:41:01 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

yes im bored lol

Huge Collection of Rotastak Housing,Hardly used on eBay (end time 26-Jul-09 22:42:54 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

Funky Habitrail OVO suit hamster cage on eBay (end time 27-Jul-09 12:11:47 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

ROTASTACK DELUXE HAMSTER CAGE WITH LOTS OF ACCESORIES * on eBay (end time 27-Jul-09 16:20:29 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

Stop it, stop it right now, don't you think having a cage buying addiction is hard enough without being tempted .lol.


----------



## alyssa_liss

sorry lol 

theres no cages near my house


----------



## Jazzy

What sort of cages are you looking for?


----------



## alyssa_liss

Jazzy said:


> What sort of cages are you looking for?


I'm not particually lol , just seeing what comes up


----------



## srhdufe

Guess what i found on ebay....

A gabber rex!!! 

hehe dont know if i should post the add... I want it! :001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe

This isn't bad....

Tom Rat Cage on eBay (end time 31-Jul-09 16:05:58 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

Gabber rex

Hamster/Mouse Cage (Deluxe) - Many Accessories on eBay (end time 30-Jul-09 20:35:55 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

ooooh I am tempted with this one but I will get divorced, looks like a very nice cage though.
Hamster Cage - Ferplast galaxy on eBay (end time 02-Aug-09 18:30:52 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> ooooh I am tempted with this one but I will get divorced, looks like a very nice cage though.
> Hamster Cage - Ferplast galaxy on eBay (end time 02-Aug-09 18:30:52 BST)


ooo i like that!! 
Stop it stop it... you'll get me in soooo much trouble! I already have erm.... *goes to count* EIGHT cages!!!


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> ooo i like that!!
> Stop it stop it... you'll get me in soooo much trouble! I already have erm.... *goes to count* EIGHT cages!!!


Just read the advert again properly, you can't go for it cos they said they can provide an occupant for the cage and you won't be able to help yourself, so I'm banning you from going for that cage :001_tt2:.


----------



## srhdufe

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

i wonder what they would give me.... :idea: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> i wonder what they would give me.... :idea: :lol:


Oh dear, I think its time for and intervention, now remember, the first step for curing any addiction is admitting you have got a problem, now repeat after me, "I am a hamsterholic"


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Oh dear, I think its time for and intervention, now remember, the first step for curing any addiction is admitting you have got a problem, now repeat after me, "I am a hamsterholic"


I am a hamsterholic :lol::lol:

And a cageaholic too i guess


----------



## srhdufe

Large hamster cage on eBay (end time 31-Jul-09 14:52:33 BST)

Nice cage...

I think i should be banned from ebay too


----------



## ....zoe....

i wish i could have that cage, but its too far away. i havent even got a hamster to go in it yet but at least i could get another one then lol


----------



## thedogsmother

....zoe.... said:


> i wish i could have that cage, but its too far away. i havent even got a hamster to go in it yet but at least i could get another one then lol


Oooo thats how it begins, your at the top of a very slippery slope. You get a spare cage then along comes a hamster to fill it, then of course you need a spare cage, so you get one, and so on......


----------



## alyssa_liss

anybody want to find me a duna fun cage for cheap or a cage like that pref 2 floors + base


----------



## srhdufe

alyssa_liss said:


> anybody want to find me a duna fun cage for cheap or a cage like that pref 2 floors + base


Duna fun

HAMSTER CAGE, With Extras on eBay (end time 02-Aug-09 18:50:40 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

Imac fantasy extensions.
Imac Fantacy expansion bars/Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 09-Aug-09 21:26:42 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

thats from the one that just sold for £7 i think , why cant it be near me !!!


----------



## alyssa_liss

ferplast duna fun hamster cage on eBay (end time 05-Aug-09 20:37:44 BST)

ferplast duna fun hamster cage on eBay (end time 05-Aug-09 20:46:34 BST)

both from the same person , she wont post so is no use to me  might be good for one of you


----------



## pets-life

Hi there,

You might also want to check out all the hamster listings on one of my websites.

www.SmallPetSupplies.info/hamsters

Hope you find something that you like.


----------



## thedogsmother

pets-life said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You might also want to check out all the hamster listings on one of my websites.
> 
> www.SmallPetSupplies.info/hamsters
> 
> Hope you find something that you like.


Your prices seem very reasonable.


----------



## srhdufe

Imac fantasy but you'll have to be quick 
Imac Fantasy Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 06-Aug-09 20:26:36 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

why do lots of people live in brighton have old hamster cages


----------



## srhdufe

Used Hamster Cage Dish Wheel & House on eBay (end time 06-Aug-09 22:47:51 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

hamster cage on eBay (end time 07-Aug-09 14:07:53 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

HAMPSTER CAGE AND ACCESORIES on eBay (end time 07-Aug-09 15:46:45 BST)

Why cant people spell HAMSTER?????!!!!!!!


----------



## srhdufe

Large Cage: Hamster, gerbil, mouse, rat, degu on eBay (end time 07-Aug-09 15:57:30 BST)

Gabber rex
Large Gabber Rex Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 07-Aug-09 16:02:08 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

LUXURY HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 08-Aug-09 15:17:14 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

Hamster heaven *£5.50!!!* hmy:

Savic Hamster Heaven Metro Cage (The Ultimate Home!!!) on eBay (end time 10-Aug-09 18:52:54 BST)


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

Just incase someones got the space hehe 

AMAZING HAMSTER / RAT / GERBIL HOME 3FT+ HIGH / PERSPEX on eBay (end time 16-Aug-09 20:15:21 BST)


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

hmm don't think its working


----------



## thedogsmother

Is this it
AMAZING HAMSTER / RAT / GERBIL HOME 3FT+ HIGH / PERSPEX on eBay (end time 16-Aug-09 20:15:21 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

Imac fantasy *99p!* hmy:

GERBIL / HAMSTER / MOUSE CAGE on eBay (end time 10-Aug-09 15:46:01 BST)

And another...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Large-Hamster...mals?hash=item3354a56a38&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## srhdufe

Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 11-Aug-09 18:54:13 BST)

Cambridge, £18!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Large-Hamster...mals?hash=item41481478fd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Cambridge £5!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SMALL-CAGE-AC...mals?hash=item4a99cff1d9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## alyssa_liss

get it quick 
Gerbil Hamster Tank Cage and accessories on eBay (end time 09-Aug-09 15:15:43 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

gerbil/hamster/ mice tank 36"x12"x12" plus extras on eBay (end time 14-Aug-09 20:06:29 BST)

this looks cool


----------



## alyssa_liss

hamster cage on eBay (end time 10-Aug-09 16:14:55 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

perfecto ??

Glass gerbil/mice/hamster tank on eBay (end time 10-Aug-09 11:50:38 BST)

Glass gerbil/mice/hamster tank on eBay (end time 10-Aug-09 11:52:25 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

For those who like my mouse cage, this is the same model.
large rat cage/ferret on eBay (end time 13-Aug-09 20:12:58 BST)


----------



## Flissy

Is this an imac fantasy?

BLUE HAMSTER CAGE~3~STOREY!~Brand New~House~Wheels&More on eBay (end time 26-Aug-09 15:51:11 BST)

it looks nice


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> Is this an imac fantasy?
> 
> BLUE HAMSTER CAGE~3~STOREY!~Brand New~House~Wheels&More on eBay (end time 26-Aug-09 15:51:11 BST)
> 
> it looks nice


nope.. its just made to look like one


----------



## Flissy

Savic cambridge if you're in Surry 

Luxury three-tier hamster home on eBay (end time 18-Aug-09 12:13:40 BST)


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> nope.. its just made to look like one


Shame... not that i need another hamster cage though!


----------



## thedogsmother

This looks like a nice cage, not sure about the bar spacing though
Indoor Pet Cage on eBay (end time 18-Aug-09 11:01:38 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> This looks like a nice cage, not sure about the bar spacing though
> Indoor Pet Cage on eBay (end time 18-Aug-09 11:01:38 BST)


Are you just trying to feed my addiction???


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> Are you just trying to feed my addiction???


Its like cage buying by proxy, I can't have the thrill of buying for myself so I get others to do it for me.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Its like cage buying by proxy, I can't have the thrill of buying for myself so I get others to do it for me.


Any excuse!! :lol::lol:


----------



## srhdufe

This is great:

Glass Hamster/Gerbil/Small animal cage with starter kit on eBay (end time 16-Aug-09 12:40:28 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

fantasy in bury
3 Storey hamster cage on eBay (end time 25-Aug-09 18:57:40 BST)


----------



## oldoak

Hi - I have had to get a new home for my little Russian dwarf - Amos - very sad but long story and necessary, for his sake. :crying:

So now I have a week-old hamster house for sale on Ebay. If anyone is interested, please make a bid.

This is the link - Rotastak Maxi "Tunnel of Fun" Hamster Cage + EXTRAS on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 10:39:21 BST)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## happysaz133

IMAC with lots of extras - IMAC Hamster Cage with Ball Potty TV Food Bowl + Extras on eBay (end time 23-Aug-09 20:00:00 BST)

This one looks quite a good size too - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAMSTERS-CAGE...mals?hash=item2555f4e56c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ....zoe....

hi if anyone comes across a perfecto/glass tank (2ft x 1ft x 1ft) in the swansea area please let me know. 

thanks 
zoe x


----------



## CharleyRogan

happysaz133 said:


> IMAC with lots of extras - IMAC Hamster Cage with Ball Potty TV Food Bowl + Extras on eBay (end time 23-Aug-09 20:00:00 BST)
> 
> This one looks quite a good size too - HAMSTERS CAGE on eBay (end time 24-Aug-09 21:41:17 BST)


OMG what have done...... thats very close to me and I want it!!!! Thank god for scholarship money coming through next week c No one touch the IMAC! LMAO


----------



## alyssa_liss

i saw the immac but its too far from me


----------



## CharleyRogan

Its about, 45 mins bus ride, then about half hour on the train from me  And my friend lives in Bury so she can go pick it up for me if she isn't feeling too pregnant!! LMAO (she is 5 months gone!)


----------



## srhdufe

happysaz133 said:


> IMAC with lots of extras - IMAC Hamster Cage with Ball Potty TV Food Bowl + Extras on eBay (end time 23-Aug-09 20:00:00 BST)


I want it 


CharleyRogan said:


> OMG what have done...... thats very close to me and I want it!!!! Thank god for scholarship money coming through next week c No one touch the IMAC! LMAO


I want the imac too... oooo i feel a bidding war coming on


----------



## happysaz133

Oops sorry guys, I really want it too, just because I like the look of it LOL. I have absolutely no reason to actually get it though! So good luck having a bidding war the two of you!


----------



## Flissy

I want it as well, but I can't have any more hamsters until I have my own place


----------



## Jazzy

This one looks nice and big and it says you can remove the wire upper floor. I would get that for my Robo if I lived in Kent.
Hamster / Gerbil Cage complete with Silent Wheel & Bed on eBay (end time 19-Aug-09 12:03:06 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

Jazzy said:


> This one looks nice and big and it says you can remove the wire upper floor. I would get that for my Robo if I lived in Kent.
> Hamster / Gerbil Cage complete with Silent Wheel & Bed on eBay (end time 19-Aug-09 12:03:06 BST)


I think it's a Savic Mickey Max cage... I'm not too keen on them as they only have one door


----------



## Jazzy

srhdufe said:


> I think it's a Savic Mickey Max cage... I'm not too keen on them as they only have one door


Oh it's like the Savic Peggy then isn't it because that has only one door at the top which is really stupid especially if you want to add a penthouse to it like I did - it means you have no door to get into the cage to put the food in and get the hamster out.


----------



## Flissy

Jazzy said:


> Oh it's like the Savic Peggy then isn't it because that has only one door at the top which is really stupid especially if you want to add a penthouse to it like I did - it means you have no door to get into the cage to put the food in and get the hamster out.


Oh really i was thinking of getting the penthouse for my peggy cage... i thought you could still open it


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have found something thats great to go over wired floors

Superpet Grassy Mat at UKPetSupplies.com

I got one for Belle and Lokai's cage just cos I liked the look of them, but these would be good instead of lino and such cos its all natural and chewable


----------



## Jazzy

Flissy said:


> Oh really i was thinking of getting the penthouse for my peggy cage... i thought you could still open it


Well you can but the door fixes to the penthouse so if you want to feed your hamster it makes it a bit difficult because there's only the one door.


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> I have found something thats great to go over wired floors
> 
> Superpet Grassy Mat at UKPetSupplies.com
> 
> I got one for Belle and Lokai's cage just cos I liked the look of them, but these would be good instead of lino and such cos its all natural and chewable


That looks excellent, do they eat it as well?


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yup its fully edible and natural. My ratties love to chew on it! They are about the size of A4. Thought they were gonna be smaller but when I got one they surprised me!


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> Yup its fully edible and natural. My ratties love to chew on it! They are about the size of A4. Thought they were gonna be smaller but when I got one they surprised me!


That would be perfect for the meeces cage cos I have one level that is barred. I can't imagine my oh having a problem with me buying stuff today cos he's feeling sorry for me after loosing Buffy so I will get away with buying stuff while I can.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Good good! If you buy at that site, go for the basic delivery as I have always found it has been next day delivery from when they send it out so no point paying more for postage! Its £4 delivery but loadsa stuff is really cheap! and its £4 whether you by 1 thing or 100!


----------



## srhdufe

Gabber rex cage

Large Cage for Rat / Hamster / Gerbil / Mouse on eBay (end time 22-Aug-09 18:08:55 BST)


----------



## Flissy

Savic cambridge with postage:

Hamster cage on eBay (end time 26-Aug-09 12:44:58 BST)

And another one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-Cage-...m3ca4ef2767&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_954wt_990

An Imac if you're in Yorkshire:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Imac-Hamster-...3a522de66d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1005

Gabber rex... I think? In Kent... shame I can't have any more hamsters I want one!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Large-Cage-Mi...1e580f4d52&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1005

I'm not sure but these might be imac cages... or are they habitrail ones?:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cage-for-smal...41487e85c7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1005

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAMSTER-CAGE-...45edc2b79c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1005

I'll stop now it's making me want to buy them


----------



## Flissy

Oh and one more lol...

This one definitely is an imac cage:

IMAC FANTASY HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 01-Sep-09 16:29:30 BST)

I really need to stop now... but its so addictive and I need something to do to stop me from missing Sausage


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Oh and one more lol...
> 
> This one definitely is an imac cage:
> 
> IMAC FANTASY HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 01-Sep-09 16:29:30 BST)
> 
> I really need to stop now... but its so addictive and I need something to do to stop me from missing Sausage


You should have brought Sausages little cardboard friend with you to keep you company.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> You should have brought Sausages little cardboard friend with you to keep you company.


Oh I still have him 

I'm going to put him on the toy in my room somewhere I think... I could put him in the bin cage but it doesn't actaully fit in my tiny bedroom lol


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> An Imac if you're in Yorkshire:
> 
> Imac Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 28-Aug-09 09:48:17 BST)


I want that one... i've had my eye on it for ages


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> I want that one... i've had my eye on it for ages


I want an imac fantasy and a gabber rex but I can't really have any more hamsters so there's no point, its a shame the gabber rex is in tonbridge though and not closer as I'm in kent


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> I want that one... i've had my eye on it for ages


Are you really thinking of going for it cos I was contemplating it but it would only be for a spare cage so if you want it I won't try for it.


----------



## ....zoe....

thedogsmother said:


> Are you really thinking of going for it cos I was contemplating it but it would only be for a spare cage so if you want it I won't try for it.


you are banned even from having a spare cage as it wont stay spare for very long lol !!!!


----------



## thedogsmother

....zoe.... said:


> you are banned even from having a spare cage as it wont stay spare for very long lol !!!!


Have you read my thread in the rodent section:blushing: (bad tdm )


----------



## ....zoe....

yes just read and just replied also


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Are you really thinking of going for it cos I was contemplating it but it would only be for a spare cage so if you want it I won't try for it.


I'm definately going to bid on it now as you are too naughty!!


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> I'm definately going to bid on it now as you are too naughty!!


:blushing:Bad tdm:blushing:


----------



## Jazzy

This seems like a bargain - a hamster heaven but with no accessories but you can always add your own.
Hamster Cage - Savic on eBay (end time 30-Aug-09 18:00:35 BST)

Just realised it's a peggy and not an hamster heaven, my mistake.


----------



## thedogsmother

I saw that Jazzy but I'm not sure its a hh, the door on the top is over to one side, on the hh its in the middle and I can't tell if there is the big door on the front. Having said that it would be an idea to message the seller and get dimensions.


----------



## Jazzy

Yes I was wondering because I can't see the holes on the top where the tube goes in. 
There is another hamster heaven on there and the person selling it has used my picture as hers. Thought it looked like my kitchen.

Hamster Heaven Cage by SAVIC on eBay (end time 02-Sep-09 17:58:31 BST)


----------



## Jazzy

It's me - for some reason I thought it said an Hamster Heaven but it just says savic hamster cage. It's a peggy like the one I have in the shed. Think I have hamster heaven on the brain.


----------



## thedogsmother

Jazzy said:


> Yes I was wondering because I can't see the holes on the top where the tube goes in.
> There is another hamster heaven on there and the person selling it has used my picture as hers. Thought it looked like my kitchen.
> 
> Hamster Heaven Cage by SAVIC on eBay (end time 02-Sep-09 17:58:31 BST)


Can't belive the cheek of some people. Oh and if as she says the hamster heaven is the largest hamster cage you can buy, can she explain this?


----------



## alyssa_liss

Jazzy said:


> Yes I was wondering because I can't see the holes on the top where the tube goes in.
> There is another hamster heaven on there and the person selling it has used my picture as hers. Thought it looked like my kitchen.
> 
> Hamster Heaven Cage by SAVIC on eBay (end time 02-Sep-09 17:58:31 BST)


id email her and tell her to stop using your photo , report it to ebay

its your copyright photo, people shouldnt get away with it


----------



## Jazzy

alyssa_liss said:


> id email her and tell her to stop using your photo , report it to ebay
> 
> its your copyright photo, people shouldnt get away with it


I've emailed her and asked her if all the 'accessories' come with the cage and see what she says.


----------



## srhdufe

Good for you Jazzy...

*SAVIC CAMBRIDGE 99P* hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:


----------



## Jazzy

srhdufe said:


> Good for you Jazzy...
> 
> *SAVIC CAMBRIDGE 99P* hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:


Where?


----------



## thedogsmother

Jazzy said:


> Where?


I think Sarah needs to get more sleep


----------



## Jazzy

thedogsmother said:


> I think Sarah needs to get more sleep


It's all those hamsters keeping her awake.


----------



## srhdufe

hahahahaha 
sorry :blushing: 

~~~~~~~~~Savic Cage for Hamster-Gerbil-Mice etc~~~~~~~~ on eBay (end time 30-Aug-09 18:37:21 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

Imac fantasy £7

Cage for small pets hamster mice rats on eBay (end time 29-Aug-09 21:00:20 BST)


----------



## laststar89

don't know if these are near anybody but I came across these:

Imac

IMAC FANTASY HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 01-Sep-09 16:29:30 BST)

Cambridge

Hamster cage on eBay (end time 01-Sep-09 18:43:49 BST)

Cambridge

Hamster cage on eBay (end time 01-Sep-09 18:48:16 BST)


----------



## lozza84

_im watching that last one  _


----------



## thedogsmother

lozza84 said:


> _im watching that last one  _


Have you thought about asking them if they had a buy it now price, the worst they can do is say no.


----------



## lozza84

_just done it  i was up until 3;30am looking on ebay at hamster and guinea pig cages !!! :blushing: couldnt sleep obv ut:_


----------



## thedogsmother

lozza84 said:


> _just done it  i was up until 3;30am looking on ebay at hamster and guinea pig cages !!! :blushing: couldnt sleep obv ut:_


And your still up now, seriously I would be passed out in a corner somewhere.


----------



## lozza84

_trust me i would if i could, but got 3 kids to look after _



thedogsmother said:


> And your still up now, seriously I would be passed out in a corner somewhere.


----------



## thedogsmother

lozza84 said:


> _trust me i would if i could, but got 3 kids to look after _


Not long now, mine go back to school tomorrow, yipeeeeeeee.


----------



## lozza84

_mine go back Thursday :thumbup::ihih: how old are you're kids ??_



thedogsmother said:


> Not long now, mine go back to school tomorrow, yipeeeeeeee.


----------



## thedogsmother

lozza84 said:


> _mine go back Thursday :thumbup::ihih: how old are you're kids ??_


Lucy is 9 and Sam is 10, how old are yours?


----------



## lozza84

_andrew5 charlie is 4 at the end of the month and joshua is 18mths _



thedogsmother said:


> Lucy is 9 and Sam is 10, how old are yours?


----------



## lozza84

_i just bought this.....such a bargain!! now just gota decide whether to put my hammy in it or my guinea's ...... _

Nero 3 Rabbit/Guinea Pig Indoor Cage on eBay (end time 01-Sep-09 10:54:01 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

lozza84 said:


> _i just bought this.....such a bargain!! now just gota decide whether to put my hammy in it or my guinea's ...... _
> 
> Nero 3 Rabbit/Guinea Pig Indoor Cage on eBay (end time 01-Sep-09 10:54:01 BST)


The bar spacing is too wide for a hamster so you would have to put wire mesh over the bars if you want to use it for hammie.


----------



## lozza84

_ah ok thanks  good bargain, no ?_


----------



## thedogsmother

lozza84 said:


> _ah ok thanks  good bargain, no ?_


Its a lovely cage, would have been v expensive new, I think it looks like a Savic (I love Savic cages)


----------



## lozza84

_hmm well i think i will have to cancel that cos as you say the bars too big for hammy and hubby wont let me bring the piggies indoors :cursing: _


----------



## thedogsmother

lozza84 said:


> _hmm well i think i will have to cancel that cos as you say the bars too big for hammy and hubby wont let me bring the piggies indoors :cursing: _


Double check with the seller about the bar space first but, I wouldn't really trust anything above 12/13mm


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Double check with the seller about the bar space first but, I wouldn't really trust anything above 12/13mm


I think it would be easy enough to get some cage mesh to put over the top of it, its 3.99 for a massive roll in Wilkinsons


----------



## srhdufe

Its a savic nero 3 cage.. the bar spacing is about an inch


----------



## lozza84

_no worries i told him i made a mistake and im making a bin cage, see how it goes..._


----------



## srhdufe

lozza84 said:


> _no worries i told him i made a mistake and im making a bin cage, see how it goes..._


Oh was it you who won it???
What a bargain!!! 
Just get some guinea's or a lovely indoor bun


----------



## srhdufe

FOP Duffy prestige £10
hamster cage on eBay (end time 03-Sep-09 12:41:23 BST)

Ferplast duna 99p
hamster cage on eBay (end time 03-Sep-09 16:12:30 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

Savic cambridge £12
LARGE hamster gerbil mice rat cage + LOTS extras SAVIC on eBay (end time 03-Sep-09 21:36:22 BST)

Ferplast duna 99p
hamster cage on eBay (end time 03-Sep-09 23:45:15 BST)

Perfecto tank £14.99
Glass cage (Perfecto) for Gerbil/Hamster/Mouse/Reptile on eBay (end time 04-Sep-09 12:59:50 BST)


----------



## alyssa_liss

fantasy 
LARGE PINK HAMSTER CAGE & ACCESSORIES 22X14X14" on eBay (end time 06-Sep-09 14:06:34 BST)


----------



## lozza84

hampster hamster gerbil mouse large cage house on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 21:26:57 BST)


----------



## lozza84

iv got some guineas but hubby no want them indoors 



srhdufe said:


> Oh was it you who won it???
> What a bargain!!!
> Just get some guinea's or a lovely indoor bun


----------



## happysaz133

lozza84 said:


> hampster hamster gerbil mouse large cage house on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 21:26:57 BST)


Wow that looks like a really nice cage!


----------



## Jazzy

Savic Cambridge Large Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 08-Sep-09 14:50:28 BST)


----------



## Jazzy

Imac Fantasy Hamster cage + accessorys GC on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 13:19:46 BST)


----------



## lozza84

Hamster Cage - 2 levels on eBay (end time 16-Sep-09 21:54:33 BST)

Everything you need for your hamster!!! on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 20:28:24 BST)

MASSIVE HAMSTER HOME/CAGE! on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 20:00:00 BST)


----------



## lozza84

Large Hamster / Rat Cage + Water Bottle + Feed Bowl on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 19:48:40 BST)


----------



## laststar89

I really hope no one puts a hamster in this pink one!! 

3x Hamster Cages Various Sizes/Colours + 2KG Food on eBay (end time 16-Sep-09 20:52:53 BST)


----------



## lozza84

laststar89 said:


> I really hope no one puts a hamster in this pink one!!
> 
> 3x Hamster Cages Various Sizes/Colours + 2KG Food on eBay (end time 16-Sep-09 20:52:53 BST)


they are all awful !!


----------



## laststar89

I know, they must be tiny cos they make the rotastak look huge!


----------



## ....zoe....

they are all disgusting ! 
i feel sorry for the animals that were stuck in those cages !


----------



## srhdufe

lozza84 said:


> Everything you need for your hamster!!! on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 20:28:24 BST)


I'm watching this on ebay... I want it... Nobody bid on it please


----------



## srhdufe

Large perfecto tank..

£10 bids or £20 buy it now

glass hamster/small mammal cage ex cond 6 month"s old on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 22:04:20 BST)


----------



## lozza84

srhdufe said:


> I'm watching this on ebay... I want it... Nobody bid on it please


good luck hunni


----------



## happysaz133

srhdufe said:


> I'm watching this on ebay... I want it... Nobody bid on it please


Really hope you get it! You'll love the size of it when it actually got there, I was so shocked when mine arrived.


----------



## lozza84

Large Hamster cage. on eBay (end time 09-Sep-09 16:27:35 BST)


----------



## happysaz133

imac and accessories - ENDING SOON!

Hamster cage + accessorys GC on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 13:19:46 BST)


----------



## zany_toon

This is collection only in Camberley, surrey:
IMAC Double layered Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 19-Sep-09 11:25:55 BST)


----------



## Flissy

Can everyone please stop showing me imac cages on ebay because I really want to get one (and another hamster/s) and its not helping


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Can everyone PLEASE keep an eye out for a Hamster Heaven for me?? If you find one please send the link to me in a PM, because my computer won't let me on the rodents section, and I had to search through my history for this page
I know if one comes up you would probably want to buy it, but I really need it! so thanks if you help!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh

2 hamster cages on eBay (end time 17-Sep-09 15:50:31 BST)

IMAC Fantasy Hamster Cage + Bowls Wheel & Accessories on eBay (end time 17-Sep-09 20:27:03 BST)

ROTASTAK JOB LOT Â£100S Â£Â£Â£ WORTH!!!!!! [email protected]@K on eBay (end time 16-Sep-09 18:11:29 BST)

glass hamster/small mammal cage ex cond 6 month"s old on eBay (end time 19-Sep-09 20:28:48 BST)

Hamster, Gerbil or Mice cage +accessories on eBay (end time 19-Sep-09 20:49:29 BST)

dwarf hamster cage on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 19:09:42 BST)

Large Hamster / Rat Cage + Water Bottle + Feed Bowl on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 19:48:40 BST)

Everything you need for your hamster!!! on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 20:28:24 BST)

Small hamster cage and accessories. on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 20:51:16 BST) ( This ones a bit small, but comes with lots, and alright for a dwarf/travel cage or you can connect to larger cage!)

Two tier hamster cage, suitable for dwarf hamsters on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 21:50:54 BST)

GLASS HAMSTER, MICE, RODENT TANK on eBay (end time 14-Sep-09 18:28:26 BST)

IMAC Hamster Gerbil Mice Cage 2 Levels with extras VGC! on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 21:43:27 BST)

IMAC LARGE HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 15-Sep-09 08:39:34 BST)

IMAC LARGE HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 15-Sep-09 11:47:41 BST) (This one is different from the one above! and it comes with a silent wheel!)

Savic Large Hamster/Rat Cage on eBay (end time 15-Sep-09 12:07:59 BST) ( I'm pretty sure this is the cambridge, you would just have to buy new shelves/ramps)

Peggy Metro Hamster Cage by Savic on eBay (end time 15-Sep-09 18:54:25 BST)

Sorry I went a little overboard, and also sorry if anyone is watching any of these items!!


----------



## cassie01

LARGE CAGE FOR HAMSTER/GERBIL ETC on eBay (end time 19-Sep-09 15:29:40 BST)

this looks like quite a large cage with some extra shelves in it it might be nice


----------



## thedogsmother

Green and Orange Hampster Cage on eBay (end time 26-Sep-09 21:18:46 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Green and Orange Hampster Cage on eBay (end time 26-Sep-09 21:18:46 BST)


hmy: I want it


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> hmy: I want it


£5 buy it now, I wish I was nearer, although then I would get an ocupant for it so its probably for the best.


----------



## Jazzy

Wow that is a bargain.

I saw some lovely little Russian white hamsters yesterday, they were gorgeous.


----------



## thedogsmother

Jazzy said:


> Wow that is a bargain.
> 
> I saw some lovely little Russian white hamsters yesterday, they were gorgeous.


Yes they are, I am quite partial to white Russians myself.


----------



## Flissy

I saw that cage and wanted it, its closer to my home home than uni though


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> I saw that cage and wanted it, its closer to my home home than uni though


Can't you ask mum or dad to get it?


----------



## laststar89

I just got her other one, blue spelos, bowl, disenfectant and lil plastic carrier £8!!


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Can't you ask mum or dad to get it?


Well I don't think they would approve of me having more cages! And its not that close it would be about a 45 minute drive i think to get there 

Is it bigger than the imac fantasy?


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Well I don't think they would approve of me having more cages! And its not that close it would be about a 45 minute drive i think to get there
> 
> Is it bigger than the imac fantasy?


Not sure, ask happysaz though as she has two of them. I have sent a message to see if she will post it, so I will let you know if she says yes.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Not sure, ask happysaz though as she has two of them. I have sent a message to see if she will post it, so I will let you know if she says yes.


You're not allowed any more hamsters :nono:


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> You're not allowed any more hamsters :nono:


I didn't mean for me, that would be far too risky, it was just a general question to see if they would, I think even with postage it would be a fantastic bargain.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> I didn't mean for me, that would be far too risky, it was just a general question to see if they would, I think even with postage it would be a fantastic bargain.


I'm buying it and sending a courrier


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> I'm buying it and sending a courrier


This is the message I got back, in case anyone is wanting to get it posted to them

Hi Gill, thank you for your enquiry. I think the postage of this will be very high, I took another hampster cage that I am selling to the post office today to get it weighed, the postage cost was £8.05, so this larger cage will be even more, you would be better off buying a new cage!! Let me know if you want me to take it and get it weighed, I don't mind, but be aware I estimate it to cost double what the little cage cost!! Thanks again for looking. Tanya


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> This is the message I got back, in case anyone is wanting to get it posted to them
> 
> Hi Gill, thank you for your enquiry. I think the postage of this will be very high, I took another hampster cage that I am selling to the post office today to get it weighed, the postage cost was £8.05, so this larger cage will be even more, you would be better off buying a new cage!! Let me know if you want me to take it and get it weighed, I don't mind, but be aware I estimate it to cost double what the little cage cost!! Thanks again for looking. Tanya


I've seen the imac fantasy with £10 postage... surely its not that much bigger??


----------



## CharleyRogan

I sent an IMAC and it cost me about a tenner ish! so anything more is just they want extra money for themselves!


----------



## Flissy

Don't outbid me on the imac fantasy im bidding on please


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Don't outbid me on the imac fantasy im bidding on please


Ooooh have you found one? does Popeye know or is it a surprise?


----------



## Flissy

It will be a surprise 

I'll probably wait until he/she gets a little bit bigger anyway, just in case he/she manages to get through the bars!!! Its this one

2 Storey Imac Fantasy Hamster Cage with Accessories on eBay (end time 28-Sep-09 15:39:02 BST)

Hopefully no one else will bid on it!! 

His christmas present is going to be another level I've decided


----------



## CharleyRogan

Can anyone find a large rat cage, bigger than a freddy 2 in the Lancashire or Merseyside area?


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> It will be a surprise
> 
> I'll probably wait until he/she gets a little bit bigger anyway, just in case he/she manages to get through the bars!!! Its this one
> 
> 2 Storey Imac Fantasy Hamster Cage with Accessories on eBay (end time 28-Sep-09 15:39:02 BST)
> 
> Hopefully no one else will bid on it!!
> 
> His christmas present is going to be another level I've decided


Have you emailed them to ask if they have a buy it now price? The one thing I would say when you get one is to sellotape those round access bits on the top as the hammies can unscrew them and open them up, they are fine with a bit of sellotape though.



CharleyRogan said:


> Can anyone find a large rat cage, bigger than a freddy 2 in the Lancashire or Merseyside area?


I will keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Have you emailed them to ask if they have a buy it now price? The one thing I would say when you get one is to sellotape those round access bits on the top as the hammies can unscrew them and open them up, they are fine with a bit of sellotape though.


Yes I had heard that, I don't want any escapees!!! I haven't emailed for a buy it now price, I have another backup cage that I'm watching if this one goes up too high... I'll probably go up to £25 on it


----------



## laststar89

Which ones are newer, the ones with yellow bars or the black/blue bars? Mines yellow and there is quite a few with the black bars on ebay, but when I can afford to get another level, I want them to match. Just curious which ones they brought out first.


----------



## Jazzy

I had one with yellow bars a few years ago when I had the syrian before the one we have now. It had a pink bottom and a blue top.


----------



## lozza84

good luck flissy xx


----------



## Flissy

lozza84 said:


> good luck flissy xx


thankies


----------



## Flissy

laststar89 said:


> Which ones are newer, the ones with yellow bars or the black/blue bars? Mines yellow and there is quite a few with the black bars on ebay, but when I can afford to get another level, I want them to match. Just curious which ones they brought out first.


I looked at one in the Range today and it had blue bars so I'm guessing thats the newer one... I think I prefer the blue bars but the one I'm bidding on has yellow bars


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> I looked at one in the Range today and it had blue bars so I'm guessing thats the newer one... I think I prefer the blue bars but the one I'm bidding on has yellow bars


Never seen them with yellow bars before ut:


----------



## Flissy

i was outbid :cryin:


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> i was outbid :cryin:


aww, sorry about that!hopefully you'll get one next time??
the same thing happend to me a couple weeks ago


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> aww, sorry about that!hopefully you'll get one next time??
> the same thing happend to me a couple weeks ago


I hate being outbid lol. And I always want to put a higher bid in so I have to stop myself 

Poppet needs a new home!! I feel cruel keeping him in a plastic tub


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> I hate being outbid lol. And I always want to put a higher bid in so I have to stop myself
> 
> Poppet needs a new home!! I feel cruel keeping him in a plastic tub


Same here! and the person outbid me on the last 2 minutes 
I thought he was popeye, but then I seen your thread, he's very cute! I'm pretty sure he's a boy, ecspecially looking at the second picture


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Same here! and the person outbid me on the last 2 minutes
> I thought he was popeye, but then I seen your thread, he's very cute! I'm pretty sure he's a boy, ecspecially looking at the second picture


Yes he was Popeye - thats the name [email protected] gave him, but we tried calling him it and didn't seem to suit him so he's now Poppet 

And oooh what makes u say he's a boy? I think he is... but don't want to stress him out too much by trying to find out lol


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Yes he was Popeye - thats the name [email protected] gave him, but we tried calling him it and didn't seem to suit him so he's now Poppet
> 
> And oooh what makes u say he's a boy? I think he is... but don't want to stress him out too much by trying to find out lol


Hah, well if you look at the second picture it looks like his balls are starting to show  and for all the female pictures I've seen they are pretty much flat back there  I also like the name Poppet more than Popeye, it's cute


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hah, well if you look at the second picture it looks like his balls are starting to show  and for all the female pictures I've seen they are pretty much flat back there  I also like the name Poppet more than Popeye, it's cute


Yes me too  And yes he does seem to have the male bottom/balls shape lol but I haven't seen a female so didn't have anything to compare it to!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Yes me too  And yes he does seem to have the male bottom/balls shape lol but I haven't seen a female so didn't have anything to compare it to!!!


How old is he?? Have you checked this website??Hamster sexing - National Hamster Council Theres a Campbells about halfway through, and its a 5 week old male, and yours has balls that are similar in size.. possibly a little larger


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> How old is he?? Have you checked this website??Hamster sexing - National Hamster Council Theres a Campbells about halfway through, and its a 5 week old male, and yours has balls that are similar in size.. possibly a little larger


Cool thankies, yes he does look like that hammy 

Is there actually a difference between campbells and winter whites? Apart from the fact that the winter whites change colour or did I just make that up lol


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Cool thankies, yes he does look like that hammy
> 
> Is there actually a difference between campbells and winter whites? Apart from the fact that the winter whites change colour or did I just make that up lol


Well, I'm not 100% on the differences, This is from u-look-like-a-hamster's hamster caresheet thread "Winter whites are very vocal and make the same noises as mentiond above, just more often, Females are more socialble, anddont tend to squeal at you, whereas males, wil get stressed if you try to hold them, WW come in a fewdifferent colours ranging from pearl to grey, all having dorsal stripes, pure WW turn white in winter, because of the sunlight hours changing.
Campbells come in more of a variety of colours , like black to beige, being the same main species as WW they look similar, only few hamster owners can tell the difference.
People often mistakenly breed WW & campbles together, resulting in hybrids which is unhealthy for they hamster , but most commonly found, if a male WW is mated witha female campbel, the female will die in birth because the ww babies are too big for them to be pushed out so breeding is never a good idea. Neither breeds do well living together.Both live to about 1 1/2- 2 1/2 years"

Although all hamsters are different, and [email protected] tend to get the crossbreds campbells x Winter Whites.


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Well, I'm not 100% on the differences, This is from u-look-like-a-hamster's hamster caresheet thread "Winter whites are very vocal and make the same noises as mentiond above, just more often, Females are more socialble, anddont tend to squeal at you, whereas males, wil get stressed if you try to hold them, WW come in a fewdifferent colours ranging from pearl to grey, all having dorsal stripes, pure WW turn white in winter, because of the sunlight hours changing.
> Campbells come in more of a variety of colours , like black to beige, being the same main species as WW they look similar, only few hamster owners can tell the difference.
> People often mistakenly breed WW & campbles together, resulting in hybrids which is unhealthy for they hamster , but most commonly found, if a male WW is mated witha female campbel, the female will die in birth because the ww babies are too big for them to be pushed out so breeding is never a good idea. Neither breeds do well living together.Both live to about 1 1/2- 2 1/2 years"
> 
> Although all hamsters are different, and [email protected] tend to get the crossbreds campbells x Winter Whites.


Oh ok, I wondered if Poppet could be a WW? Or he could be the cross bred variety if that exists, I thought it was impossible to breed the two though?

I'll wait and see if he changes colour lol. Also I just realised this has gone quite off topic!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Oh ok, I wondered if Poppet could be a WW? Or he could be the cross bred variety if that exists, I thought it was impossible to breed the two though?
> 
> I'll wait and see if he changes colour lol. Also I just realised this has gone quite off topic!!


Hah yes this is quite off topic!
and the cross breds do exists, its what most people tend to get with [email protected]


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hah yes this is quite off topic!
> and the cross breds do exists, its what most people tend to get with [email protected]


But I thought the mother hamster died when that happens?? Because of the shape of them or something?


----------



## CharleyRogan

Thats actually wrong!! Campbells are bigger than WW so if a female C mates with a Male WW they should have no problems. Its the other way round thats the problem!

No they don't die, they just aren't as healthy as others!


----------



## Flissy

CharleyRogan said:


> Thats actually wrong!! Campbells are bigger than WW so if a female C mates with a Male WW they should have no problems. Its the other way round thats the problem!
> 
> No they don't die, they just aren't as healthy as others!


ohh right ok. hopefully poppet will be healthy


----------



## Flissy

Hmmm I was bidding on an Imac and went up to 15 pounds (plus 10 pounds postage) as 25 is my price limit, and i was outbid and it just ended and theyve given me a second chance offer. 

I don't really know what that means, does that mean they were being sneaky and bidding on another account to get me to spend more money because that makes me not really want to buy it from them now lol...


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Hmmm I was bidding on an Imac and went up to 15 pounds (plus 10 pounds postage) as 25 is my price limit, and i was outbid and it just ended and theyve given me a second chance offer.
> 
> I don't really know what that means, does that mean they were being sneaky and bidding on another account to get me to spend more money because that makes me not really want to buy it from them now lol...


 I'm pretty sure thats what they were doing, by the sounds of it!!


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> I'm pretty sure thats what they were doing, by the sounds of it!!


its rude and yeah im pretty sure they were, but they are offering it to me for 15 pounds which is fair so im taking it 

they obviously wanted more than that but too bad it serves them right for cheating!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> its rude and yeah im pretty sure they were, but they are offering it to me for 15 pounds which is fair so im taking it
> 
> they obviously wanted more than that but too bad it serves them right for cheating!!!


Hahh, Yeah it was rude, but congradulations on the new cage


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hahh, Yeah it was rude, but congradulations on the new cage


Thankies 

I feel better knowing that they are getting less money than they wanted hahahahahaha


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Thankies
> 
> I feel better knowing that they are getting less money than they wanted hahahahahaha


Your Welcome 
Yes they definatley deserve less after raising the prices themselves!! Hopefully it's in good condition! Did they say anything about that??


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Your Welcome
> Yes they definatley deserve less after raising the prices themselves!! Hopefully it's in good condition! Did they say anything about that??


They said it was in *good condition* it looks ok in the photos so hopefully will be alright 

I don't know if I will be able to put poppet in it yet though... cos I don't know if he's too small?


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> They said it was in *good condition* it looks ok in the photos so hopefully will be alright
> 
> I don't know if I will be able to put poppet in it yet though... cos I don't know if he's too small?


I think he'll be fine! just put him in and see if he'll escape, you shouldn't have to though! zany_toon has her mice in an Imac Fantasy and they're fine


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> I think he'll be fine! just put him in and see if he'll escape, you shouldn't have to though! zany_toon has her mice in an Imac Fantasy and they're fine


Lol well the thing is I'm worried about him escaping at the moment as he's just in a plastic tub with the lid off, especially now I have the puzzle thing that he can climb up 

I have blocked up all the holes in my room so if he did he wouldn't get very far


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Lol well the thing is I'm worried about him escaping at the moment as he's just in a plastic tub with the lid off, especially now I have the puzzle thing that he can climb up
> 
> I have blocked up all the holes in my room so if he did he wouldn't get very far


Ooohhh I see 
Hopefully he doesn't escape then


----------



## Flissy

Just found a hamster heaven on ebay in Tonbridge.... sooo tempted!! Even though its an hour drive away from me :O

But.... do you think that the hamster heaven would be better than Sausage's current cage setup?










It would definitely be easier.... but I think the storage tub thing is the same size ish as the hamster heaven anyway. I will have to think about it lol


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Just found a hamster heaven on ebay in Tonbridge.... sooo tempted!! Even though its an hour drive away from me :O
> 
> But.... do you think that the hamster heaven would be better than Sausage's current cage setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would definitely be easier.... but I think the storage tub thing is the same size ish as the hamster heaven anyway. I will have to think about it lol


You could always get it, and maybe another lonely hamster will come along
Otherwise I'm sure Sausage would love it, even though his other cages are giant!


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> You could always get it, and maybe another lonely hamster will come along
> Otherwise I'm sure Sausage would love it, even though his other cages are giant!


Hahahaha I don't want to be killed!! It's difficult anyway as I have to travel a lot with Sausage (and now poppet) so I can't really have any more anyway 

But when I have my own place... :blushing:


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Hahahaha I don't want to be killed!! It's difficult anyway as I have to travel a lot with Sausage (and now poppet) so I can't really have any more anyway
> 
> But when I have my own place... :blushing:


Well, you could always buy it and have someone store it for when you have your own place??


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Well, you could always buy it and have someone store it for when you have your own place??


Stop encouraging me lol!


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Stop encouraging me lol!


Sorry..:blushing:


----------



## Flissy

pollyanna03 said:


> your lovely pets just encourage me to buy more


go on, you know you want to


----------



## cherrie_b

I haven't been doing my job properly recently!!

Savic Peggy
HAMPSTER/GERBIL CAGE on eBay (end time 30-Sep-09 09:33:44 BST)

Savic Cambridge
large hamster cage / mouse/ guinea pig/ with extras on eBay (end time 02-Oct-09 13:43:34 BST)

Perfecto
Large Glass Hamster Tank on eBay (end time 03-Oct-09 17:15:23 BST)

large animal tank can be adapted to rotastak on eBay (end time 04-Oct-09 16:47:43 BST)

hamster girbal tank cage on eBay (end time 04-Oct-09 20:00:09 BST)

Rody
Rody Hamster Cage + Ball/Bedding/Soodshaving/fruitstick on eBay (end time 05-Oct-09 16:07:56 BST)


----------



## laststar89

cherrie_b said:


> I haven't been doing my job properly recently!!
> 
> Savic Peggy
> HAMPSTER/GERBIL CAGE on eBay (end time 30-Sep-09 09:33:44 BST)
> 
> Savic Cambridge
> large hamster cage / mouse/ guinea pig/ with extras on eBay (end time 02-Oct-09 13:43:34 BST)
> 
> Perfecto
> Large Glass Hamster Tank on eBay (end time 03-Oct-09 17:15:23 BST)
> 
> large animal tank can be adapted to rotastak on eBay (end time 04-Oct-09 16:47:43 BST)
> 
> hamster girbal tank cage on eBay (end time 04-Oct-09 20:00:09 BST)
> 
> Rody
> Rody Hamster Cage + Ball/Bedding/Soodshaving/fruitstick on eBay (end time 05-Oct-09 16:07:56 BST)


Thank you for posting that cambridge!! I just won it


----------



## Jazzy

Aww I wonder what happened to the hamster in the Rody, they only had it three days and the daughter decided she didn't want it.
Wish I was nearer I would have bid on that for my Robbie.


----------



## Flissy

Jazzy said:


> Aww I wonder what happened to the hamster in the Rody, they only had it three days and the daughter decided she didn't want it.
> Wish I was nearer I would have bid on that for my Robbie.


I wondered that


----------



## Flissy

Grr I'm really interested in a hamster heaven on ebay... which is an hour away from my home in kent... they said they might deliver if petrol costs are added, but do you think an hour is too far to drive? also i have no idea how much petrol would cost for a 2 hour drive as i dont have a car


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Grr I'm really interested in a hamster heaven on ebay... which is an hour away from my home in kent... they said they might deliver if petrol costs are added, but do you think an hour is too far to drive? also i have no idea how much petrol would cost for a 2 hour drive as i dont have a car


Ask them if it would be ok if you arrange a courier, I wouldn't be prepared to drive for two hours unless I sold the cage for an absolute fortune. If you arrange to pay by paypalo and have the courier to collect from their house I think they shoud go for it, worth a try anyway.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Ask them if it would be ok if you arrange a courier, I wouldn't be prepared to drive for two hours unless I sold the cage for an absolute fortune. If you arrange to pay by paypalo and have the courier to collect from their house I think they shoud go for it, worth a try anyway.


Ok cool, I've never used a courier before... do you know how much that would cost roughly?


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Ok cool, I've never used a courier before... do you know how much that would cost roughly?


I've never used one either but they should be able to give you a quote if you have the dimensions etc, if you want me to weigh mine I can tomorrow so you know the weight, or if it comes with toys etc you might need to ask the sellers to do this.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> I've never used one either but they should be able to give you a quote if you have the dimensions etc, if you want me to weigh mine I can tomorrow so you know the weight, or if it comes with toys etc you might need to ask the sellers to do this.


Ok cool - ill just do a quick google to find out how much it weighs


----------



## CharleyRogan

don't use DHL... they are rubbish, and have broken stuff on 2 occasions when I have sent stuff using them.


----------



## Flissy

Looks like it will cost about £13... the current bid is at £15 so I can't decide if its worth it or not...


----------



## Flissy

i've estimated the weight at 3kg as that sounds about right to me and thats what it said on a website that sold the cage... obviously i will need the actual weight from the seller though


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> i've estimated the weight at 3kg as that sounds about right to me and thats what it said on a website that sold the cage... obviously i will need the actual weight from the seller though


I would get it 

Depending on the car they have, petrol would cost between £10 and £15. I'd say much more than that and they are ripping you off.. Dont pay more than £20.

I have a small car and to go to my brothers (about an hour and a half away) it costs £10. The same journey in my dads Zafira (large 7 seater) costs £15.


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> I would get it
> 
> Depending on the car they have, petrol would cost between £10 and £15. I'd say much more than that and they are ripping you off.. Dont pay more than £20.
> 
> I have a small car and to go to my brothers (about an hour and a half away) it costs £10. The same journey in my dads Zafira (large 7 seater) costs £15.


its ok, im going to get a courier - parcelforce says £12.99 which doesn't seem too bad and is probably about the same as petrol 

Not sure which courier to use yet though 

and yes i know _you_ would get it


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> its ok, im going to get a courier - parcelforce says £12.99 which doesn't seem too bad and is probably about the same as petrol
> 
> Not sure which courier to use yet though
> 
> and yes i know _you_ would get it


Just make sure you over estimate the postage a bit as they weigh items at their depo incase you havent paid enough. They fine you if you have underestimated the cost. DHL seem ok. I have used them before and not had any problems


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Yay, so you are getting it then??


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yay, so you are getting it then??


as long as no one else bids on it 

Sausage won't be able to have it until christmas though (unless my parents visit me before then)... it can be his christmas present 

I was going to get Poppet another level for his imac for christmas... but its soooo huge and he's so tiny that it seems like he would get lost if there was another level!! But I'm sure he will grow to be fat like Sausage...

I got the imac today... I'll post piccies later after I have gone on my epic journey to find a ladder


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> as long as no one else bids on it
> 
> Sausage won't be able to have it until christmas though (unless my parents visit me before then)... it can be his christmas present
> 
> I was going to get Poppet another level for his imac for christmas... but its soooo huge and he's so tiny that it seems like he would get lost if there was another level!! But I'm sure he will grow to be fat like Sausage...
> 
> I got the imac today... I'll post piccies later after I have gone on my epic journey to find a ladder


how many levels is on his imac?

If you cant find the ladders, i can always get you some and post them to you if you like


----------



## ashleighhhhh

ladders for what?

Sausage will love his christmas present if no one else bids!**fingers crossed**


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> how many levels is on his imac?
> 
> If you cant find the ladders, i can always get you some and post them to you if you like


I looked in the range today... couldn't be bothered to walk all the way to [email protected] though as its quite a long way!! about 45 minute walk from my house lol. They didn't have them so I might have to improvise 

Or I could just get the bus to [email protected] sometime this week


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> ladders for what?
> 
> Sausage will love his christmas present if no one else bids!**fingers crossed**


ladders to get up to the second floor of the imac cage as Poppet is very small and I don't think he'll be able to get up the tubes!!

I hope he likes it... if I win it


----------



## laststar89

Just under 4 hours to go, i've been watching it as it not toooooo far from me, but far enough. I think my parents would kill me as they have collected 3 cages already this month lol. Good luck.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> ladders to get up to the second floor of the imac cage as Poppet is very small and I don't think he'll be able to get up the tubes!!
> 
> I hope he likes it... if I win it


Good Luck!!


----------



## Flissy

laststar89 said:


> Just under 4 hours to go, i've been watching it as it not toooooo far from me, but far enough. I think my parents would kill me as they have collected 3 cages already this month lol. Good luck.


ooh where are you are you from kent?


----------



## laststar89

Yea I am , Dartford.


----------



## Flissy

laststar89 said:


> Yea I am , Dartford.


I seee 

Much closer than I am... or my parents house anyway


----------



## Flissy

I lost it  

I was outbid by £1 I think someone sniped it 

Sausage will be very sad


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> I lost it
> 
> I was outbid by £1 I think someone sniped it
> 
> Sausage will be very sad


Sorry you lost it hun, I hate it when that happens, are you on the lookout for a HH then?.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry you lost it hun, I hate it when that happens, are you on the lookout for a HH then?.


Maybe... i'll look out for one but I definitely can't afford a new one. I was just looking at some pictures of them though... and I think if I had one I'd probably still want to extend it!! So I'm not sure if having one is a good idea or not now!! 

I might just get some new tubes and improve his current cage for now. He sleeps in the storage box which is on the bottom, and its really annoying because I can't get to him without taking the other 2 cages off the top!


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Maybe... i'll look out for one but I definitely can't afford a new one. I was just looking at some pictures of them though... and I think if I had one I'd probably still want to extend it!! So I'm not sure if having one is a good idea or not now!!
> 
> I might just get some new tubes and improve his current cage for now. He sleeps in the storage box which is on the bottom, and its really annoying because I can't get to him without taking the other 2 cages off the top!


The only thing I can see with the hamster heaven that would be better than what you have is that it would take up less space, but I think that your present cage is probably more interesting for him and he certainly has enough space.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> The only thing I can see with the hamster heaven that would be better than what you have is that it would take up less space, but I think that your present cage is probably more interesting for him and he certainly has enough space.


Well the 3 cages probably have nearly as much space as the hamster heaven... and yeah the main reason I wanted to get it was to take up less space and to be easier to clean


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> I looked in the range today... couldn't be bothered to walk all the way to [email protected] though as its quite a long way!! about 45 minute walk from my house lol. They didn't have them so I might have to improvise
> 
> Or I could just get the bus to [email protected] sometime this week


Well i hope you get sorted.

Sorry to hear you lost the cage hun xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> I lost it
> 
> I was outbid by £1 I think someone sniped it
> 
> Sausage will be very sad


aww, sorry about that, someone outbid me on the first hamster heaven I tried to win by 1 pound aswell, and on the last 2 minutes 
But I have won one now 
So good luck and I hope you find one soon!!


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> Well i hope you get sorted.
> 
> Sorry to hear you lost the cage hun xx


Well we wedged some toilet tube up the steepest part of it (the bit that is nearest to the top level) and cut up the cardboard so it was sort of in strips to make steps (well... sort of), apparantly my boyfriend put Poppet on the top level last night and he tried to go down, but then backed up and looked terrified... it is a bit of a big drop! So I don't know if a ladder would be any different 

I would have thought he'd be able to get UP it (i put some emergency bedding and food up there just in case) but he doesn't seem interested in going in the tubes at all :S

Maybe its just because hes not used to climbing... for him climbing up the bars of the cage seems like a novelty at the moment even though he falls off and goes splat


----------



## thedogsmother

BeesBella spotted this one, looks like a lovely cage if you live nearby.
Rat Cage on eBay (end time 12-Oct-09 06:24:44 BST)


----------



## BeesBella

This one also looks good but it comes with 2 female rats FERPLAST RAT CAGE COMPLETE WITH ACCESSORIES on eBay (end time 12-Oct-09 15:23:50 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> BeesBella spotted this one, looks like a lovely cage if you live nearby.
> Rat Cage on eBay (end time 12-Oct-09 06:24:44 BST)





BeesBella said:


> This one also looks good but it comes with 2 female rats FERPLAST RAT CAGE COMPLETE WITH ACCESSORIES on eBay (end time 12-Oct-09 15:23:50 BST)


They are both Ferplast Jenny cages

OMG poor ratties


----------



## thedogsmother

Fop cricetti Ted, this cage is quite a bit bigger than the hamster heaven.
VERY LARGE RAT / RODENT CAGE on eBay (end time 19-Oct-09 15:57:09 BST)


----------



## Vixie

srhdufe said:


> They are both Ferplast Jenny cages
> 
> OMG poor ratties


can I ask why poor ratties?


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Vixie said:


> can I ask why poor ratties?


The person selling the second Jenny cage is getting rid of their 2 rats with it! And when the listing gets removed ffrom being against ebay rules most of the time they just throw their animals outside! So hopefully someone can rescue them


----------



## Vixie

ashleighhhhh said:


> The person selling the second Jenny cage is getting rid of their 2 rats with it! And when the listing gets removed ffrom being against ebay rules most of the time they just throw their animals outside! So hopefully someone can rescue them


ah that's why , 
I couldn't view the second one so didn't know what was wrong, thanks for clearing it up for me  x


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Vixie said:


> ah that's why ,
> I couldn't view the second one so didn't know what was wrong, thanks for clearing it up for me  x


Your Welcome


----------



## kimbo85

i know this is going to sound really thick but how do u post links on here from ebay, i just saw a hamster heaven on ebay going to end soon and i didnt know how to post it on here :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother

kimbo85 said:


> i know this is going to sound really thick but how do u post links on here from ebay, i just saw a hamster heaven on ebay going to end soon and i didnt know how to post it on here :blushing:


If you go to the page on ebay that you want to link to, at the top of the page where the http info is,hilight that line then right click and copy it, then come back to your post on here and paste. Sorry if that isn't a good description but I don't know all the technical terms:blushing:.


----------



## srhdufe

Copy - ctrl + c 
Paste - ctrl + v


----------



## srhdufe

Is this the cage you found ?

savic hamster heaven metro cage deluxe very large on eBay (end time 14-Oct-09 20:01:20 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> Copy - ctrl + c
> Paste - ctrl + v


Oh go on then, make me look stupid see if I care, I'm putting you on ignore now......... Oh and see ya tomorrow hun.


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> Is this the cage you found ?
> 
> savic hamster heaven metro cage deluxe very large on eBay (end time 14-Oct-09 20:01:20 BST)


I wish that was in Cheltenham


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> I wish that was in Cheltenham


Send them a message and ask if they will post it.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Oh go on then, make me look stupid see if I care, I'm putting you on ignore now......... Oh and see ya tomorrow hun.


hahahaha 

Yes, cant wait 

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited 
I cant sleep


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Yes, cant wait
> 
> I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited
> I cant sleep


I can't hear you, you're on ignore remember:001_tt2:.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Send them a message and ask if they will post it.


40 pounds plus the postage would be almost as much as buying one brand new I think... if it wasnt such a high starting bid then i would


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> 40 pounds plus the postage would be almost as much as buying one brand new I think... if it wasnt such a high starting bid then i would


Yes I think your right, are they about £65 new?


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Yes I think your right, are they about £65 new?


yes if pets at home actually have them back in stock 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they will come back before friday


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> I can't hear you, you're on ignore remember:001_tt2:.


Oh ok..

I guess i will just see Red tomorrow then :001_tt2:


----------



## ashleighhhhh

You could try asking for a lower price? As no one bid on it yet, and it comes with a few good extras! Otherwise I really hop you can get one from [email protected], Did you ask if they could order you one from a local store??


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> You could try asking for a lower price? As no one bid on it yet, and it comes with a few good extras! Otherwise I really hop you can get one from [email protected], Did you ask if they could order you one from a local store??


ummm no but thats a good idea - i might just go and ask if they can order one in for me


----------



## thedogsmother

You will have to act fast on this one, I think its a Gabber rex for buy it now £5
Hamster cage - large with all accessories on eBay (end time 22-Oct-09 09:43:18 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> You will have to act fast on this one, I think its a Gabber rex for buy it now £5
> Hamster cage - large with all accessories on eBay (end time 22-Oct-09 09:43:18 BST)


 if only i was closer :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> if only i was closer :blushing:


I know, I hope someone on here gets it, if you lived closer it would be worth getting it and banging it back on with a postage option, you could cash in.


----------



## Flissy

Wish i could get it... I sort of have too many cages now though lol!


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Wish i could get it... I sort of have too many cages now though lol!


If you live anywhere near you should get it anyway its a fantastic cage.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> If you live anywhere near you should get it anyway its a fantastic cage.


Well... not really lol D: its not impossible and I was going to go to London soon anyway but it would depend where in london maybe i will ask them


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Well... not really lol D: its not impossible and I was going to go to London soon anyway but it would depend where in london maybe i will ask them


They go for a hell of a lot of money usually.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Isn't that the Gabber Lux??


----------



## thedogsmother

ashleighhhhh said:


> Isn't that the Gabber Lux??


Errr yes I belive it is, wooooops, still very cheap though.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Here is some cheap cages / tanks I have found whilst browsing ebay.

If your close enough to any of them you could get a bargain!!

There not all big enough for a main cage but if anyone is looking for an add on ??

glass tank for reptiles / hamsters / mice / gerbils on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 20:15:09 BST)

This is a bit of an unusual one :

executor sale Hamster Rat Mice or Pet Cage Town House on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 17:38:55 BST)

Wish I was close enough for this one, then I could get it for my future rats 

NEW Ferret cage on eBay (end time 23-Oct-09 10:09:49 BST)


----------



## Flissy

Cat_Crazy said:


> Here is some cheap cages / tanks I have found whilst browsing ebay.
> 
> If your close enough to any of them you could get a bargain!!
> 
> There not all big enough for a main cage but if anyone is looking for an add on ??
> 
> glass tank for reptiles / hamsters / mice / gerbils on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 20:15:09 BST)
> 
> This is a bit of an unusual one :
> 
> executor sale Hamster Rat Mice or Pet Cage Town House on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 17:38:55 BST)
> 
> Wish I was close enough for this one, then I could get it for my future rats
> 
> NEW Ferret cage on eBay (end time 23-Oct-09 10:09:49 BST)


I saw that round one... it reminds me of a biscuit tin


----------



## ashleighhhhh

I don't think I'd get the executor one though, it's weird and there are better cages out there! The perfecto tank is good though, and on the ferret cage she's also selling the polecat


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> I don't think I'd get the executor one though, it's weird and there are better cages out there! The perfecto tank is good though, and on the ferret cage she's also selling the polecat


Yeah its quite small I think... is a polecat a type of ferret


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Yeah its quite small I think... is a polecat a type of ferret


Yes


----------



## laststar89

i messaged the gabber person, because i am not far from london, but i think it going to be too far


----------



## Flissy

laststar89 said:


> i messaged the gabber person, because i am not far from london, but i think it going to be too far


same... just out of curiosity mainly


----------



## ashleighhhhh

It's a Gabber Lux though, so I'm not sure how much smaller it is than the Rex


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> It's a Gabber Lux though, so I'm not sure how much smaller it is than the Rex


me neither lol i thought it looked different though as it has laddery stair bits in a different place


----------



## srhdufe

ashleighhhhh said:


> It's a Gabber Lux though, so I'm not sure how much smaller it is than the Rex


No, its definately a gabber rex. I have a gabber lux and they are smaller


----------



## ashleighhhhh

srhdufe said:


> No, its definately a gabber rex. I have a gabber lux and they are smaller


Ohhhh, I though it looked too small to be a gabber rex


----------



## srhdufe

ashleighhhhh said:


> Ohhhh, I though it looked too small to be a gabber rex


A gabber lux is like this on the inside

Featured Hamster Home : Simple yet Lux-urious set-up for dwarf hamsters | Hamster Hideout Blog


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Oh! I see, thank you for explaning


----------



## xgemma86x

IMAC FANTASY HAMSTER CAGE THREE STOREYS HIGH on eBay (end time 24-Oct-09 09:39:21 BST)

What are the bar spacing like on these cages? Only suitable for syrians?


----------



## Flissy

xgemma86x said:


> IMAC FANTASY HAMSTER CAGE THREE STOREYS HIGH on eBay (end time 24-Oct-09 09:39:21 BST)
> 
> What are the bar spacing like on these cages? Only suitable for syrians?


I have a russian dwarf hamster in mine, I think it would be ok for chinese hamsters as well but I'm not sure about roborovskis as they are very small arent they?


----------



## xgemma86x

Flissy said:


> I have a russian dwarf hamster in mine, I think it would be ok for chinese hamsters as well but I'm not sure about roborovskis as they are very small arent they?


Gutted  None of my syrians need a new cage and I havent got the room YET for another 1 but if the bar spacing was small enough id have got it for my robos but never mind I dont want them escaping!


----------



## Flissy

xgemma86x said:


> Gutted  None of my syrians need a new cage and I havent got the room YET for another 1 but if the bar spacing was small enough id have got it for my robos but never mind I dont want them escaping!


I can tell you how wide the bar spacing is if that will help? I've never had a robo but I would really like to... so I don't really know how big they get


----------



## ashleighhhhh

There are a few people on here who have robos in them! The only time I've heard of one escaping is when one of the wires was broken and he squeezed outs, so if they are fully grown and non of the wires are broken they should be fine. I'll go find the threads about them in a minute.


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> There are a few people on here who have robos in them! The only time I've heard of one escaping is when one of the wires was broken and he squeezed outs, so if they are fully grown and non of the wires are broken they should be fine. I'll go find the threads about them in a minute.


Hahaha see I don't know anything i am a hamster noob :001_tt2:


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Hahaha see I don't know anything i am a hamster noob :001_tt2:


I haven't even had a hamster yet!! I just read lots of threads on here and did loads of research


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> I haven't even had a hamster yet!! I just read lots of threads on here and did loads of research


Hahahaha 

I hope I'm not a robo noob forever i really want some they are so cute!


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I hope I'm not a robo noob forever i really want some they are so cute!


Me too! They're so little and cute!


----------



## kimbo85

HAMSTER CAGE AND EXERCISE PLAY PEN on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 20:03:22 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

kimbo85 said:


> HAMSTER CAGE AND EXERCISE PLAY PEN on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 20:03:22 BST)


Noooooooo you can't post this one, another member has been watching it, lol.


----------



## zany_toon

OMG!! A three tier imac!!!

IMAC FANTASY HAMSTER CAGE THREE STOREYS HIGH on eBay (end time 24-Oct-09 09:39:21 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

zany_toon said:


> OMG!! A three tier imac!!!
> 
> IMAC FANTASY HAMSTER CAGE THREE STOREYS HIGH on eBay (end time 24-Oct-09 09:39:21 BST)


I'm sure thats what someone has already posted ut:


----------



## kimbo85

thedogsmother said:


> Noooooooo you can't post this one, another member has been watching it, lol.


ooops sorry, i was just excited that i finally managed 2 get my stupid computer to post a link on here, do u want me 2 take it off?


----------



## thedogsmother

kimbo85 said:


> ooops sorry, i was just excited that i finally managed 2 get my stupid computer to post a link on here, do u want me 2 take it off?


I'm only joking, took me ages to work out how to do links and I still can't do them in emails.


----------



## kimbo85

lol ok i thought id done something wrong


----------



## zany_toon

srhdufe said:


> I'm sure thats what someone has already posted ut:


:001_tt2: Have to admit I don't check this sticky very often so I didn't know!


----------



## kimbo85

hamsters cage on eBay (end time 22-Oct-09 17:18:40 BST)

Hamster Cage and accessories on eBay (end time 23-Oct-09 18:24:46 BST)

Fop Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 24-Oct-09 15:59:53 BST)

SAVIC RODY HAMSTER MICE CAGE & ACCESSORIES on eBay (end time 24-Oct-09 20:30:31 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

zany_toon said:


> :001_tt2: Have to admit I don't check this sticky very often so I didn't know!


I dont really either. I am trying to stop my ebay addiction


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> I dont really either. I am trying to stop my ebay addiction


I shouldn't look at it... I need to sell some cages not buy them!!! Just need to decide whether to put them on ebay or somewhere like gumtree


----------



## kimbo85

rat cage on eBay (end time 19-Oct-09 21:33:42 BST) not sure if this is a cambridge as it has no shelves, though im sure its not big enough for 2 rats


----------



## Flissy

kimbo85 said:


> rat cage on eBay (end time 19-Oct-09 21:33:42 BST) not sure if this is a cambridge as it has no shelves, though im sure its not big enough for 2 rats


I think it is a cambridge... judging my the bottle holder and the positioning of the doors


----------



## thedogsmother

It says its 2ft long, are Cambridges 3ft long *off I go to try and find one of my spare Cambridges so I can measure it* Oh can anyone tell me how I can get hold of a spare level for a Cambridge cos one of my Cambridges only has 1 level.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> It says its 2ft long, are Cambridges 3ft long *off I go to try and find one of my spare Cambridges so I can measure it* Oh can anyone tell me how I can get hold of a spare level for a Cambridge cos one of my Cambridges only has 1 level.


have you tried asking at pets at home as thats where i got my spare yellow piece from?


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> have you tried asking at pets at home as thats where i got my spare yellow piece from?


My branch is hopeless, when I aks if they can get hold of a part they just shrug and say they don't sell them.


----------



## kimbo85

i also tried 2 post a link to ''VERY LAGE RAT/RODENT CAGE'' but it wouldnt work though i think the bar spacing would have been fine for a hammie and it was a good size. dunno why the link wont work tho ut:


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> My branch is hopeless, when I aks if they can get hold of a part they just shrug and say they don't sell them.


Hahaha it does sound useless 

They didn't seem to have a problem ordering the yellow square piece for me... and it came reasonably quickly as well! And they phoned me up to say it had arrived about 5 minutes after I had left the shop with a Poppet in a box lol


----------



## thedogsmother

If its this one its a fop cricetto ted and I have one for Xander, they make the hamster heaven look small and are lovely cages, the only thing letting them down is the access as they are quite small doors.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VERY-LARGE-RA...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item35a42aba08


----------



## kimbo85

thats the one!!! why wouldnt it work for me?!?!? i really like the size of that cage.


----------



## thedogsmother

kimbo85 said:


> thats the one!!! why wouldnt it work for me?!?!? i really like the size of that cage.


I would buy it in a heartbeat if it was near here, they are better than the hamster heaven imo and about 10cm bigger.


----------



## Flissy

would a hamster heaven cage fit on a seat in a car?


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> would a hamster heaven cage fit on a seat in a car?


Do you mean to bring home from the shop cos it would fit if you put it on its end, but with a hamster in it thwn it would have to go on the back seat.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Do you mean to bring home from the shop cos it would fit if you put it on its end, but with a hamster in it thwn it would have to go on the back seat.


i meant with a hamster in going back home to kent... and yeah i meant the back seat not the passenger seat because thats where i will be sitting 

i just wondered if it was too wide or not?


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> i meant with a hamster in going back home to kent... and yeah i meant the back seat not the passenger seat because thats where i will be sitting
> 
> i just wondered if it was too wide or not?


I think it would be ok, I will measure it and measure the seat tomorrow so I'll let you know for definate tomorrow.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> I think it would be ok, I will measure it and measure the seat tomorrow so I'll let you know for definate tomorrow.


oh ok thank you 

I just wanted to check it would fit on a car seat before I sell the savic cage in case I need it to travel or in case I need to set up the old cages at home or something


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> My branch is hopeless, when I aks if they can get hold of a part they just shrug and say they don't sell them.


Phone head office and they will order one for you 

0800 328 4204


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> Phone head office and they will order one for you
> 
> 0800 328 4204


Thanks hun, and hello, hows the swine flu?


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks hun, and hello, hows the swine flu?


Almost gone 
I doubt it was it..
They just like to worry us


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> Almost gone
> I doubt it was it..
> They just like to worry us


I don't want your germs!!


----------



## zany_toon

Sorry if these have already been posted, but there are two Cambridge style cages on ebay at about £1 just now:

Large hamster cage + toys + bedding + houses etc on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 20:58:48 GMT)

Hamster cage - complete on eBay (end time 26-Oct-09 19:08:06 GMT)


----------



## xgemma86x

zany_toon said:


> Sorry if these have already been posted, but there are two Cambridge style cages on ebay at about £1 just now:
> 
> Large hamster cage + toys + bedding + houses etc on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 20:58:48 GMT)
> 
> Hamster cage - complete on eBay (end time 26-Oct-09 19:08:06 GMT)


think il keep my eye on those


----------



## xgemma86x

IMAC FANTASY HAMSTER CAGE THREE STOREYS HIGH on eBay (end time 24-Oct-09 09:39:21 BST)

Anyone from here bidding on that?


----------



## zany_toon

xgemma86x said:


> think il keep my eye on those





xgemma86x said:


> IMAC FANTASY HAMSTER CAGE THREE STOREYS HIGH on eBay (end time 24-Oct-09 09:39:21 BST)
> 
> Anyone from here bidding on that?


Hope the cambridge type ones are of use to you and good luck in bidding!!
As for the imac, I have no idea if some one is bidding but I got in trouble as I posted this link and some one had done it before me (so this makes three :wink5


----------



## xgemma86x

zany_toon said:


> Hope the cambridge type ones are of use to you and good luck in bidding!!
> As for the imac, I have no idea if some one is bidding but I got in trouble as I posted this link and some one had done it before me (so this makes three :wink5


Lol it was me who posted it first as I had a question about it


----------



## kimbo85

i apologise if anyone has posted any of these already 

http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cage-Small-Pets-Hamster-Mice-with-Accessories_W0QQitemZ290361800275QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item439ae97653

http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAMSTER-CAGE_W0QQitemZ320438962629QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item4a9ba689c5

http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/hamster-cage_W0QQitemZ180421542890QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item2a01f643ea

LARGE 3 LEVEL HAMSTER/GERBIL CAGE - NEW COND on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 09:55:25 GMT)

mouse/hamster tank on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 09:23:57 GMT)

hamster heaven: Hamster cage with acessories,large and in excellent con on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 18:40:20 GMT)

Large hamster cage + toys + bedding + houses etc on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 20:58:48 GMT)

VERY LARGE RAT - CHINCHILLA - HAMSTER ETC CAGE - on eBay (end time 29-Oct-09 19:00:06 GMT)

LARGE MULTI LEVEL HAMSTER CAGE + LOADS OF ACCESSORIES on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 12:49:56 GMT)

Savic Cambridge Hamster Cage. on eBay (end time 20-Nov-09 16:46:22 GMT)
Hamster cage - complete on eBay (end time 26-Oct-09 19:08:06 GMT)


----------



## kimbo85

http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-IMAC-Hamster-Cage_W0QQitemZ250518806845QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item3a5415a13d


----------



## srhdufe

kimbo85 said:


> i apologise if anyone has posted any of these already
> 
> http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cage-Small-Pets-Hamster-Mice-with-Accessories_W0QQitemZ290361800275QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item439ae97653
> 
> http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAMSTER-CAGE_W0QQitemZ320438962629QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item4a9ba689c5
> 
> http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/hamster-cage_W0QQitemZ180421542890QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item2a01f643ea
> 
> LARGE 3 LEVEL HAMSTER/GERBIL CAGE - NEW COND on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 09:55:25 GMT)
> 
> mouse/hamster tank on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 09:23:57 GMT)
> 
> hamster heaven: Hamster cage with acessories,large and in excellent con on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 18:40:20 GMT)
> 
> Large hamster cage + toys + bedding + houses etc on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 20:58:48 GMT)
> 
> VERY LARGE RAT - CHINCHILLA - HAMSTER ETC CAGE - on eBay (end time 29-Oct-09 19:00:06 GMT)
> 
> LARGE MULTI LEVEL HAMSTER CAGE + LOADS OF ACCESSORIES on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 12:49:56 GMT)
> 
> Savic Cambridge Hamster Cage. on eBay (end time 20-Nov-09 16:46:22 GMT)
> Hamster cage - complete on eBay (end time 26-Oct-09 19:08:06 GMT)


The top 3 links wont work



kimbo85 said:


> http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-IMAC-Hamster-Cage_W0QQitemZ250518806845QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item3a5415a13d


neither will this


----------



## kimbo85

i know i dunno why?????
last one was an imac yo yo i think its called, its posted on ebay as 'brand new imac cage' i think, had bout 5 days 2 go


----------



## Flissy

Is this a gabber rex?

mouse/hamster tank on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 09:23:57 GMT)


----------



## thedogsmother

I bought an Imac yoyo for £2 today


----------



## kimbo85

HAMSTER CAGE STARTER KIT SMALL ANIMAL CAGE AND EXTRAS on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 14:39:03 GMT)


----------



## Flissy

kimbo85 said:


> HAMSTER CAGE STARTER KIT SMALL ANIMAL CAGE AND EXTRAS on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 14:39:03 GMT)


15 pounds postage ouch! Lol surely it wouldn;t cost that much


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> Is this a gabber rex?
> 
> mouse/hamster tank on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 09:23:57 GMT)


i think so but its not very clear


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> i think so but its not very clear


Just going by the fact that 7 people have already bid on it I would say that it is.


----------



## srhdufe

this isnt exactly a cheap bargain but i love it

Ferplast Criceti 15 Hamster / Mouse Cage on eBay (end time 19-Nov-09 14:55:52 GMT)


----------



## zany_toon

It's a hamster heaven. £40, East Sussex but it's collection only:

LARGE MULTI LEVEL HAMSTER CAGE + LOADS OF ACCESSORIES on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 12:49:56 GMT)


----------



## kimbo85

Rodent Cage on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 16:46:02 GMT)


----------



## thedogsmother

kimbo85 said:


> Rodent Cage on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 16:46:02 GMT)


Ooooh me likes that cage, I have it on watch now, well spotted.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Here is a hamster heaven in Stockport if anyone is near by?

It's not too far from me but I can;t drive so won't be able to collect or I would snap it up 

Hamster cage with acessories,large and in excellent con on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 18:40:20 GMT)


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Here are a couple of rotastack additions if anyone uses it and wants to add on :

Rotastak hamster cages and extras. Pick up only on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 17:45:04 GMT)

Rotostak Hamster Cage Separates,Leicester,99p no res. on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 19:35:03 GMT)

Various Rotastak cages on eBay (end time 29-Oct-09 11:21:29 GMT)


----------



## kimbo85

thedogsmother said:


> Ooooh me likes that cage, I have it on watch now, well spotted.


this company tends 2 have a few things on ebay and if there are any faults they put it on cheap, but they explain everything that is wrong with it. i like this companys cages but they r quite expensive normally


----------



## kimbo85

rodent cage new condition on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 01:17:35 GMT)

Rodent Cage on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 16:53:44 GMT)

Savic Rody hamster/small rodent cage on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 18:26:39 GMT)

ROTASTAK SPACE THEME SETUP , C/W RARE MOONSCAPE CAGE on eBay (end time 29-Oct-09 13:47:07 GMT)

Large gerbil/hamster cage on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 13:24:57 GMT)

Hamster Cage, carry box and lots of accessories on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 20:30:37 GMT)

Large pet cage with Trolley, Degu,Hamster etc on eBay (end time 02-Nov-09 11:15:09 GMT)

hamster cage on eBay (end time 02-Nov-09 16:43:32 GMT)

FAB HAMSTER CAGE BY SAVIC/PETS'R'US NEARLY NEW! â˜ƒ on eBay (end time 05-Nov-09 15:04:09 GMT)

Imac Fantasy Large Two Tier Hamster Cage & LOADS MORE on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 14:39:16 GMT)

another imac Hamster Cage Used but in good condition on eBay (end time 03-Nov-09 13:09:21 GMT)

Ferplast Rat Cage, 2 Tier - Good Condition on eBay (end time 28-Oct-09 14:45:38 GMT)

USED LARGE CHINCHILLA,RAT ETC CAGE WITH LOTS OF EXTRAS on eBay (end time 29-Oct-09 22:21:31 GMT)

Freddy Rat/Ferret Cage on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 16:46:17 GMT)

large rat/gerbil cage with tubes on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 23:33:43 GMT)

RODANT CAGE, FERRET, RAT, GUINIA PIG on eBay (end time 25-Nov-09 13:25:26 GMT)


----------



## srhdufe

I want all those cages you just post, Kimbo :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> I want all those cages you just post, Kimbo :blushing:


Yeah, I bid on them all.


----------



## ....zoe....

i want a few of those cages but dont have any money at the moment


----------



## kimbo85

sorry! thats what happens when the hubby lets me have the laptop for too long lol :blushing:


----------



## kimbo85

not from ebay this is from a site called click pets but i thought it was cheap for a hamster heaven
Savic Hamster Heaven Cage, Hamsters in Cramlington | Pets For Sale

and
HAMSTER CAGE. Ferplast Hamster Duna , in Surrey, Godalming, | Friday-Ad Classifieds

imac Preloved | imac small animal cage-will post for sale in Market Harborough, Leicestershire, UK


----------



## lozza84

Hamster cage on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 13:08:57 GMT)


----------



## lozza84

*LARGE SAVIC CAGE & EXTRAS/BALL - HAMSTER/GERBIL/RAT* on eBay (end time 03-Nov-09 20:59:20 GMT)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Savic-Peggy-H...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item3ef9a4c9c3

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-Cage-...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item1e58d9b169


----------



## kimbo85

Small hamster gerbil cage, Other Accessories in Bristol | Pets For Sale

Hamster Cage, Tubes, Toys & , Other Accessories in Devizes | Pets For Sale


----------



## cherrie_b

Someone needs to buy this!! £10!!!!!!

Handmade Chipmunk, Sugarglider, Rat, Chinchilla Cage on eBay (end time 02-Nov-09 12:13:10 GMT)


----------



## thedogsmother

cherrie_b said:


> Someone needs to buy this!! £10!!!!!!
> 
> Handmade Chipmunk, Sugarglider, Rat, Chinchilla Cage on eBay (end time 02-Nov-09 12:13:10 GMT)


Ha ha, its a wardrobe.


----------



## cherrie_b

thedogsmother said:


> Ha ha, its a wardrobe.


Indeed it is...but with some imagination, this could be a great rodent home me thinks!!


----------



## kimbo85

Hamster cage New style originally from Pats at home Garforth Leeds miscellaneous stuff classified goods for sale
Bargain hamster cage, massive. includes goodies Brighouse Leeds miscellaneous stuff classified goods for sale

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-Cage-...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item1e58dc9544
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-Cage-...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item4a9bc827c0
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hagen-Rodent-...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item1c0d89399f


----------



## Flissy

kimbo85 said:


> Hamster cage New style originally from Pats at home Garforth Leeds miscellaneous stuff classified goods for sale
> Bargain hamster cage, massive. includes goodies Brighouse Leeds miscellaneous stuff classified goods for sale
> 
> Hamster Cage and accessories on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 19:25:27 GMT)
> Hamster Cage Used but in good condition on eBay (end time 03-Nov-09 13:09:21 GMT)
> Hagen Rodent Cage on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 16:45:25 GMT)


shhhh I'm watching that imac cage! :blushing:


----------



## kimbo85

ooops sorry :blush2:


----------



## Flissy

kimbo85 said:


> ooops sorry :blush2:


hahahaha well it depends if Poppet can actually get up to the top layer of the imac now ive got a platformy thing for him


----------



## kimbo85

savic cambridge i think with loads of extra bits
Preloved | huge hamster cage for sale in Wednesbury, West Midlands,, UK

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1031956324/4983194e.html

hamster heaven http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032093593/22b23b7c.html


----------



## srhdufe

kimbo85 said:


> Hamster cage New style originally from Pats at home Garforth Leeds miscellaneous stuff classified goods for sale


:idea: thats up the road from me 
WANT!!!!!


----------



## kimbo85

srhdufe said:


> :idea: thats up the road from me
> WANT!!!!!


quick get it


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> shhhh I'm watching that imac cage! :blushing:


Oooh nice Imac cage, very near to me too,I might bid on that.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh nice Imac cage, very near to me too,I might bid on that.


oi :001_tt2:

well at the moment poppet doesn't seem to have figured out that there is a second level to his imac anyway lol!


----------



## lozza84

wow £15 for that cambridge !! go 4 it


----------



## srhdufe

I'm getting it


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> oi :001_tt2:
> 
> well at the moment poppet doesn't seem to have figured out that there is a second level to his imac anyway lol!


Only joking, like I need another cage.


----------



## lozza84

srhdufe said:


> I'm getting it


good on ya


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> I'm getting it


nooooooo!


----------



## srhdufe

Why??? :blushing:


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> Why??? :blushing:


Don't you already have about 5 million hamsters... or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## srhdufe

Obviously someone else

:idea: TDM!!


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> Obviously someone else
> 
> :idea: TDM!!


no, I don't think she even has any pets.... what are you talking about?!


----------



## srhdufe

yes she does, she just hides them

she has seven new rats too


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> yes she does, she just hides them
> 
> she has seven new rats too


----------



## srhdufe

She is naughty and stole some off red 

hahahahahhahahahahaaha

she has more pets than me..

I'm innocent. I only have a dog


----------



## laststar89

a dog who managed to give birth to 8 syrians, 2 rabbit, 3 dwarf hamsters, and some fish.


----------



## srhdufe

Actually... 
I omly have 7 (shhhh) syrians now


----------



## laststar89

srhdufe said:


> Actually...
> I omly have 7 (shhhh) syrians now


opps sorry.


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> She is naughty and stole some off red
> 
> hahahahahhahahahahaaha
> 
> she has more pets than me..
> 
> I'm innocent. I only have a dog


Your signature says otherwise....


----------



## zany_toon

OMG!! A hamster heaven for £15 and £10 postage!!!

Hamster Cage With Accessories on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 14:08:25 GMT)


----------



## laststar89

zany_toon said:


> OMG!! A hamster heaven for £15 and £10 postage!!!
> 
> Hamster Cage With Accessories on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 14:08:25 GMT)


pleeeeeeeeeese no1 bid on this


----------



## thedogsmother

laststar89 said:


> pleeeeeeeeeese no1 bid on this


Mwarhahahahaha whats it worth :devil:.


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> Your signature says otherwise....


I know. I havent deleted Ross yet


----------



## JohnKay

I Want A Imac Fantasy Cage
Anyone seen any absolute Bargains ?


----------



## Jazzy

There's one here but a bit far for you..

Hamster Cage Used but in good condition on eBay (end time 03-Nov-09 13:09:21 GMT)


----------



## Jazzy

Brand new one here in box for £29 and £7 postage and packing.

IMAC Fantasy Hamster Cage Blue/Fuschia BNIB on eBay (end time 05-Nov-09 16:47:32 GMT)


----------



## Jazzy

This looks like a bargain too cos its got a wodent wheel with it and they are quite expensive.

Imac Fantasy Large Two Tier Hamster Cage & LOADS MORE on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 14:39:16 GMT)


----------



## Flissy

Or they are 35 pounds in the range if you have one of those near you?


----------



## Jazzy

Brand new one here for £25.99, seems a bargain.

Hamster cage IMAC Fantasy brand new boxed great price on eBay (end time 16-Nov-09 19:48:36 GMT)


----------



## laststar89

This is a complete bargin and they will deliver! Hamster Gerbil House -Tank - Cage. Complete set-up on eBay (end time 03-Nov-09 19:13:58 GMT)


----------



## srhdufe

laststar89 said:


> This is a complete bargin and they will deliver! Hamster Gerbil House -Tank - Cage. Complete set-up on eBay (end time 03-Nov-09 19:13:58 GMT)


 Bagsy that!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## laststar89

srhdufe said:


> Bagsy that!!!!
> 
> Thanks


ur welcome!


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> Bagsy that!!!!
> 
> Thanks


Um... and where will you be putting that?


----------



## Jazzy

srhdufe said:


> Bagsy that!!!!
> 
> Thanks


Ooh think I will bid on that then... :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

Jazzy said:


> Ooh think I will bid on that then... :lol:


 sniff


----------



## lozza84

laststar89 said:


> This is a complete bargin and they will deliver! Hamster Gerbil House -Tank - Cage. Complete set-up on eBay (end time 03-Nov-09 19:13:58 GMT)


 that is awesome !!!!


----------



## Jazzy

srhdufe said:


> sniff


No only joking cos I've just got my HAMSTER HEAVEN.









My o/h picked it up and has just got back a bit ago.


----------



## lozza84

Jazzy said:


> No only joking cos I've just got my HAMSTER HEAVEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My o/h picked it up and has just got back a bit ago.


who r u going to put in ur new HH ?? do u think the chineses will be able to live in that ?


----------



## Jazzy

lozza84 said:


> who r u going to put in ur new HH ?? do u think the chineses will be able to live in that ?


I'm putting Jasmine, one of my Russians in it because all the others have got bigger cages than her now.

I'm not sure whether a chinese would be able to get out of a cage meant for syrians with them being so slim. I got two baby ones once and on the way home one of them chewed it's way out of the box and went behind the dashboard. We could hear it chewing away. My o.h had to remove something to get it out again.


----------



## lozza84

hmm maybe i better put them in the tank that im getting on sunday then  £10 !!!!!  need to buy new toys tho


----------



## Jazzy

Ooh yes new toys are a must.


----------



## BeesBella

Found a cheap cage £1.99 with one day left. It is very very small though, looks like one of the small pennine ones that they sell for mice...IMO it is way too small.
Hamster cage with accessories on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 22:38:39 GMT)


----------



## zany_toon

laststar89 said:


> pleeeeeeeeeese no1 bid on this





thedogsmother said:


> Mwarhahahahaha whats it worth :devil:.


TDM and I promise not to bid on it ...in exchange for you pets :devil: (alternatively some rep will do :lol

I take it I found a good cage then????


----------



## lozza84

Hagen Rodent Cage on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 16:45:25 GMT)

large cage for small furries on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 18:43:39 GMT)

HABITRAIL MINI HAMSTER CAGE. on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 08:32:49 GMT)


----------



## thedogsmother

lozza84 said:


> Hagen Rodent Cage on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 16:45:25 GMT)
> 
> large cage for small furries on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 18:43:39 GMT)
> 
> HABITRAIL MINI HAMSTER CAGE. on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 08:32:49 GMT)


That top one is a hagen BIg 1, that is my absolute dream cage, its brilliant for mice cos the bar spacing is narrow and its absolutely mahoosive, and I want it, and I want it now and mean oh says NOOOOOOO just cos he's buying me a rat cage for £100 how mean is that? So will someone buy it for me as a present please.


----------



## lozza84

thedogsmother said:


> That top one is a hagen BIg 1, that is my absolute dream cage, its brilliant for mice cos the bar spacing is narrow and its absolutely mahoosive, and I want it, and I want it now and mean oh says NOOOOOOO just cos he's buying me a rat cage for £100 how mean is that? So will someone buy it for me as a present please.


i know its awesome!! id have it but i think i have enough


----------



## laststar89

zany_toon said:


> TDM and I promise not to bid on it ...in exchange for you pets :devil: (alternatively some rep will do :lol
> 
> I take it I found a good cage then????


NOOOOOOOO not my babies! lol i found it earlier but was hoping no1 else was going to :smilewinkgrin: i shal rep cos im in a good mood lol


----------



## kimbo85

Large Ferplast 3 tier Hamster Cage Godalming Guildford pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds


----------



## kimbo85

BARGAINS ENDING SOON: 
Brand new IMAC Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 14:21:11 GMT)
glass cage/tank for hamster or mice on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 20:36:34 GMT)
LARGE HAMSTER CAGE VGC on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 20:49:57 GMT)
hamster cage on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 11:50:47 GMT)
habitrail ovo hamster home on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 16:41:07 GMT)
hampster/gerbil cage on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 17:39:37 GMT)


----------



## BeesBella

SAVIC 'NERO 3' INDOOR GUINEA PIG CAGE, STAND + EXTRAS on eBay (end time 07-Nov-09 17:42:35 GMT)


----------



## Jazzy

thedogsmother said:


> That top one is a hagen BIg 1, that is my absolute dream cage, its brilliant for mice cos the bar spacing is narrow and its absolutely mahoosive, and I want it, and I want it now and mean oh says NOOOOOOO just cos he's buying me a rat cage for £100 how mean is that? So will someone buy it for me as a present please.


It says it's cracked though and to buy at own risk.


----------



## Jazzy

BeesBella said:


> SAVIC 'NERO 3' INDOOR GUINEA PIG CAGE, STAND + EXTRAS on eBay (end time 07-Nov-09 17:42:35 GMT)


Wow that is an absolute bargain because the stand alone is around £30 or more and the cages are around £50 ish and all those accessories too. I would definitely bid on that if it was near me.


----------



## Jazzy

kimbo85 said:


> BARGAINS ENDING SOON:
> Brand new IMAC Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 14:21:11 GMT)
> glass cage/tank for hamster or mice on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 20:36:34 GMT)
> LARGE HAMSTER CAGE VGC on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 20:49:57 GMT)
> hamster cage on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 11:50:47 GMT)
> habitrail ovo hamster home on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 16:41:07 GMT)
> hampster/gerbil cage on eBay (end time 30-Oct-09 17:39:37 GMT)


Oh there's an Ovo on there. Might sell mine now I've got the HH.


----------



## kimbo85

hamster heaven
Hamster Cage With Accessories on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 14:08:25 GMT)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FOP-Hamster-C...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item1e58db5c2e

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-glass...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item35a471c46d

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/hamster-cage-...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item27ac92369c


----------



## laststar89

kimbo85 said:


> hamster heaven
> Hamster Cage With Accessories on eBay (end time 01-Nov-09 14:08:25 GMT)


shhhh it's mine lol


----------



## kimbo85

:blushing: buggar sorry i keep doing that lol


----------



## Jazzy

laststar89 said:


> shhhh it's mine lol




Bit cheeky asking £60 though when you can get them brand new for £64.99 with free delivery from pets at home.


----------



## kimbo85

Jazzy said:


> Bit cheeky asking £60 though when you can get them brand new for £64.99 with free delivery from pets at home.


i know i laughed when i saw that, you'd just have 2 see how the bidding goes i guess, i def wouldnt pay that much for a second hand one!!! ut:


----------



## Jazzy

kimbo85 said:


> i know i laughed when i saw that, you'd just have 2 see how the bidding goes i guess, i def wouldnt pay that much for a second hand one!!! ut:


Well I was a bit unsure about paying £30 for the one I just got last night but it is in excellent condition and has a few extra bits with it and a hamster playpen too which is around £13 to buy so it wasn't too bad really.


----------



## laststar89

Jazzy said:


> Bit cheeky asking £60 though when you can get them brand new for £64.99 with free delivery from pets at home.


thats what i fout, won't be clicking the buy it now thats for sure!

Large rodent cage on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 09:39:16 GMT)

Hamster cage with two levels and tubes on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 14:59:16 GMT)


----------



## lozza84

Hamster Cage Blue 3 Storey on eBay (end time 07-Nov-09 08:22:03 GMT)


----------



## kimbo85

cambridge: HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 20:30:51 GMT)
Imac Fantasy Large Two Tier Hamster Cage & LOADS MORE on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 14:39:16 GMT)

another cambridge that has been adapted to add on rotastak tubes Savic Cambridge Hamster Cage. on eBay (end time 20-Nov-09 16:46:22 GMT)


----------



## Jazzy

Savic Cambridge in Barnsley, Yorkshire.
HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 31-Oct-09 20:30:51 GMT)

Oops just realised it's been posted already.. sorry.:blushing:


----------



## cherrie_b

Hamster Heaven-Newcastle!
Savic Hamster Heaven Cage with Wodent Wheel on eBay (end time 07-Nov-09 17:41:02 GMT)


----------



## BeesBella

In Loddon (Norfolk)
hamster cage &amp play pen all ingredients Just need to add one hamster Loddon Norwich pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds


----------



## JohnKay

cherrie_b said:


> Hamster Heaven-Newcastle!
> Savic Hamster Heaven Cage with Wodent Wheel on eBay (end time 07-Nov-09 17:41:02 GMT)


Maybe i could get that


----------



## kimbo85

Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 08-Nov-09 17:14:59 GMT)

hamster heaven hamster cage on eBay (end time 08-Nov-09 19:53:00 GMT)
PET CAGE-STAND-SUIT RATS,CHINCHILLAS,BIRDS,HAMSTERS-VGC on eBay (end time 08-Nov-09 19:55:54 GMT)
Dixie Hamster cage with tubes & accessories on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 12:05:24 GMT)
hamster heaven Large hamster cage with lots of extras on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 16:03:39 GMT)


----------



## lozza84

savic mickey max hamster cage on eBay (end time 11-Nov-09 21:13:48 GMT)


----------



## Jazzy

Hamster Heaven in Birmingham - bit too far for me.

Savic Hamster Heaven Metro Cage on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 13:30:01 GMT)


----------



## lozza84

Jazzy said:


> Hamster Heaven in Birmingham - bit too far for me.
> 
> Savic Hamster Heaven Metro Cage on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 13:30:01 GMT)


too far from me too - i so want one !!!


----------



## lozza84

HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 11:29:49 GMT)


----------



## lozza84

HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 18-Nov-09 18:59:54 GMT)


----------



## Jazzy

Oh that's a bargain. Nowhere near me though unfortunately. 
I bid for one near me yesterday and got outbid by 11p.


----------



## lozza84

Jazzy said:


> Oh that's a bargain. Nowhere near me though unfortunately.
> I bid for one near me yesterday and got outbid by 11p.


thats annoying !!!


----------



## Jazzy

I know cos it was only £5 and it had a few things with it as well as the cage. It had one of those hamster tracks and a car although I don't know if they are any good or not.


----------



## lozza84

i just won one for £23 INCLUDING delivery


----------



## Jazzy

Ooh which one, show me, show me, show me.


----------



## lozza84

Hamster / Mice / Gerbil Cage on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 14:10:50 GMT)


----------



## lozza84

oh heres another bargain

Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 16:10:49 GMT)


----------



## kimbo85

EXCELLENT CONDITION RAT, GERBIL, HAMSTER, FERRET CAGE!! on eBay (end time 13-Nov-09 11:31:55 GMT)
VERY LARGE RAT - CHINCHILLA - HAMSTER ETC CAGE - on eBay (end time 14-Nov-09 16:46:14 GMT)
HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 14-Nov-09 17:51:56 GMT)
Imac Fantasy Large Two Tier Hamster Cage & LOADS MORE on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 15:00:40 GMT)
Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 16:10:49 GMT)
hamster cage with extras. (also contains carrier) on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 18:14:42 GMT)
PET CAGE-STAND-SUIT RATS,CHINCHILLAS,BIRDS,HAMSTERS-VGC on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 20:06:04 GMT)
HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 18-Nov-09 18:59:54 GMT)
Ferplast rat cage on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 11:42:09 GMT)
Savic Freddy Rat Cage on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 11:49:13 GMT)
Brand New Rat Cage on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 14:32:30 GMT)


----------



## Jazzy

lozza84 said:


> Hamster / Mice / Gerbil Cage on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 14:10:50 GMT)


Wow it's a Cambridge too, you lucky thing. Did you only have to pay 99p for it?


----------



## lozza84

nah £15 she told me to bid on it and she would end the auction to me


----------



## cherrie_b

I neeeeed some bargains and there are very few near me!!!!


----------



## cherrie_b

Preloved | enormous gerbil hamster rat degu chipmunk cage for sale in Sittingbourne, Kent, UK

Preloved | 2 beautiful young female rats and cage for sale for sale in West Mids, UK

Preloved | large rat cage for sale in Sheffield, S.yorks, UK


----------



## Flissy

cherrie_b said:


> Preloved | enormous gerbil hamster rat degu chipmunk cage for sale in Sittingbourne, Kent, UK
> 
> Preloved | 2 beautiful young female rats and cage for sale for sale in West Mids, UK
> 
> Preloved | large rat cage for sale in Sheffield, S.yorks, UK


OMG I WANT THAT FIRST ONE FOR MY FUTURE PET RATS ITS ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM MY HOME    :crying:


----------



## cherrie_b

Flissy said:


> OMG I WANT THAT FIRST ONE FOR MY FUTURE PET RATS ITS ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM MY HOME    :crying:


That's the one I wanted but I live no where near!


----------



## Flissy

cherrie_b said:


> That's the one I wanted but I live no where near!


hahaha its then next town to faversham 

im soooo tempted to send my little bro to go and pick it up and save it for when i have my own place and have room for rats or degus or chinchillas 

wheres preston isnt that up north somewhere?


----------



## cherrie_b

Flissy said:


> hahaha its then next town to faversham
> 
> im soooo tempted to send my little bro to go and pick it up and save it for when i have my own place and have room for rats or degus or chinchillas
> 
> wheres preston isnt that up north somewhere?


It is indeed up North. Maybe you could collect it for me if you don't want!! ehehehe.


----------



## Flissy

cherrie_b said:


> It is indeed up North. Maybe you could collect it for me if you don't want!! ehehehe.


hahahaha i have no idea how id get it up there though :O

everywhere is up north to me hahahaha


----------



## cherrie_b

Flissy said:


> hahahaha i have no idea how id get it up there though :O
> 
> everywhere is up north to me hahahaha


Courier?  I hope you get it thought....is a bargain!


----------



## Flissy

cherrie_b said:


> Courier?  I hope you get it thought....is a bargain!


Oh yeah didn't think of that lol! I would do that for u if i was at home.... don't think my little brother could handle that! I'll see if its still on there when i go home


----------



## Jazzy

Hamster cage/home + accessories, wheel, bowl, etc. on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 19:00:40 GMT)


----------



## CharleyRogan

If anyone sees an IMACS or Ferplast Cages up in Lancs or Merseyside.... could they tell me pleeeeease?


----------



## lozza84

Preloved | deluxe hamster cage & tons of extras for sale in Leighton Buzzard, Bedfordshire, UK


----------



## Jazzy

lozza84 said:


> Preloved | deluxe hamster cage & tons of extras for sale in Leighton Buzzard, Bedfordshire, UK


That's a bargain.
Think they are wrong though when they say there is nearly £200 worth of stuff there though cos you can get those cages on ebay brand new for £25 and the extensions for £22.


----------



## Jazzy

CharleyRogan said:


> If anyone sees an IMACS or Ferplast Cages up in Lancs or Merseyside.... could they tell me pleeeeease?


How much are you looking to pay for them cos I got an Imac fantasy brand new in the box from ebay for £25 + £7 postage and packing.
Will keep an eye out though.


----------



## lozza84

Jazzy said:


> That's a bargain.
> Think they are wrong though when they say there is nearly £200 worth of stuff there though cos you can get those cages on ebay brand new for £25 and the extensions for £22.


yea thats what i thought


----------



## happysaz133

Jazzy said:


> That's a bargain.
> Think they are wrong though when they say there is nearly £200 worth of stuff there though cos you can get those cages on ebay brand new for £25 and the extensions for £22.


Depends when it was bought. I have the same amount of IMAC cage and it came to about £90 in total.


----------



## lozza84

cambridge cage and accessories for £12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cambridgeshire Hamster/Rat Cage on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 18:09:10 GMT)


----------



## Jazzy

lozza84 said:


> cambridge cage and accessories for £12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cambridgeshire Hamster/Rat Cage on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 18:09:10 GMT)


Wow that's a bargain and not all that far from me.


----------



## srhdufe

lozza84 said:


> cambridge cage and accessories for £12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cambridgeshire Hamster/Rat Cage on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 18:09:10 GMT)


MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nobody bid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jazzy said:


> Wow that's a bargain and not all that far from me.


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nobody bid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :crying:


Oooh I might bid on that as well


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh I might bid on that as well


 :crying:


----------



## srhdufe

Jazzy you bought my cage :crying: :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother

Ooooh its been removed, looks like that naughty Jazzy beat you to it Sarah.


----------



## Jazzy

Aww sorry I didn't know you wanted it cos I just saw the link that Lozza put up and as it was so near and brand new then thought it was a bargain for £12 so I bought it and came back on here and then saw you said not to bid on it.:sad:
I wouldn't have bid if I had seen your post but I just saw the last one.


----------



## thedogsmother

Jazzy said:


> Aww sorry I didn't know you wanted it cos I just saw the link that Lozza put up and as it was so near and brand new then thought it was a bargain for £12 so I bought it and came back on here and then saw you said not to bid on it.:sad:
> I wouldn't have bid if I had seen your post but I just saw the last one.


Who are you going to put in it Jazzy, or are we talking about a newbie?:


----------



## Flissy

Jazzy said:


> Aww sorry I didn't know you wanted it cos I just saw the link that Lozza put up and as it was so near and brand new then thought it was a bargain for £12 so I bought it and came back on here and then saw you said not to bid on it.:sad:
> I wouldn't have bid if I had seen your post but I just saw the last one.


hahahaha fight fight


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> hahahaha fight fight


Ooooh Flissy shall we get popcorn and watch?


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Ooooh Flissy shall we get popcorn and watch?


sounds like a plan 

can they do a fight in those kangeroo suits they are funny


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> sounds like a plan
> 
> can they do a fight in those kangeroo suits they are funny


I think they should, or those big sumo costumes.


----------



## srhdufe

:crying: :crying:

You did it on purpose i know you did :crying:

I am going email the lady and tell her not to sell it to you cos you are a meany cage stealing stealer


----------



## Jazzy

thedogsmother said:


> Who are you going to put in it Jazzy, or are we talking about a newbie?:


I got a newbie today.

A little Russian who was in the adoption part because it said she was older so I thought she was an old one without a home and felt sorry for her so said I would have her. I then asked how old she was about thinking she was probably about 8 months or something and he said she was 8 weeks. She had escaped from the cage when they transported them and they didn't know which one she had come out of so couldn't put them back. Can't understand why they didn't just put her in a separate cage on her own then rather than putting her in the adoption bit. He said he was glad he had sold her cos he had some more in the back to put out which had also done the same thing.


----------



## Jazzy

srhdufe said:


> :crying: :crying:
> 
> You did it on purpose i know you did :crying:
> 
> I am going email the lady and tell her not to sell it to you cos you are a meany cage stealing stealer


Aww I feel sooo bad now cos I really hadn't a clue you wanted it.:sad: I reckon it would have gone soon anyway because those cages are around £60 online and it says its brand new so I don't think it would have been there long. It's actually nearer to us than I thought cos it's in our postcode area.


----------



## Jazzy

thedogsmother said:


> Ooooh Flissy shall we get popcorn and watch?


----------



## thedogsmother

Jazzy said:


> I got a newbie today.
> 
> A little Russian who was in the adoption part because it said she was older so I thought she was an old one without a home and felt sorry for her so said I would have her. I then asked how old she was about thinking she was probably about 8 months or something and he said she was 8 weeks. She had escaped from the cage when they transported them and they didn't know which one she had come out of so couldn't put them back. Can't understand why they didn't just put her in a separate cage on her own then rather than putting her in the adoption bit. He said he was glad he had sold her cos he had some more in the back to put out which had also done the same thing.


Aww poor little girl, have you done a thread about her?


----------



## Jazzy

Yes I did somewhere in Rodents but I haven't been able to take a picture yet because she went to bed and hasn't surfaced again yet.
I think the others have warned her about me and my camera. :laugh:


----------



## lozza84

oh dear


----------



## kimbo85

Hampster, Dwalf Hampster or Mice Cage starter kit on eBay (end time 20-Nov-09 20:27:53 GMT)
New cage for ferret hamster or other pets for sale on eBay (end time 21-Nov-09 12:37:23 GMT)
Ferplast duna 2 level hamster cage rrpÂ£50 on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 10:31:34 GMT)
Large Hamster Cage & Numerous Accessories on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 12:44:29 GMT)
Large hamster cage on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 14:49:21 GMT)
Hamster Cage with accessories on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 17:20:11 GMT)
HAMSTER CAGE. WITH ACCESSORIES, BEDDING ,FOOD ETC on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 19:29:40 GMT)
Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 19:45:43 GMT)
hamster cage with tubes on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 19:47:44 GMT)
Imac fantasy hamster cage on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 23:52:39 GMT)
hamster cage on eBay (end time 24-Nov-09 12:35:10 GMT)
HAGEN LIVINGWORLD RODENT HOME BIG 1 on eBay (end time 24-Nov-09 16:37:15 GMT)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LARGE-3-LEVEL...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item518e4a9554
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/hamster-cage_...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item2c51bc9805
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/hamster-cage_...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item414ab2149f
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-cage_...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item3a54dcd94a
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Large-Leon-Th...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item27ad221891
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEARLY-NEW-LA...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item4cec1889b3


----------



## Jazzy

A few good Cambridge's there.:thumbup1:


----------



## kimbo85

rat cage: EXTRA LARGE RAT,CHINCHILLA,FERRET CAGE (KIT TOM 82) on eBay (end time 24-Nov-09 15:59:18 GMT)
RAT / RODENT CAGE *VERY LARGE!* 31"x40" x21" COSTÂ£115! on eBay (end time 24-Nov-09 19:07:36 GMT)
'Freddy' rat cage on eBay (end time 24-Nov-09 20:00:31 GMT)
HACIENDA RAT FERRET CHIPMONK LARGE PET ANIMAL CAGE WOW on eBay (end time 24-Nov-09 20:36:35 GMT)
RODENT CAGE WITH 3 LEVELS AND ACCESSORIES CHEAP!!! on eBay (end time 25-Nov-09 13:49:18 GMT)
RAT / FERRET cage 79.5 x 50 x 80c COMPLETE & READY 2 GO on eBay (end time 25-Nov-09 13:52:04 GMT)
Ferplast JENNY KD NEW DESIGN cage for rats + toys!! on eBay (end time 25-Nov-09 22:16:03 GMT)
Explorer Cage / Aviary - Rat, Chinchilla, Ferret on eBay (end time 26-Nov-09 20:34:26 GMT)
GUINEA PIG/RAT/RABBIT/FERRET LARGE INDOOR CAGE - *VCG* on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 10:00:33 GMT)
Rodent cage on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 19:30:08 GMT)
Rat Ferret Chinchilla Pet cage, Ferplast / accessories on eBay (end time 28-Nov-09 15:01:15 GMT)
3 Tier Rat/Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 01-Dec-09 16:44:48 GMT)
RAT CAGE & ACCESSORIES 31" WIDE 22" HIGH 19" DEEP on eBay (end time 15-Dec-09 20:36:55 GMT)
Rat Cage on eBay (end time 15-Dec-09 22:08:36 GMT)


----------



## lozza84

someone find me an indoor gp cage near bedfordshire, luton, milton keyes, hemel hempstead etc or with p+p pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## kimbo85

lozza84 said:


> someone find me an indoor gp cage near bedfordshire, luton, milton keyes, hemel hempstead etc or with p+p pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


savic nero2 indoor rabbit cage - also guinea pig ferret on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 23:04:11 GMT)
medium indoor rabbit cage - ferret guinea pig on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 23:05:31 GMT)
Rabbit, Guinea Pig, Small Animal, Indoor Cage / Hutch! on eBay (end time 23-Nov-09 09:56:22 GMT)
Large indoor guinea pig / rabbit cage with stand on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 16:37:15 GMT)


----------



## lozza84

kimbo85 said:


> savic nero2 indoor rabbit cage - also guinea pig ferret on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 23:04:11 GMT)
> medium indoor rabbit cage - ferret guinea pig on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 23:05:31 GMT)
> Rabbit, Guinea Pig, Small Animal, Indoor Cage / Hutch! on eBay (end time 23-Nov-09 09:56:22 GMT)
> Large indoor guinea pig / rabbit cage with stand on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 16:37:15 GMT)


oooh thx  i was already watching that 1st one THANK YOU :thumbup1:


----------



## Jazzy

I don't know if you know but the Nero 2's aren't really all that big - they are okay for baby piggies but not really big enough for an adult guinea pig. Nero 3 is the size you need for an adult.:thumbup1:
I have two Nero 2's in the shed that I keep for emergency hospital cages.


----------



## lozza84

Jazzy said:


> I don't know if you know but the Nero 2's aren't really all that big - they are okay for baby piggies but not really big enough for an adult guinea pig. Nero 3 is the size you need for an adult.:thumbup1:
> I have two Nero 2's in the shed that I keep for emergency hospital cages.


 oh really ? i might get it for lexi if shes preg....


----------



## Jazzy

Have you got a hamster heaven because the Nero 2 is exactly the same size as the hamster heaven. I have got our hamster heaven on a Nero 2 stand.


----------



## lozza84

no iv not got a HH, i have a cambridge though. that is shocking aint it !! mayb i wont then  iv found a Nero4


----------



## Jazzy

lozza84 said:


> no iv not got a HH, i have a cambridge though. that is shocking aint it !! mayb i wont then  iv found a Nero4


Yes it's not really that big really. I kept my guinea pig in one when she was a little baby but she's in a hutch now in the shed with her friend. Nero 4 is great.:thumbup1: I've got one of my indoor piggies in a Nero 3 cos I haven't got room for a Nero 4 anywhere and she doesn't get on with other piggies so good so I have to keep her inside out of trouble.:laugh:


----------



## kimbo85

lozza84 said:


> oooh thx  i was already watching that 1st one THANK YOU :thumbup1:


no problem hun


----------



## kimbo85

lagre imac Hamster, Mice, Small Rodent Imac Fantasy Cage Set on eBay (end time 03-Dec-09 18:00:01 GMT)
pink and blue hamster cage (like rotastack) 2 story on eBay (end time 03-Dec-09 20:55:50 GMT)
hamster cage on eBay (end time 04-Dec-09 21:53:52 GMT)
Hamster Cage Blue 3 Storey on eBay (end time 05-Dec-09 21:03:42 GMT)
Dixie Natural Fop Hamster Cage + lots of accessories on eBay (end time 06-Dec-09 15:17:12 GMT)
HAGEN LIVINGWORLD RODENT HOME EXERCISE DOME on eBay (end time 06-Dec-09 16:51:39 GMT)
savic hamster cage & accessories on eBay (end time 06-Dec-09 16:55:52 GMT)
Large Hamster cage(Pets at Home) on eBay (end time 06-Dec-09 17:16:35 GMT)
HAMSTER HEAVEN CAGE on eBay (end time 08-Dec-09 13:39:39 GMT)
Page Not Responding


----------



## Flissy

I'm not sure if this is a gabber rex or not:

Large Hamster cage with various extras on eBay (end time 07-Dec-09 20:26:18 GMT)


----------



## metame

its not on ebay, but apparently my mother will go mad if i buy all this, so i guess im not 

www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032178409/47273c9a.html

if the link doesnt work - its on preloved, search rotastak 'mega bundle of...'


----------



## Flissy

fop cricetto:

Large Rat,Hamster,Mouse cage Wimbledon London other household goods for sale

the one that tdm has which is bigger than the hamster heaven


----------



## kimbo85

large jenny rat cage on eBay (end time 05-Dec-09 19:51:57 GMT)
large rat ferret house cage with stuff all good look on eBay (end time 06-Dec-09 11:53:20 GMT)
Jenny Cage Nearly New on eBay (end time 06-Dec-09 18:48:18 GMT)
WOW !Jenny Rat Cage - Excellent condition, hardly used! on eBay (end time 06-Dec-09 20:00:45 GMT)
Savic Freddy 2 Cage For Ferrets or Rats. on eBay (end time 06-Dec-09 21:04:15 GMT)
Ferplast Large Jenny Rat Cage on eBay (end time 08-Dec-09 19:30:16 GMT)
Large 4-tier Rat Cage on eBay (end time 09-Dec-09 14:44:26 GMT)
Explorer superb large cage for rats, ferrets etc on eBay (end time 09-Dec-09 19:29:55 GMT)
RAT / FERRET / CHINCHILLA CAGE COLL WESTON S MARE on eBay (end time 12-Dec-09 13:56:57 GMT)
Rat, Chinchilla or Degu Cage on eBay (end time 12-Dec-09 15:38:27 GMT)
RAT/FERRET FERPLAST JENNY CAGE & FREEBIES NO RESERVE on eBay (end time 13-Dec-09 16:58:42 GMT)


----------



## kimbo85

2 Tier Hamster Cage and food, bedding, ball, houses etc on eBay (end time 18-Dec-09 21:21:52 GMT)
Hamster cage on eBay (end time 19-Dec-09 20:08:04 GMT)


----------



## BeesBella

LARGE PET CAGE - RAT/CHINCHILLA ETC. FURPLAST (JENNY) on eBay (end time 18-Dec-09 20:38:42 GMT)


----------



## laurvystein

cherrie_b said:


> Since I spend so much time on ebay, I thought it would be a good idea to post all the bargains I find (and cannot afford) on here for people!!
> 
> So, here is the first message of many to come!!
> 
> 3 tier plastic hamster cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 07:13:56 GMT)
> 
> SAVIC HAMSTER/MOUSE/GERBIL HOTEL on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 16:21:34 GMT)
> 
> HAMSTER/SMALL PET PLASTIC CAGE BY SAVIC(RODY HAMSTER) on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 19:57:34 GMT)
> 
> Huge Hamster/Gerbil Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 16:34:34 GMT)
> 
> Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 19:17:31 GMT)
> 
> COMPLETE GERBIL/ HAMSTER CAGE INC WHEEL/ BOTTLE ETC. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Mar-09 20:32:25 GMT)
> 
> It is always worth asking anyone, who is only offering collection, whether they will post an item.


Ha ha by the time I read this, all of the items you posted are gone!


----------



## zany_toon

IMAC Hamster Cage Large on eBay (end time 09-Jan-10 21:28:36 GMT)

Near Middlesex/Enfield?Cheltenham!!!!!!


----------



## Flissy

zany_toon said:


> IMAC Hamster Cage Large on eBay (end time 09-Jan-10 21:28:36 GMT)
> 
> Near Middlesex/Enfield?Cheltenham!!!!!!


why did you have to show me that?!


----------



## zany_toon

Flissy said:


> why did you have to show me that?!


Because I'm the devil incarnate and am here to tempt you :devil: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

zany_toon said:


> Because I'm the devil incarnate and am here to tempt you :devil: :lol:


Hmmm isnt that what I have always said about you, maybe now someone will belive me.


----------



## zany_toon

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmm isnt that what I have always said about you, maybe now someone will belive me.


Pfft!!! Everyone know's I'm the spawn of Satan, including the minister who said it when my parents tried to get me christened. I've just decided that I'd be as well accepting my demonic nature :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

zany_toon said:


> Pfft!!! Everyone know's I'm the spawn of Satan, including the minister who said it when my parents tried to get me christened. I've just decided that I'd be as well accepting my demonic nature :lol:


Tis always a bad sign when they hold the baby over the font and the water starts boiling isnt it.


----------



## zany_toon

thedogsmother said:


> Tis always a bad sign when they hold the baby over the font and the water starts boiling isnt it.


They didn't even get that far - the minister stepped into the house and my head started spinning and the bed flew out the window


----------



## Maiisiku

Imac Fantasy cage on eBay (end time 27-Jan-10 15:30:18 GMT)

Imac Fantasy x2 and 3 extentions. For pick up in Berkshire. £50 starting price. Sorry guys can't post it it wouldn't fit in any box I found


----------



## kimbo85

Hamster/Gerble Cage on eBay (end time 24-Jan-10 17:43:56 GMT)
Hamster cage on eBay (end time 24-Jan-10 17:52:47 GMT)
Large 3 Storey Leon Hamster Gerbil Cage on eBay (end time 24-Jan-10 17:55:02 GMT)
Hamster Heaven Hamster Cage by Savic on eBay (end time 24-Jan-10 21:00:54 GMT)


----------



## thedogsmother

Dont know if its been posted before because Im staying away from this thread due to my cage buying addiction, so Im asking myself why I spotted this hamster heaven whilst looking for cages on ebay, oh well guess theres just no help for me.
Large Hamster Heaven cage on eBay (end time 26-Jan-10 17:51:45 GMT)


----------



## momentofmadness

Maiisiku said:


> Imac Fantasy cage on eBay (end time 27-Jan-10 15:30:18 GMT)
> 
> Imac Fantasy x2 and 3 extentions. For pick up in Berkshire. £50 starting price. Sorry guys can't post it it wouldn't fit in any box I found


My cambridge came in a bin bag celotaped around it!


----------



## happysaz133

2 Wodent Wheel Juniors 

Red Wodent Wheel - JUNIOR - good condition, hamster on eBay (end time 04-Feb-10 01:02:06 GMT)

Yellow Wodent Wheel - JUNIOR - good condition, hamster on eBay (end time 04-Feb-10 01:16:21 GMT)

Hope that's allowed LOL I'm trying to clear out my hammy stuff. Lots more stuff appearing in the next few days.


----------



## thedogsmother

omg omg omg I amdesperate for one of these and everywhere is sold out, thanks for posting.


----------



## happysaz133

Sorry, I just remembered you asked about the red one ages ago. Had I remembered I would have offered it to you. Really sorry!


----------



## thedogsmother

happysaz133 said:


> Sorry, I just remembered you asked about the red one ages ago. Had I remembered I would have offered it to you. Really sorry!


No probs hun, got them on to watch now.


----------



## Flissy

i'm going to bid on those wodent wheels muahahahaha :devil:


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> i'm going to bid on those wodent wheels muahahahaha :devil:


Meanie:crying:. hahaha I am going to bid thousands so there :001_tt2:


----------



## metame

I feel slightly depressed now, as i cant even use ebay. I am a computer illiterate 22 year old who gets confused by ebay and paypal. I am officially useless!


----------



## thedogsmother

metame said:


> I feel slightly depressed now, as i cant even use ebay. I am a computer illiterate 22 year old who gets confused by ebay and paypal. I am officially useless!


Trust me its safer and a hell of a lot cheaper when you dont know how to use ebay. It is very simple though, if you go into ebay it talks you through registering and the same goes for paypal.


----------



## metame

thedogsmother said:


> Trust me its safer and a hell of a lot cheaper when you dont know how to use ebay. It is very simple though, if you go into ebay it talks you through registering and the same goes for paypal.


im registered on both, im just useless 

i never verified my paypal account - never quit got use to that, and im sure that i dont know my login details for either... so yeah...


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Meanie:crying:. hahaha I am going to bid thousands so there :001_tt2:


Hahaha its ok I need to put stuff on ebay, not buy stuff!!! I have sooo many spare wheels/random stuff I think I have about 2 storage boxes and a cage stuffed full of it, not including the cage full of stuff that I have at my parents house as well 

(And I've only had Sausage for less than a year!! Where does it all come from?? Where did all the hamsters come from??)


----------



## thedogsmother

Ooooooooh I think this might be a Hagen Big one, these are fantastic cages, they are huuuuuuuuge and great for hamsters and meeces, check it out before I find myself arranging a courier :lol: cage for rodents on eBay (end time 30-Jan-10 16:10:26 GMT)


----------



## thedogsmother

Savic Cambridge Buy it Now £10 Large hamster/small animal cage - excellent condition on eBay (end time 02-Feb-10 16:45:26 GMT)


----------



## thedogsmother

This looks like a nice cage, not sure what you would fit in it but they said they would post for bet £10-12 when I asked, my mean oh wont let me have it just cos I dont need it, how mean is that.

Medium Size Animal Cage on eBay (end time 23-Feb-10 10:15:51 GMT)


----------



## diane_1980

Savic Hamster / Mice Cage,Wheel, Feeder & Water bottle on eBay (end time 20-Feb-10 23:10:00 GMT)


----------



## clairescunny55

There's a hamster heaven on eBay starting bid £40 but pick up only :-(


----------



## God

spotted these 2 hamster heavens on ebay (both pick up only though)

Large Savic Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 05-Mar-10 18:40:09 GMT)

Hamster Heaven Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 07-Mar-10 19:45:34 GMT)

shame they never have any pick ups in london :nonod:


----------



## zany_toon

Hamster heaven for collection from Wirral or Tamworth and is only sitting at £15 just now:

Hamster Heaven Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 07-Mar-10 19:45:34 GMT)


----------



## srhdufe

Imac fantasy extensions for only £25 

https://www.thearkpetshop.com/small...64/imac-fantasy-expansion-kit-56x36x23cm.html


----------



## metame

if anyone is in/near edinburgh, there's an imac up on gumtree for £10

Hamster Cage Leith Edinburgh equipment accessories


----------



## thedogsmother

metame said:


> if anyone is in/near edinburgh, there's an imac up on gumtree for £10
> 
> Hamster Cage Leith Edinburgh equipment accessories


Oooh Zany Toon isnt far and shes after another Imac, I will pm her.


----------



## metame

also a hamster heaven on ebay currently only at £10.50...

HAMSTER HEAVEN on eBay (end time 12-Apr-10 19:54:00 BST)


----------



## metame

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh Zany Toon isnt far and shes after another Imac, I will pm her.


haha. i was really tempted but my room cant hold anymore cages and my flatmates dont exactly know i have hamsters and my mother would kill me if i ended up taking 4 cages home instead of the 2 i came up with...


----------



## cherrie_b

rat ferret chinchilla rodent bird cage on eBay (end time 22-May-10 14:39:19 BST)

Chinchilla/Rat Cage on eBay (end time 16-May-10 16:07:21 BST)

animal pet cage. Rats Hamsters chinchillas ferrets etc on eBay (end time 22-May-10 15:20:24 BST)

pet cage and accessories on eBay (end time 22-May-10 13:56:59 BST)

Jenny Rat Cage + Many Extras on eBay (end time 19-May-10 21:40:59 BST)

Large Rodent (Rat, Ferret ) cage on eBay (end time 17-May-10 20:22:12 BST)

Glass Hamster Gerbil Mouse Cage + Extras on eBay (end time 16-May-10 18:53:38 BST)

Hamster cage on eBay (end time 16-May-10 13:26:49 BST)

Ferplast Rat, Degu,Chinchilla Extra Large Cage on eBay (end time 16-May-10 18:53:27 BST)

Rat,ferret,degu,chinchilla cage.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on eBay (end time 17-May-10 19:53:35 BST)

chinchilla/rat cage on eBay (end time 19-May-10 11:55:08 BST)

rat cage on eBay (end time 19-May-10 12:09:29 BST)


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Seeing as I am currently scouring the free ad's and ebay for new cages as I am taking a couple of rescue rodents I thought I would post the one's that are too far for me to get in case anyone else is looking.

Camridge for 10 pounds -http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032761955/3c488663.html

Not sure what this but only 5 pound - Preloved | yellow hamster cage for sale in Crowthorne, Berkshire, UK

Looks like a mini duna - http://static.preloved.co.uk/uploads/userphotos/10/0709/2115949-686m.jpg

Savic - Preloved | large hamster cage for sale in Rhyl, Denbighshire, UK

All the following and ending at 99p in less than 24 hours !!

Most of them are too small but could be extended or used for dwarfs.

hamster cage on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 12:56:19 BST)

Hamster Cage with wheel and food bowl on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 13:07:05 BST)

Small furry animal cage, rat, gerbil, hamster on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 14:10:01 BST)

Combi 1 Dwarf Hamster Cage by Ferplast on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 17:59:36 BST)

Hamster cage with tunnels on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 18:55:11 BST)

Rat cage for 99p - 3 tier rat cage on eBay (end time 12-Jul-10 19:16:38 BST)

Mini duna with loads of bits - Hamster cage by Ferplast with many accessories. on eBay (end time 13-Jul-10 13:00:10 BST)

Gerbilarium - Gerbil cage from Pet City on eBay (end time 13-Jul-10 21:07:33 BST)


----------



## srhdufe

Must resist buying cages! :eek6:


----------



## thedogsmother

Is it bad that I already have a coupleof those on my watching list?


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Is it bad that I already have a coupleof those on my watching list?


Yes!! :lol:


----------



## Cat_Crazy

thedogsmother said:


> Is it bad that I already have a coupleof those on my watching list?


Well if your close enough and don't want any more then you can post them this way, I need every cage I can get at the minute!

Have rodents coming out my ears, even 1 living in my bath right now


----------



## srhdufe

Cat_Crazy said:


> Have rodents coming out my ears, even 1 living in my bath right now


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

I love the name of your kittens btw :001_wub:


----------



## Cat_Crazy

srhdufe said:


> I love the name of your kittens btw :001_wub:


Thank you.

One litter are Twilight themed and the second one's were just random.

Ninja because she is mental!
Pixie because she is tiny
Loki is the norse god of mischief and he's a naughty kitten lol
Kato was the name of the most expensive cat ever sold


----------



## myzoo

bargain cage on preloved crittertrail x in bebington is all i know is its about 21miles from wigan so must be in the northwest it looks brand new


----------



## feathers

Savic cambridge on eBay for £20,

Savic Cambridge Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 17-Aug-10 16:56:36 BST)

to far away for me


----------



## thedogsmother

Imac Fantasy Hamster Cage, 2 Tier - USED on eBay (end time 28-Aug-10 09:46:17 BST) Imac fantasy for £8 buy it now, I would get it myself but Im supposed to be downsizing.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Imac Fantasy Hamster Cage, 2 Tier - USED on eBay (end time 28-Aug-10 09:46:17 BST) Imac fantasy for £8 buy it now, I would get it myself but Im supposed to be downsizing.


You just had to post that didnt you...


----------



## thedogsmother

Imac Fantasy with extension, in Birmingham, buy it now £10 , Large hamster/gerbil cage: Very good condition, on eBay (end time 02-Oct-10 14:29:33 BST)


----------



## feathers

Two tier Hamster,gerbil,rat,mouse large cage&acceseries on eBay (end time 27-Oct-10 08:44:34 BST)

cammy in manchester

and a savic gerbailirum for a tenner
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gerbilarium-/130447939868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e5f4d991c

bit concerned it may come with the pets in it....


----------



## Saria

SAVIC HAMSTER HEAVEN HUGE CAGE + LOADS XTRAS BALL TOYS+ on eBay (end time 06-Dec-10 22:34:35 GMT)

http://home-garden.shop.ebay.co.uk/...all_Animals&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=6

Thought someone may be interested in these. Both end in a few hours though


----------



## davidc

Aldi has a hamster cage in from today, priced £10.99, it has:

House, 2 Ladder Slides, Solid Wheel, 2 Easy-fit Platforms, Water Bottle and 2 Feeding Dishes
Size: 40.5 x 31 x 37cm (L x D x H) 

It's plastic, don't know if that's OK with hamsters cos I know it's not with gerbils!


----------



## Truckle

davidc said:


> Aldi has a hamster cage in from today, priced £10.99, it has:
> 
> House, 2 Ladder Slides, Solid Wheel, 2 Easy-fit Platforms, Water Bottle and 2 Feeding Dishes
> Size: 40.5 x 31 x 37cm (L x D x H)
> 
> It's plastic, don't know if that's OK with hamsters cos I know it's not with gerbils!


 I bought the exact same one from B&Q, I only used it as a temporary home for a new gerbil for a couple of days but its not the greatest cage and i wouldn't use it as a permanent home. 
The main cage bars have to be fitted together but there were big gaps down the sides of mine where they didnt fit properly, certainly not good for dwarf hamsters as they state on the box. 
The two levels are quite good and sturdy. The water bottle is horrendus, fits poorly to the cage side and the angle it hangs at doesnt allow water to flow out  Bowls are too small and plastic. 
I think a syrian could live in this with a proper water bottle and decent sized food bowl. But beware the front door on mine was a little loose which im sure a syrian would have no trouble in undoing.


----------



## PurpleCrow

Hamster Cage Cambridge on eBay (end time 03-Jan-11 12:15:33 GMT)

This seems like a really good deal  Two days left on it so I expect the price will end up being higher but it might be worth people checking it out.

Free P&P too


----------



## metame

savic cambridge is down to £34.99 new on zooplus at the minute

Hamster Cage Cambridge at zooplus


----------



## kerrybramble

Large cage for small animals plus extras on eBay (end time 21-Jan-11 09:36:10 GMT)

Habitrail Mouse Cage LOTS Of Accessories on eBay (end time 21-Jan-11 14:45:34 GMT)


----------



## kerrybramble

Hampster cage on eBay (end time 24-Jan-11 19:38:08 GMT)


----------



## kerrybramble

Pets at home hamster cage on eBay (end time 24-Jan-11 20:17:46 GMT)


----------



## kerrybramble

Hamster / gerbil cage on eBay (end time 25-Jan-11 17:08:34 GMT)


----------



## kerrybramble

Fop Hamster Cage Dixie w/ Tubes & Wheels with Platform on eBay (end time 25-Jan-11 19:38:03 GMT)


----------



## metame

hamster cage on eBay (end time 11-Feb-11 11:55:48 GMT)


----------



## niki87

Not an amzing bargain I guess...but looks in good nick!

hamster cage on eBay (end time 19-Feb-11 21:54:18 GMT)


----------



## PurpleCrow

niki87 said:


> Not an amzing bargain I guess...but looks in good nick!
> 
> hamster cage on eBay (end time 19-Feb-11 21:54:18 GMT)


OMG! Make me resist! Tie my hands, pin me to the ground! Anything 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

PurpleCrow said:


> OMG! Make me resist! Tie my hands, pin me to the ground! Anything
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


you could always bye it for someone else...

(me?)

poor ash is still in trouble!


----------



## Jazzy

Net Pet shop have got a sale on at the minute and are selling the Imac Fantasy cage for under £34.00 if anybody wants one. I use these for my Roborovski and Russian hamsters and they are great for extending for Syrians.

Imac Fantasy Small Pet Hamster Cage | Net Pet Shop

Extension.. http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-20494-imac-fantasy-expansion-kit-56x36x23cm.aspx


----------



## momentofmadness

Jazzy said:


> Net Pet shop have got a sale on at the minute and are selling the Imac Fantasy cage for under £34.00 if anybody wants one. I use these for my Roborovski and Russian hamsters and they are great for extending for Syrians.
> 
> Imac Fantasy Small Pet Hamster Cage | Net Pet Shop
> 
> Extension.. Imac Fantasy Expansion Kit 56X36X23cm | Net Pet Shop


Its all as one already on Ebay..  I was looking at it for the hammies but the dimensions aren't so big.. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150567489284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## momentofmadness

momentofmadness said:


> Its all as one already on Ebay..  I was looking at it for the hammies but the dimensions aren't so big..
> 
> Hamster Cage Large 3Tier on eBay (end time 01-Mar-11 18:59:47 GMT)


forget that it isn't an immac on ebay.. the one I seen the dimensions aren't that big..


----------



## Saria

HAMSTER CAGE with wheel and food bowl on eBay (end time 08-Apr-11 17:28:57 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother

Saria said:


> HAMSTER CAGE with wheel and food bowl on eBay (end time 08-Apr-11 17:28:57 BST)


Flippin eck  an imac Fantasy Buy it now for £5, total Bargain, well spotted Saria.


----------



## thedogsmother

Gabber Rex in Mansfield for £10 buy it now 
* Plastic Hamster/Gerbil/Mouse Home with Accessories * | eBay UK


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> Gabber Rex in Mansfield for £10 buy it now
> * Plastic Hamster/Gerbil/Mouse Home with Accessories * | eBay UK


WANT WANT WANT!!

stuck in Kent *whaaaaaaa*


----------



## angel18

Yeah I want too.....nice pics


----------



## thedogsmother

Freddy rat/mouse cage £20 in Blackburn, bargain Preloved | rat cage for sale for sale in Blackburn, Lancashire, UK


----------



## niki87

Little too far for me without a car...

Hamster Cage | eBay UK


----------



## davidc

There's a shop in Salford (Mocha Parade. Lower Broughton) selling a load of hamster and bird cages for £10 each. They also sell on ebay, though I don't know their ebay address.


----------



## Pomegranate

Savic Hamster Heaven - large rodent cage - Norfolk | eBay UK
Pick up only from Attleborough, Norfolk. 
Starting bid £29.


----------



## metame

Pomegranate said:


> Savic Hamster Heaven - large rodent cage - Norfolk | eBay UK
> Pick up only from Attleborough, Norfolk.
> Starting bid £29.


i cant believe you didnt offer to keep it for me :crying:


----------



## Pomegranate

metame said:


> i cant believe you didnt offer to keep it for me :crying:


I will if you want me to.


----------



## Pomegranate

Zoozone 2 (Large) Indoor Rabbit/Guinea Pig/Hamster cage | eBay
Zoozone 2 (blue)
Attleborough, Norfolk; pick up, or delivery to Norwich area for cost of diesel.
£10 starting bid or £25 buy it now.

These convert into really nice hamster cages with a bit of mesh cable-tied to the grill, and they're big enough to fit 11" wheels in as well.


----------



## metame

there's an imac fantasy in there...

hamster cages | eBay


----------



## Pomegranate

I really shouldn't search eBay for cages... so many of the ones I find annoy me.  But anyway, here's the better ones:

Large Hamster Cage | eBay
Savic Hamster Heaven (old style; broken penthouse)
Milton Keynes; pick up only.
£20 starting bid. *Ends in just over ten hours.*

guinea pig/rabbit cage | eBay
Zoozone 2 (White)
Warrington, Cheshire; pick up only.
£15 starting bid.

Large Indoor Guinea Pig/Rabbit Cage/Hutch | eBay
Zoozone 2 (Blue)
Milton Keynes (MK7); pick up only.
£20 starting bid.

Used Freddy 2 rat/hamster/ferret cage with accessories | eBay
Savic Freddy 2 (a bit tall for hammies, but can be adapted)
Boston, Lincolnshire (PE21); pick up only.
99p starting bid.

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
Savic Ruffy 2
*£15 delivery* from Dagenham, Essex.
£20 starting bid.


----------



## GliterGirl13

*is any one selling a imac fantasy hamster cage cheap or know any one selling one colection only in the Reading area or tilehurst only ? x ​*


----------



## Pomegranate

I had a dig around eBay but couldn't find any in Reading, sorry *GliterGirl13*, the closest was this one in Slough. I did find a few other things, though:

hamster heaven | eBay
Savic Hamster Heaven (old style)
Brentford, Middlesex; pick up only.
99p (1 bid).

Savic Ruffy 2 Rat / Hamster Cage | eBay
Savic Ruffy 2
Dagenham, Essex pick up or £15 delivery.
£22 (2 bids).

Savic Mickey 2 XL Hamster/Mouse Cage | eBay
Savic Mickey 2 XL
Dagenham, Essex pick up or £15 delivery.
£30 starting bid.
The seller has several, so if you miss this specific one check their other listings.

Hamster heaven cage plus accessories | eBay
Savic Hamster Heaven (old style)
Nottinghamshire; pick up only.
£10 starting bid.

INDOOR GUINEA PIG CAGE | eBay
Zoozone 2 (blue)
Stourbridge, West Midlands; pick up only.
£15.99 starting bid.


----------



## polishrose

Would this be a good cage?

Hamster cage - 3 tier | eBay


----------



## polishrose

This looks like a zoozone-it's too far for me to get it sadly

Preloved | small animal cage for sale for sale in Walsall, W Midlands


----------



## polishrose

Barney hamster cage is down to £39.90 on zooplus if anyone wants one-I ordered one this morning


----------

